# Open RP - The Juice Bar



## lacelamb11 (Mar 25, 2018)

Alrighty, so I've been lurking on the RP Tavern awhile, consistently seeing private rp request threads. I'm pretty new around here, but I'd been sort of disappointed by the lack of casual, open rp threads. So with the encouragement of some others, I decided to open this thread. 

The premise is simple. The RP is set in a bar; but not just any bar! This bar *doesn't* *serve alcoholic beverages*. In compliance with the rules, it is PG-PG 13 rated, and since I'm not certain how strictly these rules are enforced, I'd like to not look like a fool and have my thread taken down due to mentions of alcohol! Thus its name is the _Juice Bar_! 

*Rules*: 
!Follow the rules of the Tavern 
!That means no lewding/yiff :V take that on private ya horndogs!
!No harassment; slurs on the basis of race, gender, sexuality or religion *OOC*. No personal prejudices in _my_ bar!
!*Have fun*! This ain't a real bar, so do whatever ya want! Even if the damn thing burns down. We're here to have a good time. 
Feel free to interact with others as your character(s) or any matter of folk who'd be on the bar scene! Patrons, newbies, bartenders, janitors, rats who eat the crumbs off the ground, anything goes!





_Speedpaint: Spud_ by Kenket on Furaffinity


----------



## BuggyGlitch (Mar 26, 2018)

*sits on a stool*Howdy!


----------



## zyther kaldrok (Mar 26, 2018)

*walks thru door and cracks neck* hello everybody


----------



## BuggyGlitch (Mar 26, 2018)

zyther kaldrok said:


> *walks thru door and cracks neck* hello everybody


*waves*howdy!


----------



## zyther kaldrok (Mar 26, 2018)

*sits next to u * hey names zyther


----------



## BuggyGlitch (Mar 26, 2018)

Mine is bug,my friends call me Glitch*holds out hand for a handshake*


----------



## zyther kaldrok (Mar 26, 2018)

*shakes hand* nice to meet ya glitch


----------



## BuggyGlitch (Mar 26, 2018)

Same!*suddenly eating chocolate*so,what brings ya' here?


----------



## zyther kaldrok (Mar 26, 2018)

i actually dont know *looks at phone* just sorta popped up here


----------



## BuggyGlitch (Mar 26, 2018)

Well,nice to know im not the only one who can pop up in places


----------



## Steelite (Mar 26, 2018)

Finally, something casual and not just about trying to save the world, lol. I'm in


----------



## BuggyGlitch (Mar 26, 2018)

Oh,Howdy!want some chocolate?


----------



## Balans (Mar 26, 2018)

Spoiler: How a dragon enters the bar



The maze of posters directed the titanic drake on a treasure hunt for the new Juice Bar. The conflicting directions and confusing recommendations from passerby didn't make the hunt any easier. For some, this was sure to infuriate. But for the massive, muscular, golden yellow and white drake, this was incredible. The hunt for the Juice Bar fed his appetite for adventure, even a small one such as finding the new bar.

One final poster finally led Balans to the bar. He dwaddles up to the door, swings it wide open, and he could smell th---

_THUNK!_

His head thunks into the high door frame. He blushes a little, before ducking his 8' 1" frame under and through the opening. He gently closes the door, checks the frame for any damage (thankfully, none at all), and slowly eases onto a chair. The chair creaks from his size, but thankfully it's strong enough to hold the large drake on its own.



Balans orders a small juice drink and looks to all the other guests in the bar. This was always the most exciting thing in bars. You never know who you'd meet, or what adventures you'd travel to.


----------



## lacelamb11 (Mar 26, 2018)

Balans said:


> Spoiler: How a dragon enters the bar
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Slides his drink over to him like a beyblade (lol)*
'ere ya go mate! I ain't never seen ya round before, nevermind anybody else here tonight! The name's Lilwen!


----------



## Balans (Mar 26, 2018)

lacelamb11 said:


> *Slides his drink over to him like a beyblade (lol)*
> 'ere ya go mate! I ain't never seen ya round before, nevermind anybody else here tonight! The name's Lilwen!


The dragon grips the spinning drink, and smiles towards the new person. He slowly nods to the man and grins.

"Thank you! Well, this bar has been recently built, from what those posters mentioned. My name is Balans."

The massive dragon holds out a paw to Lilwen.

"Awesome to meet you too."


----------



## lacelamb11 (Mar 26, 2018)

The ram held his paw, wet with cold condensation, to his forehead and chuckled at the realization of his forgetfulness. 

"Silly me! Ah, it's my first real job y'see. I get this feeling like time has slowed, seeing so many fresh faces. It's been a whirlwind." He smiled down at the glasses he was now polishing, multi tasking all while musing to the dragon.


----------



## Balans (Mar 26, 2018)

The dragon pulls his paw back and chuckles.

"Oh, I see. Forgive me then. I didn't know you were the _owner_ of this lovely pub."

He gazes towards the door and gestures with two fingers towards posters talking about the grand opening.

"While I have the chance, I'd advise better poster directions. Had me going on quite the adventure to find this new place, as your posters we're pointing on all sorts of directions."


----------



## lacelamb11 (Mar 26, 2018)

((ah, I should've said "his own paw"! No confusion I hope!))

Open paint buckets and brushes which held blank and semi-completed posters to the ground littered what could be seen of the back room beyond the japanese-style partition curtain. 

The ram looked at the dragon with a face full of innocent incompetence, catching the glass he'd scrambled to clean before nearly falling to the ground. 

"Ah..ah! Is that so? I got lost myself in these back allies. My old man thought the property owner tripped me up, what with the location so far back from
the main road! Can ya believe 'at?"


----------



## PaletteManokit (Mar 26, 2018)

(Playing as a manokit and manokit's are partially blind, just thought I'd put that out there xD)
Walks into juice bar cautiously and sniffs around, walking towards the seats at the front. "Hello there, er, can I get a small juice please?"


----------



## lacelamb11 (Mar 26, 2018)

PaletteManokit said:


> (Playing as a manokit and manokit's are partially blind, just thought I'd put that out there xD)
> Walks into juice bar cautiously and sniffs around, walking towards the seats at the front. "Hello there, er, can I get a small juice please?"



Heyo! Small juice comin' right up! 

The ram makes a show of putting together a rather simple drink, shaking it up, pouring it from up high, and plopping the ice cubes down in procession. He looks over to the manokit with a wide grin, but feels dulled by his lack of a reaction. Finally, he sends it off with a spin just as he did last time.


----------



## PaletteManokit (Mar 26, 2018)

The manokit nods and feels around for it before grabbing it to drink. "Thank you," he said and started to take a sip, afterwards shuffling around his pocket and paying the ram by putting the money on the table and sliding it over, "I hope that's the right amount." he mumbled to himself.


----------



## Balans (Mar 26, 2018)

lacelamb11 said:


> ((ah, I should've said "his own paw"! No confusion I hope!))
> 
> Open paint buckets and brushes which held blank and semi-completed posters to the ground littered what could be seen of the back room beyond the japanese-style partition curtain.
> 
> ...



(It's ok, no worries!)

"I could actually. It sounds like that landlord just wanted to be rid of the property. Good for all of us though! Means we can all drink a shot of juice, enjoy the company of others, and meet new people."

The large drake looks to see another guest that has sat down at the bar, closer to him.

"Speaking of, this is someone new right now. Hello there! You are?"


----------



## lacelamb11 (Mar 26, 2018)

PaletteManokit said:


> The manokit nods and feels around for it before grabbing it to drink. "Thank you," he said and started to take a sip, afterwards shuffling around his pocket and paying the ram by putting the money on the table and sliding it over, "I hope that's the right amount." he mumbled to himself.


He examines the money closely, laughing at the $20 bill he'd accidentally put in before handing it back.

"Y'hard of sight? Don't worry about it none, I'm blind as a bat without my glasses. What's your name fella?"


----------



## PaletteManokit (Mar 26, 2018)

The manokit jumped a bit and twitched his ears at the sound of a new voice, "Oh um, me? I'm Leroy... And yes, partially blind-sadly that's what comes with being a manokit." He answered nervously fumbling with his fingers.


----------



## lacelamb11 (Mar 26, 2018)

PaletteManokit said:


> The manokit jumped a bit and twitched his ears at the sound of a new voice, "Oh um, me? I'm Leroy... And yes, partially blind-sadly that's what comes with being a manokit." He answered nervously fumbling with his fingers.


He smiled tenderly now. "I'm Lilwen! Two L names, huh! Rolls off the tongue easy enough, but I guess you know better than me if it's pleasing to hear. I own the place, only one working the shift too if my memory serves. Y'meet Balans yet? He seems like a smart fella, friendly too!"


----------



## Balans (Mar 26, 2018)

PaletteManokit said:


> The manokit jumped a bit and twitched his ears at the sound of a new voice, "Oh um, me? I'm Leroy... And yes, partially blind-sadly that's what comes with being a manokit." He answered nervously fumbling with his fingers.



The dragon bellows out laughter at the manokit's jump. Even when he's shrunk himself down to fit into a bar, it seems he still makes a fella jump. He blushes and caringly smiles to the new guest.

"Nice to meet you Leroy. I'm Balans, the dragon of balance. There's a lot of other titles in that too but... you know I don't wanna talk ears off."

The dragon turns to the others, and smiles down to them both.

"I hope you're both not worried about me by the way. I shrunk myself down to eight foot one inch to fit into the bar. I thought that would be a good size. Hopefully, it's not imposing."


----------



## lacelamb11 (Mar 27, 2018)

((gettin' late on the east coast, so I think I'll retire for the night. I had fun ya'll!))

Lilwen examined the empty jar of orange concentrate under the counter before turning and leaving into the back room to get more, leaving the patrons alone together.


----------



## PaletteManokit (Mar 27, 2018)

(alright, g'night and sweet dreams!)
"Oh, um-I guess I've met Balans now. I've never met any of you guys before, this is my first time being at the bar, at least according to the smell it is.. Wait, no that sounds weird. Er, sorry-I'm not the best people person." He slightly chuckled and bit his lip, taking another small drink from his orange juice.


----------



## Balans (Mar 27, 2018)

PaletteManokit said:


> (alright, g'night and sweet dreams!)
> "Oh, um-I guess I've met Balans now. I've never met any of you guys before, this is my first time being at the bar, at least according to the smell it is.. Wait, no that sounds weird. Er, sorry-I'm not the best people person." He slightly chuckled and bit his lip, taking another small drink from his orange juice.



Balans smiles down to the smaller manokit, and offers to pour him some more drink that the bartender has left for them.

"It's ok. You're far from the weirdest of anthro's I've met. I've seen all kinds, and you have nothing to worry about Leroy. Besides, if you wait long enough, maybe these juices will help us both be more sociable. Just don't think of getting lucky haha."


----------



## PaletteManokit (Mar 27, 2018)

Leroy nods for some more juice, "M-maybe, oh-how long have you been working here?"


----------



## Balans (Mar 27, 2018)

PaletteManokit said:


> Leroy nods for some more juice, "M-maybe, oh-how long have you been working here?"



"Me? Hah. Forgive me, I'm a newcomer, much like yourself. I heard about this bar opening, and it reminded me of an old coffee bar that existed along a shoreline. I used to visit there all the time when I was a little drake. Such fun times..."


----------



## PaletteManokit (Mar 27, 2018)

"Oh, okay... That's nice," Leroy said getting even more awkward not knowing what to say.


----------



## lacelamb11 (Mar 27, 2018)

The ram finally appeared from behind the curtain once more, a large pitcher of orange juice in his arms and leafs littering his purple wool. 
"Ah, I'm finally back!" 

((Ya'll can time skip to the next day if you feel that scene is over))


----------



## Balans (Mar 27, 2018)

Balans shifts back to his seat, deciding that the little one was perhaps a bit shy of the whole location. Only time would cure that problem. 

He spins back to the bar and sees the ram return with more pictures of orange juice. A quizzical, raised eyebrow greets the ram as the jugs and leaves are slammed onto the counter. 

"Hey! Welcome back! Oh and if you needed some help with that I could have helped you. That all seems a little heavy for you to handle."


----------



## zyther kaldrok (Mar 27, 2018)

*wakes up from table* wh-what where am i wheres my unit?


----------



## Balans (Mar 27, 2018)

The dragon shakes his head, scanning the room for where the sound has come from, before finally finding the hyena that's made the outburst. He chuckles and looks to the hyena.

"I'm not sure what you mean by unit, but you're still at this interesting bar. A pleasure to meet you."


----------



## Pyruus (Mar 27, 2018)

Pyruus strolls in, hoping for some OJ. He likes OJ. It's good stuff. He notices that Zyther's looking around panickly, saying something about a "unit". After staring curiously at Zyther for a moment, guiltily amused at this, he grabs a glass and borrows the jug to pour himself some juice. Then, he decides to stay a while, and do some work there. While he wouldn't mind making friends, he WAS too lazy to do his work last night. 
So, he walks over to a more obscure table and pulls out his Chromebook.


----------



## WolfoxeCrevan (Mar 27, 2018)

*Tide drops into a seat from a portal on the ceiling*
Hey can I have some grape juice? :33


----------



## Balans (Mar 27, 2018)

Balans, more bewildered than calm, waves to the two new guests of the pub. A wolf from the sky? But where was the hole he had made in the roof? And then there was this dragon, much like myself, that seems to create on an electronic easel. This pub must attract the oddest of patrons. Perhaps he might be more comfortable and happy here than at the other pubs. Maybe they would let him be his 'normal' size...


----------



## WolfoxeCrevan (Mar 27, 2018)

Tide looks around, noticing what seems to be commotion, but quickly realizes that this is a pub full of furries.
She gets up to hide in a bathroom.
*poof gone*


----------



## zyther kaldrok (Mar 27, 2018)

"crap i thought" zyther looked around remembering he came to get some drinks and some food "had a damn ptsd moment *deep breath* sorry"


----------



## Balans (Mar 27, 2018)

zyther kaldrok said:


> "crap i thought" zyther looked around remembering he came to get some drinks and some food "had a damn ptsd moment *deep breath* sorry"


Balans smiles down to the hyena, and softly blushes.

"It's ok. It happens to the best of us. Take some deep breaths, and if you want you can talk about it. If it helps."


----------



## lacelamb11 (Mar 27, 2018)

The ram runs his paws through his wool, as well as his choppy purple bob. Combing through doesn't do much, but some stray leaves fall to the floor. He resolves to clean the mess up later -- whenever that is.  

Noticing @Pyruus grab himself some oj, he butts in to see to it that he pays! 
"Oi, sorry to have left but I'm tryna run a business. _Maybe I should make some hiring posters," _he pondered to himself, momentarily losing track of why he was speaking with the dragon_. _"Ah, yeah. That'll be $3.00, sir!" 

@WolfoxeCrevan  The ram scratches his head, feeling the oddest urge to leave some grape juice at the end of the counter. He gets to work making some, and sets it down with a receipt to pay at the counter. "Ah, I reckon that's what struck me weird. Asking people to pay for junk I give 'em is a feelin' I never quite felt before.", he told himself.


----------



## zyther kaldrok (Mar 27, 2018)

@Balans *lets out a long deep breath and takes off his cybernetic arm* lost my unit 5 months ago all were killed in front of me *pats his stump* lost some pieces aswell


----------



## WolfoxeCrevan (Mar 27, 2018)

@lacelamb11 
Tide pops out of a portal on the ground and grabs the drink.
How she knew it was there, no one will ever know.
She drinks it all quite fast and leaves the money on the counter, then walks to a corner table, where she sits by herself.
She enjoys watching people being happy. It makes her happy.


----------



## zyther kaldrok (Mar 27, 2018)

zyther gets up and walk over to the counter "pineapple juice mixed with lemon please" he leaned on the counter "you have any food?"


----------



## PaletteManokit (Mar 27, 2018)

(anyone open for interactions with Leroy? just pop in please xD)
Leroy walked around the bar wondering what else to do.


----------



## zyther kaldrok (Mar 27, 2018)

zyther waves a hand at the guy "heya"


----------



## PaletteManokit (Mar 27, 2018)

"Oh, er.. Hello," Leroy answered turning to the voice and twitching his ears.


----------



## WolfoxeCrevan (Mar 27, 2018)

Tide accidentally portals over to Leroy and decides to join in on the conversation

*super squeaky voice* ”uh, heyo”


----------



## zyther kaldrok (Mar 27, 2018)

zyther tapped his foot and rubbed his stump arm " bartender can take a bit but the drinks are to DIE FOR *smiles*


----------



## zyther kaldrok (Mar 27, 2018)

*sees the portal open up* well hello there


----------



## lacelamb11 (Mar 27, 2018)

zyther kaldrok said:


> zyther gets up and walk over to the counter "pineapple juice mixed with lemon please" he leaned on the counter "you have any food?"


Ah, welcome in! 
The ram hands him a menu. He then gets to work on preparing the pineapple juice. 
Well, we've got all manner of drunk food, so you can enjoy all that without worrying about your liver, being that this is a non-alcoholic bar and all! We've got a home special if you can't decide though!


----------



## zyther kaldrok (Mar 27, 2018)

*looks at the menu* um how bout the cheeses fries and roast beef sandwich.


----------



## WolfoxeCrevan (Mar 27, 2018)

@zyther kaldrok 
“Heya, I didn’t really mean to portal over here, that kinda stuff just-“
*portal opens at feet, Tide is thrown to an unknown location in the bar*


----------



## lacelamb11 (Mar 28, 2018)

zyther kaldrok said:


> *looks at the menu* um how bout the cheeses fries and roast beef sandwich.


He comes out with the roast beef sandwich and cheese fries on a steaming platter, setting it down in front of him with a wide smile. 
"Enjoy now uh... what's your name?", he asked, a blush on his face for not asking any sooner.


----------



## zyther kaldrok (Mar 28, 2018)

zyther um can u help me get the food to my table my uh cybernetic is chargin so im missing an appendage *laughs*


----------



## lacelamb11 (Mar 28, 2018)

zyther kaldrok said:


> zyther um can u help me get the food to my table my uh cybernetic is chargin so im missing an appendage *laughs*


"Zyther! No problem at all, Zyther sir! We can walk together!"
He carefully loaded the platter back onto the tray, guarding the food with his body as he walked, having noticed a buzz and the flicker of something moving out of the corner of his eye at some points. The ram silently worried that this property may be infested with flies. "What brings you out here, Zyther?"


----------



## zyther kaldrok (Mar 28, 2018)

*sighs* shore leave just got back from the front.


----------



## WolfoxeCrevan (Mar 28, 2018)

*Tide walks out of bathroom covered in water*
“NOT a great place to land.”
Tide waves goodbye to everyone currently in the bar
“I’ll be back tomorrow!”
She walks to the door and falls into a portal.
We won’t be seeing her for a bit...


----------



## lacelamb11 (Mar 28, 2018)

((Just want to take a moment and say I'm really enjoying this :3 I hope everyone's having a good time too! And thanks for all of the interaction!))


----------



## zyther kaldrok (Mar 28, 2018)

zyther sits down and tend to his cybernetic "its new and needs some maintenance *


----------



## zyther kaldrok (Mar 28, 2018)

(no problem i love story driven stuffs)


----------



## lacelamb11 (Mar 28, 2018)

zyther kaldrok said:


> zyther sits down and tend to his cybernetic "its new and needs some maintenance *


He placed the still-hot order down on the table, then holding the tray over his snout with a hint of guilt. 
"Ah, so you've got prosthetics, huh? They look pretty advanced! Never seen any like these m'self." He found himself fumbling with his words, standing there while his paws leaned on over the wooden table.


----------



## zyther kaldrok (Mar 28, 2018)

theyre actually more then prosthetics *zyther consentrated and made the arm on the table move* its neurally linked to my brain so i can feel and even move it it like a normal arm. its just fairly dyi was made while out on the field lookin to get a new one soon.


----------



## lacelamb11 (Mar 28, 2018)

zyther kaldrok said:


> theyre actually more then prosthetics *zyther consentrated and made the arm on the table move* its neurally linked to my brain so i can feel and even move it it like a normal arm. its just fairly dyi was made while out on the field lookin to get a new one soon.


The ram's tail wagged back and forth at the description of the cybernetic, his curiosity rising. 
"If ya mind me askin', why are you lookin' to get a new one?"


----------



## zyther kaldrok (Mar 28, 2018)

oh cause this one was literally made from scrap on the battlefield. *picks ups arm* pieces of rifles armor and other tech scrap


----------



## lacelamb11 (Mar 28, 2018)

zyther kaldrok said:


> oh cause this one was literally made from scrap on the battlefield. *picks ups arm* pieces of rifles armor and other tech scrap


"Oh, you fought? Thanks for your service! And gee, that sounds awfully badass!" 

((I'm gonna call it a night! G'night Zyther :3 ))


----------



## zyther kaldrok (Mar 28, 2018)

(goodnight)


----------



## Pyruus (Mar 28, 2018)

"Oof, I'm so sorry, I forgot to pay, @lacelamb11! Here's 10$, and keep the change." I then return to my work. I need these floor plans done by tomorrow, so I can't really afford to break concentration. But I love my job, and I'm good at it. You know what, I think, Wouldn't hurt to make some friends!
I close my laptop and decide to observe the rest of the area.


----------



## WolfoxeCrevan (Mar 28, 2018)

*tide portals in from the ceiling.*
“Oh hi! Whatcha workin on?”


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (Mar 28, 2018)

A human walks into the juice bar, looking rather nervous around so many people. He takes a seat at the bar, examining the menu and waiting for someone to come over.


----------



## WolfoxeCrevan (Mar 28, 2018)

Tide bounces away from pyruus to talk to the human.
“Hey, I recommend the grape juice!”
Tide almost falls into a portal that opened up behind her, but FOR ONCE dodges it.


----------



## PaletteManokit (Mar 28, 2018)

Leroy notices that there's a different creature in the bar, he sits beside it, "What're  you?" he asked, "You don't smell like any animal I've met.."


----------



## zyther kaldrok (Mar 28, 2018)

zyther sees the human enter "a human interesting"


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (Mar 28, 2018)

The human nods shyly as Tide gives the suggestion.


PaletteManokit said:


> Leroy notices that there's a different creature in the bar, he sits beside it, "What're  you?" he asked, "You don't smell like any animal I've met.."


(Assuming you meant me, correct me if I'm wrong.)

"I'm a human, but I can turn into other animals if I want to," the human explains, shyly.


----------



## zyther kaldrok (Mar 28, 2018)

huh your a morpher?


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (Mar 28, 2018)

zyther kaldrok said:


> huh your a morpher?


"Shapeshifter, yes. Morpher? Not really. I don't have a cheesy pose or animation that happens when I transform. "


----------



## zyther kaldrok (Mar 28, 2018)

ah alright *starts to nibble on his food*


----------



## Pyruus (Mar 28, 2018)

Meanwhile, Pyruus is still observing the people around him. What an interesting bunch.


----------



## WolfoxeCrevan (Mar 28, 2018)

@DragonMaster21 
“OOH, you can shapeshift?? Turn into a doggo!!”
Tide bounces excitedly in her seat, watching the human expectedly


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (Mar 28, 2018)

The human nods, then closes his eyes momentarily.

_Poof!
_
In a cloud of slightly luminescent smoke, the human is replaced by a large Malamute, his front paws resting on his chair.

"I can turn into pretty much any animal at will, so long as I have seen it before. It's easier with animals that I identify with, such as cats or dogs. If I try hard enough, I can even transform into a furry form. Unfortunately, doing that is a little bit difficult.

On the plus side, I can remain in any form for any amount of time, so long as I don't run myself ragged," the now-malamute explains through telepathy.


----------



## zyther kaldrok (Mar 28, 2018)

huh interesting *shoves a mouthful of fries in his  mouth*


----------



## WolfoxeCrevan (Mar 28, 2018)

“Woooooah” •-•
Tide asks for grape juice, and sits awkwardly... thinking...
“Can you shapeshift into someONE you’ve seen before?”


----------



## zyther kaldrok (Mar 28, 2018)

*pops eye out and shines it* so howd u get here?


----------



## Pyruus (Mar 28, 2018)

Pyruus is bemused, confused, and amused.


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (Mar 28, 2018)

WolfoxeCrevan said:


> “Woooooah” •-•
> Tide asks for grape juice, and sits awkwardly... thinking...
> “Can you shapeshift into someONE you’ve seen before?”


"Um... yeah, but it's kinda creepy. Also, no matter what form I'm in, certain natural identifiers will stay the same, such as my scent, or minor injuries. Anyone who has a good sense of smell and knows the person would be able to tell," the malamute says.



zyther kaldrok said:


> *pops eye out and shines it* so howd u get here?


The malamute stares for a second, surprised at the hyena's nonchalant removal of his eye.

"I took the train," he says, intrigued and slightly weirded out. "Er, if you don't mind me asking, what happened to your eye?"

He transforms back into his human form as he asks.


----------



## zyther kaldrok (Mar 28, 2018)

its also cybernetic actually it kind of work as a drone if i wanted it to *pops the eye back in his head and continues to work on his cybernetic arm*


----------



## WolfoxeCrevan (Mar 28, 2018)

Tide awkwardly stands and scoots away to a corner table, without her grape juice. She feels strange...


----------



## zyther kaldrok (Mar 28, 2018)

zyther sees the teleporting fur acting strange. hey you alright?


----------



## WolfoxeCrevan (Mar 28, 2018)

“Uh, yeah. Just suddenly feel wei—“
*falls into portal*
“Whyyyyy-“
*a loud crash in the back of the bar*


----------



## zyther kaldrok (Mar 28, 2018)

zyther hears the crash "well shit you ok ?!!!"


----------



## WolfoxeCrevan (Mar 28, 2018)

*faint voice*
“Yeah I’m alright! This happens all the time!”
Tide really needs to find out why this is happening. She possibly needs a teleporting friend to help her keep these powers in check..


----------



## zyther kaldrok (Mar 28, 2018)

um im not the most savy guy with teleportation but um i can make you a stabilizer like something that wont make you warp so violently like that


----------



## WolfoxeCrevan (Mar 28, 2018)

Tide stumbles out of the back to speak with Zyther*
“Ooh, interesting! How much would it cost?”


----------



## zyther kaldrok (Mar 28, 2018)

ah no charge my friend


----------



## lacelamb11 (Mar 28, 2018)

Lilwen continues to listen to Zyther explain the functionality of his cybernetic appendages while scrubbing tables around him and gathering up plates. He notices @Pyruus sitting far away from the wackiness going down around them. 

"How're ya doing? Y'seem so lonely just sitting back here, I know there's a fly of some sort ((Tide, the teleporter -- Lilwen ain't so bright)) round here but I know the rest of us don't bite!_ I hadn't thrown anyone out yet..._"


----------



## Pyruus (Mar 28, 2018)

"Eh, just hanging around. It's a bit too crazy in here right now for me to take part, but it sure as hell is funny to watch," I say as I slurp my orange juice very loudly for some Fourth wall comedic effect.


----------



## lacelamb11 (Mar 28, 2018)

Pyruus said:


> "Eh, just hanging around. It's a bit too crazy in here right now for me to take part, but it sure as hell is funny to watch," I say as I slurp my orange juice very loudly for some Fourth wall comedic effect.


The ram nods along with what he said, gathering up more glasses.

"Hah, yeah, it's busy as hell in here! Well, till someone comes up to order I might as well make rounds and see to it that everyone is enjoying themselves. The longer they stay, the more juice they drink, the more money I can pocket."


----------



## Pyruus (Mar 28, 2018)

"True. I think I'll stay back here and mentally laugh until there are some more... 'normal' people, for lack of a better term." And so, after grabbing a second glass of juice (and remembering to pay this time), I sit back, and mentally laugh. However, my outside expresses neutrality, to avoid offense.


----------



## WolfoxeCrevan (Mar 28, 2018)

@zyther kaldrok
Tide jumps excitedly
“Really?! Cooooooll!!!”
Tide, in her excitement, accidentally portals over to Lilwen (@lacelamb11 )
“Aaah, oh hi!!”


----------



## lacelamb11 (Mar 28, 2018)

WolfoxeCrevan said:


> @zyther kaldrok
> Tide jumps excitedly
> “Really?! Cooooooll!!!”
> Tide, in her excitement, accidentally portals over to Lilwen (@lacelamb11 )
> “Aaah, oh hi!!”


The ram stumbles back, his hoof making a nails-on-chalkboard sound as it digs in against the wood flooring. The lofty stack of glasses and plates sways in his shaky arms like a stack of cards in a light breeze. The ram grabs the glass on top, stabilizing the rest of the stack before something much worse happened. 

"Aaah, careful friend! You came outta nowhere! Did you run over here or somethin'? I didn't even hear ya!"


----------



## WolfoxeCrevan (Mar 28, 2018)

“Uhh, heh, sorry about that. It was just a little portal mishap...”
Tide steps back a few inches to give the ram some room.


----------



## zyther kaldrok (Mar 28, 2018)

*pops a piece of scrap tech from his pocket and starts to tinker with it* alright its gonna take me a bit to fix this up for ya but when you get it make sure it diesnt fall off you


----------



## WolfoxeCrevan (Mar 28, 2018)

Tide turns to Zyther, who is a few tables away
“Cool! Thanks!”
Tide makes a face that can only be described as “x3”


----------



## slyslays444 (Mar 28, 2018)

There's some new and bustling establishment at the end of this strange road here. Let's see what this "Juice Bar" entails! She walks in the front doors, observing everyone, looking for a seat at an empty table, only to realize every table has at least one occupant there. Honestly, she only came here for the juice! Awkwardly, she shuffles about the crowd, trying just to see the menu. It sucks being little opossum in a big world!


----------



## Pyruus (Mar 28, 2018)

Pyruus watches, fascinated by what he's about to see.


----------



## lacelamb11 (Mar 28, 2018)

WolfoxeCrevan said:


> “Uhh, heh, sorry about that. It was just a little portal mishap...”
> Tide steps back a few inches to give the ram some room.



Lilwen sets down the stack, utterly intrigued by the explanation given by the folf. ((you're a fox-wolf hybrid, right? :0 )) 

"Portals? Well hang my hooves, I ain't never heard of anybody teleport before!"


----------



## WolfoxeCrevan (Mar 28, 2018)

((That would be Oliver, I’m RPing as Tide, my kitty; www.furaffinity.net: TIDE the soapcat by WolfoxeCrevan))

“Yeah, pretty sure I’m cursed. It just started happening one day and I’ve tried using to actually teleport but it just happens randomly.”
Tide stands, watching the ground to make sure she doesn’t fall into another portal.


----------



## lacelamb11 (Mar 28, 2018)

slyslays444 said:


> There's some new and bustling establishment at the end of this strange road here. Let's see what this "Juice Bar" entails! She walks in the front doors, observing everyone, looking for a seat at an empty table, only to realize every table has at least one occupant there. Honestly, she only came here for the juice! Awkwardly, she shuffles about the crowd, trying just to see the menu. It sucks being little opossum in a big world!


Lilwen notices another customer has walked in. 
"Time to man the bar again. I'll be right back, friend."

He walks over to the oppossum busy purusing the menu. 

"Hello! Welcome to the juice bar! Everyone else seems taken care of for now, so just call me back whenever you're ready to order, yeah?"


----------



## slyslays444 (Mar 28, 2018)

lacelamb11 said:


> Lilwen notices another customer has walked in.
> "Time to man the bar again. I'll be right back, friend."
> 
> He walks over to the oppossum busy purusing the menu.
> ...


"Oh!" She exclaims, relieved to see the host. Truly a blessing. "I think I'm ready now. I'll have a mango juice." She smiles, kinda bashful, but trying to put herself out there. It's a struggle! She pulls a few dollars out of her wallet in preparation.


----------



## lacelamb11 (Mar 28, 2018)

slyslays444 said:


> "Oh!" She exclaims, relieved to see the host. Truly a blessing. "I think I'm ready now. I'll have a mango juice." She smiles, kinda bashful, but trying to put herself out there. It's a struggle! She pulls a few dollars out of her wallet in preparation.


The ram makes a note of her order, smiling reassuringly to the shy oppossum. "Mango juice is my favorite kind. I used to beg my paw to let me get some mango juice boxes at the store", he mentioned with a chuckle. "Well, that'll be $4.00. I'll have it right out!" 

((Bedtime for me guys uwu goodnight everyone!))


----------



## slyslays444 (Mar 28, 2018)

"Oh, mango is just so blissfully sweet. I actually never heard of it coming in juice boxes! That's so nice." She nodded and handed over the $4.00.  "Thank you!"

(goodnight! sleep well and stay hydrated.  )


----------



## Pyruus (Mar 29, 2018)

Pyruus bumps this.


----------



## WolfoxeCrevan (Mar 29, 2018)

Tide walk over to Pyruus, carefully avoiding the random portals opening and closing around her.
“Hey, are you enjoying the chaos?”
Before he can reply, she falls into a portal.
Well that conversation didn’t last long.
Where did she end up?
*CRASH*


----------



## Pyruus (Mar 29, 2018)

Pyruus stares at the place Tide was, then turns his attention back to the scene before him, once again sipping his OJ obscenely loudly for comedic effect.


----------



## slyslays444 (Mar 29, 2018)

WolfoxeCrevan said:


> Tide walk over to Pyruus, carefully avoiding the random portals opening and closing around her.
> “Hey, are you enjoying the chaos?”
> Before he can reply, she falls into a portal.
> Well that conversation didn’t last long.
> ...


It might appear that someone is suddenly near Sly. 
"Hello, strange friend." She looks around. 
"You look to be in quite a chaotic situation."


----------



## WolfoxeCrevan (Mar 29, 2018)

@slyslays444 
“Yup! Pretty chaotic! These darn portals everywhere!”
Tide jumps out of they way of a portal as it appears below her
“So what’s interesting over here?”


----------



## HammerMasher77 (Mar 29, 2018)

Chinko had seen advertisements about some place called a "Juice Bar". Figuring it to be, well, a bar with juice, he decided to figure out what exactly the place was like.
_Here I am_, Chinko thought to himself, as he opened the doors and saw...
A mostly blue and orange figure, jumping out of the way of what seemed like a hole in the ground. Being vaguely interested in what the situation was, and when he got close enough, he found a nearby seat and, well, sat down.
"Hey. Mind explaining the hole in the ground?" Chinko had said, but then remembered he had yet to introduce himself. "Oh, by the way, my name's Chinko."


----------



## WolfoxeCrevan (Mar 29, 2018)

@HammerMasher77 
“Oh, I’m just having some portal mishaps... nothing too big-“
Tide quickly avoids another ground portal
“Nice to meant you, I’m Tide—“
Tide falls into the portal but luckily lands in the seat across from Chinko


----------



## HammerMasher77 (Mar 30, 2018)

@WolfoxeCrevan 
"Portal mishaps? Sounds interesting and complicated." His words were honest. it seemed like it'd be a long explanation. Though, he figured he should have some manners. "Anyway, nice to meet you, Tide. Anything interesting happen here on opening day? Besides a portal cat being a customer, I mean." Chinko figured humor was the fundamental for any conversation, even though his jokes were... _extremely_ bad.


----------



## slyslays444 (Mar 30, 2018)

Before Sly can get a word out of her muzzle, Tide has disappeared! But once she locates Tide, Sly follows to Chinko, carefully avoiding the mess of portals everywhere.
"Is there a mop? Can we mop these up?" She chuckles, holding onto her drink tightly and sitting near the other two interesting occupants of the bar.


----------



## WolfoxeCrevan (Mar 30, 2018)

@HammerMasher77
@slyslays444 
Tide erupts into an uncontrollable fit of laughter, causing the portals around her to speed up
“Oh, man! You have NO IDEA! Cyborgs, magic, etc.
Oh hey, sorry I disappeared.”
Tide looks very embarrassed all of a sudden


----------



## slyslays444 (Mar 30, 2018)

WolfoxeCrevan said:


> @HammerMasher77
> @slyslays444
> Tide erupts into an uncontrollable fit of laughter, causing the portals around her to speed up
> “Oh, man! You have NO IDEA! Cyborgs, magic, etc.
> ...


"Oh hey, it's alright! Life is fast paced. Us opossums... not so much." She shrugs, smiling dopily. "Do you ever get a peaceful night's sleep with these things... happening?"  Sly sips the mango juice in her possession.


----------



## WolfoxeCrevan (Mar 30, 2018)

@slyslays444 
“When I’m unconscious they seem to stop.. or usually they just slow down considerably.”
Tide calms herself down, slowing the rate of portals and making a few dissapear


----------



## HammerMasher77 (Mar 30, 2018)

@WolfoxeCrevan 
@slyslays444 
"Yeah, I'm not gonna bother asking with this." Chinko suddenly realizes it wasn't just the two of them at the table, and looks over to the other occupant. "Oh, yeah, I really hope we could just wipe these portals away. I don't think we've introduced each other yet, have we?"


----------



## WolfoxeCrevan (Mar 30, 2018)

@HammerMasher77 
“Oh, I can make them dissapear, I just can’t control them popping up!”
Tide looks like she is concentrating very hard. The portals dissapear except a few floating around her torso


----------



## slyslays444 (Mar 30, 2018)

@WolfoxeCrevan
"Oh, okay. Well, that's a relief because sleep is important. Well.. To me it is, hehe." Sly glances around. Oh! Not as many portals are around, so Sly can -presumably- put her drink down safely without it spilling. This is nice. Sly is wary of the few floating around the torso of Tide, but once she sees that Tide isn't having as much trouble with them, she is secure. 

@HammerMasher77 
"I don't think so!" Sly says warmly, brimming with extraverted energy. It's difficult, but she wants to make a nice impression.  "I'm Sly. You are..?" She puts out a paw to shake.


----------



## HammerMasher77 (Mar 30, 2018)

@slyslays444 
"It's Chinko. Nice to meet you!" As he says this, he accepts the hand held out to him, and shakes it, with a smile on his face.

@WolfoxeCrevan 
"So they appear less when you're asleep, and you can make them disappear, but not stop them from appearing?" Chinko considered this a interesting fact. It was good they appeared less while unconscious...


----------



## slyslays444 (Mar 30, 2018)

@HammerMasher77 
"Yes, nice to meet you as well!" Sly is happy. She is content between her drink and introductions. She pays attention to both Tide and Chinko. 
"That is interesting." Sly adds, pondering the point Chinko introduced.


----------



## WolfoxeCrevan (Mar 30, 2018)

@slyslays444
@HammerMasher77
“Yeah, I’m still trying to find out how to control them completely... it would be cool to deploy portals to wherever I needed to go!”
Tide gets exited by this thought and the portals speed up a bit, getting dangerously close to Sly’s drink.
Luckily, Tide deactivates them before anything bad happens.


----------



## slyslays444 (Mar 30, 2018)

@WolfoxeCrevan 
Sly swoops up her drink quickly, wide eyed and careful not to spill so much as a single drop. 
"Yeah, it'd be convenient, but with time, you hopefully will figure it out. Hopefully!"


----------



## HammerMasher77 (Mar 30, 2018)

@slyslays444 
Seeing the drink almost go through the portal made Chinko realize two things. He decided to bring them both up. "Huh. Where do those portals go? Also, I realize I haven't even ordered a drink yet!" He then proceeds to give a large smile at his realization.


----------



## WolfoxeCrevan (Mar 30, 2018)

@HammerMasher77 
“Oh, you know the video game ‘Portal’?
Well it’s like that. They can appear within thirty feet from me as long as nothing is in its way.”
Tide begins to wonder if her portals have mass, or lack of mass...


----------



## slyslays444 (Mar 30, 2018)

@HammerMasher77 
Sly perks at this. 
"He's asking the real questions! I gotta know! How do they exist?!" Turning between Tide and Chinko, Sly adds, 
"Oooh, you gotta order the juice here! It's so sweet. Well.. the mango juice is. I love mango!"


----------



## HammerMasher77 (Mar 30, 2018)

@WolfoxeCrevan
"Yeah,  I know about it. And in that case, if you fell through those, you'd end up... vaguely close to your area from before the teleportation?"

@slyslays444 
"The mango juice, huh? I'll remember that when the waiter comes over here." Chinko made a note to order that.


----------



## WolfoxeCrevan (Mar 30, 2018)

“Yes exactly, it how I ended up in this seat. I think I’m gonna order th grape juice again.”
Tide is lost in thought...
_What if I tried interacting with myself through the portals? 

((I’m going to sleep now, I’ll keep talking tommorow))_


----------



## slyslays444 (Mar 30, 2018)

@HammerMasher77 
@WolfoxeCrevan 
Sly gives an enthusiastic thumbs-up. Then, she looks at Tide. 
"You could, if you could control locations of these things, scratch your own back. I wish my arms were long enough, to reach that perfect little spot just between the shoulder blades, y'know? It's so good. I mean, backscratchers are a thing and all, but.. You can really hit the sweet spot. ALSO! Grape juice is cool. Grapes have an interesting taste." 

(Ay guys, I'm getting pretty tired. I'm gonna head to bed, but it's fun roleplaying with you both! Looking forward to hopping back in tomorrow.  Thank you both for the awesome experience. <3 )


----------



## HammerMasher77 (Mar 30, 2018)

@WolfoxeCrevan 
@slyslays444 
((Same here. I really enjoyed RPing with you guys. Have a nice sleep!))


----------



## slyslays444 (Mar 30, 2018)

HammerMasher77 said:


> @WolfoxeCrevan
> @slyslays444
> ((Same here. I really enjoyed RPing with you guys. Have a nice sleep!))


( Thank you! When you get to bed, I hope you have the same. Stay hydrated, everyone! Drink lots of water. Peace.  )


----------



## WolfoxeCrevan (Mar 30, 2018)

((Alright, let’s get this rolling again))

Tide glances around, looking to see if any other strange or interesting things are happening.
Seems like people are having normal conversations, nothing too exiting...
“Hey I’m gonna go out back and see if I can try and control these things.”
She stands to leave but falls into a portal.
Somehow, out of a huge strike of luck, it led out back.

She tries controlling them with her mind first.
...
Nothing

Maybe she can grab the edges and throw them..
....
Nope

How do these things work?!?


----------



## lacelamb11 (Mar 30, 2018)

Regardless of the noise and activity, Lilwen somehow managed to fall asleep behind the counter. He's known for his long naps -- sometimes lasting as long as 10 hours at a time!

He wiped the drool hanging off the corner of his muzzle and his ears twitched to alertness. He noticed @HammerMasher77 --a new customer!! The ram fumbled for his notepad and trotted over to the customer.

"Sorry for the wait -- err, are you ready to order?", he asked, still not awake enough to sound like his usual chipper self just yet.


----------



## HammerMasher77 (Mar 30, 2018)

Chinko glanced over at what seemed like the waiter, and remembered what Sly had recommended. "Yes, I'm ready to order. I'll have the mango juice." After ordering, he took a long look at the waiter, and noticed he was a ram, and he appeared a little tired. _Why am I thinking this?_ he thought to himself. He didn't really have a full reason, examining people was just kinda a... thing he did.


----------



## FlickerTheWolf (Mar 31, 2018)

A young she-wolf pushed open the door cautiously, glancing around. She stepped inside and sat down at an empty table.


----------



## zenmaldita (Mar 31, 2018)

((hello my wee lamb ))

Don Volpe and two Wolf Hounds wearing suits on either side seated themselves at one of the tables instead of the bar. One hound looks at the menu while the other tends to the Don's wounds - mere scratches that you normally won't worry about.

"Boss, looks like there's no alcohol here." The hound shows the placard to the fox.

The Don scans the card nd found something favorable. "Blue Lemonade's my childhood favorite."

"Right away sir."

The Wolf Hound approaches the counter to order one blue lemonade and two glasses of cranberry juice.

((good luck finding the Don at my thread hahaha, he's at the Juice Bar, but that's just our secret))


----------



## PolarizedBear (Mar 31, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> ((hello my wee lamb ))
> 
> Don Volpe and two Wolf Hounds wearing suits on either side seated themselves at one of the tables instead of the bar. One hound looks at the menu while the other tends to the Don's wounds - mere scratches that you normally won't worry about.
> 
> ...





 
*ITS A SETUP*


----------



## zenmaldita (Mar 31, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> View attachment 29675
> *ITS A SETUP*


((hahahahaha he's on his way home don't worry. He just suddenly wanted lemonade))


----------



## lacelamb11 (Mar 31, 2018)

HammerMasher77 said:


> Chinko glanced over at what seemed like the waiter, and remembered what Sly had recommended. "Yes, I'm ready to order. I'll have the mango juice." After ordering, he took a long look at the waiter, and noticed he was a ram, and he appeared a little tired. _Why am I thinking this?_ he thought to himself. He didn't really have a full reason, examining people was just kinda a... thing he did.



Lilwen gave Chinko a sleepy smile and reached into his wool to find a pen. 
"I'll be right back with that mango juice! Heh, did a certain possum recommend it to ya? I ain't yet seen two mango juice orders on one day!" 

--
A few minutes passed and he returned to where Chinko was standing to hand him his mango juice. 
"Sorry for the wait, and I hope ya enjoy yourself here!"


----------



## lacelamb11 (Mar 31, 2018)

FlickerTheWolf said:


> A young she-wolf pushed open the door cautiously, glancing around. She stepped inside and sat down at an empty table.


The ram had taken his spot at the bar once more when he noticed a new face! The gate that separates the employee area from the patron area flung open once more as he walked over to take the she-wolf's order.
"Why, I don't think I've ever served you before! The name's Lilwen, and welcome to the Juice Bar! When you're ready to order, just come up to the bar seats in the back!"


----------



## lacelamb11 (Mar 31, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> ((hello my wee lamb ))
> 
> Don Volpe and two Wolf Hounds wearing suits on either side seated themselves at one of the tables instead of the bar. One hound looks at the menu while the other tends to the Don's wounds - mere scratches that you normally won't worry about.
> 
> ...


((BEST. CROSSOVER. *EVER <3*)) 
Lilwen notices the tough looking -- guards? -- standing on either side of a suspicious man, seemingly hiding his arm from sight. He couldn't quite determine who they were with any certainty, but customers are customers, and the ram knew that much for sure. He noticed one of the guards approach.
--
"Blue lemonade and two cranberry juices ready!", he exclaimed before sliding them over to the solemn wolf hound sitting at the counter.


----------



## zyther kaldrok (Mar 31, 2018)

zyther sees the don and panics *shit shit why is he hear"


----------



## zyther kaldrok (Mar 31, 2018)

zyther remebered that he used to serve with his son he wanted to ask him how he was doing


----------



## zenmaldita (Mar 31, 2018)

zyther kaldrok said:


> zyther remebered that he used to serve with his son he wanted to ask him how he was doing


this is the new young don zyther ) he dont have a son yet lmao


----------



## zyther kaldrok (Mar 31, 2018)

zyther didnt realize this until he saw he was a younger man. he looked so similar to the older fella. then he realized that was his friend "sergeant volpe"? he said surprised


----------



## zenmaldita (Mar 31, 2018)

zyther kaldrok said:


> zyther didnt realize this until he saw he was a younger man. he looked so similar to the older fella. then he realized that was his friend "sergeant volpe"? he said surprised



The young Don looks up with his eyes, not bothering to move his head. The houns sitting beside him stood up, blocking your view. When he recognized you, he smiles. "Where are your manners, Zhivago? We have a guest."

He stands up and shakes your hand firmly. "Didn't expect to see you in a kiddie bar, Zyther."


----------



## zenmaldita (Mar 31, 2018)

@lacelamb11 

The wolf paya for the drinks and tells you to keep the change. He started out towards the table when he sees an additional person.

"Barkeep," The wolfhound calls to you with his back turned, "What does that Hyena over there drink?"


----------



## lacelamb11 (Mar 31, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> @lacelamb11
> 
> The wolf paya for the drinks and tells you to keep the change. He started out towards the table when he sees an additional person.
> 
> "Barkeep," The wolfhound calls to you with his back turned, "What does that Hyena over there drink?"


The ram focused on Zyther for a moment while jogging his memory to when he first met him. "Ah, what was it.. pineapple juice mixed with lemon! Seemed like a recipe for heartburn to me", he said to the wolf before sipping from his flask full of strawberry champagne.  "Anyway, paying for somebody's drink is a real good way to seduce them, me thinks!", he mentioned in his usual oblivious manner.


----------



## zenmaldita (Mar 31, 2018)

"Heartburn..?" The wolf ponders flatly. "Guess it's better to just get food. Whatdya got?"


----------



## zyther kaldrok (Mar 31, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> The young Don looks up with his eyes, not bothering to move his head. The houns sitting beside him stood up, blocking your view. When he recognized you, he smiles. "Where are your manners, Zhivago? We have a guest."
> 
> He stands up and shakes your hand firmly. "Didn't expect to see you in a kiddie bar, Zyther."


zyther shakes his hand and smiles "needed a place nice and calm to stay for a bit. so howd you become the don last time i saw you was 2 years ago being put in titan squad.
the don sees zythers missing arm and is surprised


----------



## zenmaldita (Mar 31, 2018)

zyther kaldrok said:


> zyther shakes his hand and smiles "needed a place nice and calm to stay for a bit. so howd you become the don last time i saw you was 2 years ago being put in titan squad.
> the don sees zythers missing arm and is surprised


He takes a few second to think, looking at the side. He cleans his front teeth with a swipe of his tongue before talking. "I'm good at killing people" He laughs, "Nah----Dad just got old. Started forgetting appointments." He then eyes your stump, "What happened there? Last time I saw you, you had 2."


----------



## zyther kaldrok (Mar 31, 2018)

goddamn ied took out frezo and terrez. i only survived because i crawled away from the explosion still got taken and tortured by the assholes though *he points at his eye and ear* they took these bits aswell


----------



## zenmaldita (Mar 31, 2018)

zyther kaldrok said:


> goddamn ied took out frezo and terrez. i only survived because i crawled away from the explosion still got taken and tortured by the assholes though *he points at his eye and ear* they took these bits aswell


"Who?" The Don's eyebrows furrowed. He inspects your eye with a careful hand. "Describe them for me, _amico mi_o."


----------



## HammerMasher77 (Mar 31, 2018)

Chinko took a moment to look away from his two acquaintances -Well, only one now, Tide had left- and saw four people seeming to be in a group. Though, only two of them seemed to be trying to put a conversation together. _None of my business_. He didn't really know who they were, but what he did know was that he had a drink to... well, drink. he took a sip of the mango juice, and it tasted pretty good.


----------



## zyther kaldrok (Mar 31, 2018)

zyther would sigh "the fucking tellorons you remember that terrorist group* hed sigh again starting to get emotional *fuckers took omally to they they took his eyes then they fuck* he started to rub his stump


----------



## zenmaldita (Mar 31, 2018)

His hand starts to tremble slightly when you mentioned O'Maley
"ah..." The Don sighs. "Then I've got nothing to do! I already locked them in a basement and flooded the thing before we got discharged. The general didn't agree with me - he wanted them alive, the _stupido_."

Another wolf hound arrives and settles the drinks on the table. He gives zyther the pineapplr drink he ordered previously.


----------



## zyther kaldrok (Mar 31, 2018)

t-thanks *he started to sip on his drink* so where you headed sarge?


----------



## zenmaldita (Mar 31, 2018)

zyther kaldrok said:


> t-thanks *he started to sip on his drink* so where you headed sarge?


"Vineyard." He takes a sip as well. "I'm making my own wine."

He settles the glass down the table without a sound. 
"How about you, friend? Where are you headed?"


----------



## zyther kaldrok (Mar 31, 2018)

dont know i just got out of the coma i was in then discharged just kinda came here (hey do you want to connect the 2 rps?)


----------



## zenmaldita (Mar 31, 2018)

zyther kaldrok said:


> dont know i just got out of the coma i was in then discharged just kinda came here (hey do you want to connect the 2 rps?)


(I don't mind hahaha seems fun :3)

"A coma? From battle or..?"


----------



## zyther kaldrok (Mar 31, 2018)

sarge when they captured me and o mally they tortured us for 2 months straight. they were sadistic FUCKING ANIMALS when they got us i still had my arm it was damaged but intact you know what they did to it? THEY FUCKING TORE IT OFF AND ATE IT *his eyes were filled with rage and sadness* after they killed omally they ate him right there. hed   fall to the ground and started to weep. "they fucking ate him sarge FUCKIN HELL


----------



## zyther kaldrok (Mar 31, 2018)

so many horrible memories rushed thru zythers head as he recalled the events that transpired. he had not remebered much after he was captured it seems seeing his old friend sparked something in his mind. the one wolfhound would go to zyther side "hey buddy calm down"


----------



## WolfoxeCrevan (Mar 31, 2018)

Tide walks through the back door, looking exausted
“Well that was an epic fail...”
Tide thinks of the horrible things that happened when trying to move the portals
She shudders
_“Never again.”_


----------



## lacelamb11 (Apr 1, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> "Heartburn..?" The wolf ponders flatly. "Guess it's better to just get food. Whatdya got?"


((Wow! The Zen effect I guess; the place was boomin for awhile! Too bad I was away...))

The ram grinned sheepishly at the wolf. 
"Well, any kind'a drunk food you could think of! Poutine, pizza, chilli cheese dogs, steak, soft shell tacos, peanuts, kebabs, steak, nachos, bacon cheese fries, hot wings, cheese steak...", he continued to list off foods, the variety in the restaurant's menu downright outrageous.


----------



## zenmaldita (Apr 1, 2018)

lacelamb11 said:


> ((Wow! The Zen effect I guess; the place was boomin for awhile! Too bad I was away...))
> 
> The ram grinned sheepishly at the wolf.
> "Well, any kind'a drunk food you could think of! Poutine, pizza, chilli cheese dogs, steak, soft shell tacos, peanuts, kebabs, steak, nachos, bacon cheese fries, hot wings, cheese steak...", he continued to list off foods, the variety in the restaurant's menu downright outrageous.


"You sly lamb" The wolfhound grins at you, "Why on earth would you have food that pairs great with booze if you--" He side eyes your flask "don't have any?"


----------



## lacelamb11 (Apr 1, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> "You sly lamb" The wolfhound grins at you, "Why on earth would you have food that pairs great with booze if you--" He side eyes your flask "don't have any?"


The ram's goofy grin suddenly vanished, and he looked ahead at the wolfhound with a deadpan expression. 
"Come closer, I ain't about to say this out loud."


----------



## zenmaldita (Apr 1, 2018)

@zyther kaldrok
One of the Don's wolves soothes your back while helping you count one to ten. It could've helped better if the numbers weren't in Italian. Well maybe it did? The confusion of pronouncing them distracted you from your thoughts.

"Just help him in English, Zhiv." The Don says with concern.

"My English not very good sir!"

At last the memories have gone, for now.

@lacelamb11 
He leans closer to you.


----------



## zyther kaldrok (Apr 1, 2018)

he started to breath long and deep breathes he thanks zhiv in italian "sorry about that sarge"


----------



## lacelamb11 (Apr 1, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> @zyther kaldrok
> One of the Don's wolves soothes your back while helping you count one to ten. It could've helped better if the numbers weren't in Italian. Well maybe it did? The confusion of pronouncing them distracted you from your thoughts.
> 
> "Just help him in English, Zhiv." The Don says with concern.
> ...


"There's a bar across town that's folks say is with the mafia. Imagine if a small mom and pop bar just sprung up on their turf; imagine what they would do to me. I reckon on keepin' my establishment free of that nonsense."
He withdrew from the hound's ear, looked around the counter, and made himself busy polishing glassware; the harsh bar lighting casting a shadow over the ram's eyes that made him seem even more grim than he sounded just then.


----------



## zenmaldita (Apr 1, 2018)

lacelamb11 said:


> "There's a bar across town that's folks say is with the mafia. Imagine if a small mom and pop bar just sprung up on their turf; imagine what they would do to me. I reckon on keepin' my establishment free of that nonsense."
> He withdrew from the hound's ear, looked around the counter, and made himself busy polishing glassware; the harsh bar lighting casting a shadow over the ram's eyes that made him seem even more grim than he sounded just then.



"That so?" The wolf remarks, unfazed. "Okay then, we'll get 4 poutines."

He sits at the bar to wait for you.

As you go about your business he says. "Just get a permit kid, the new boss ain't going to skin you for doing business."



zyther kaldrok said:


> he started to breath long and deep breathes he thanks zhiv in italian "sorry about that sarge"


"Forget about it, amico." He downs the glass completely. "Say, I've got a party coming up this weekend. You should come."


----------



## Dak Throqutak (Apr 4, 2018)

The door to the tavern opens a crack to show one large green eye attached to an orange-scaled face. The eye looks back and forth, blinks once or twice. Then a hand with rather long, sharp claws pushes the door open to reveal a kobold dressed in the livery of an engineer. His head is covered with an unruly coating of brown hair and sports a pair of long black horns and a set of very sharp spikes on the back. He's wearing leather padding, tan-tinted safety goggles (which he rapidly moves to his forehead after he enters the tavern) and a backpack with assorted oddments hanging off it.

He takes a look round. Then he grins, showing a mouth full of tiny fangs. His long thick tail starts wagging; and he hums a carefree and utterly tuneless melody as he pads up to the bar, sharp toenails clicking on the floorboards. With a mellifluous tenor grunt, he hops onto the nearest bar stool. His short legs kick and flail a moment or two, his gear rattling noisily as he struggles with the height, but eventually, he plops into place.

He places his wickedly clawed hands on the bar (claws quietly drumming on the wood surface) and looks expectantly about him.


----------



## zyther kaldrok (Apr 4, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> "That so?" The wolf remarks, unfazed. "Okay then, we'll get 4 poutines."
> 
> He sits at the bar to wait for you.
> 
> ...


"oh really" zyther sits on  the seat paralell from tthe don "sure sarge id love to" his eyes perked up " could i possibly join you" he popped a pad out of his jacket pocket


----------



## zenmaldita (Apr 4, 2018)

zyther kaldrok said:


> "oh really" zyther sits on  the seat paralell from tthe don "sure sarge id love to" his eyes perked up " could i possibly join you" he popped a pad out of his jacket pocket


((what pad? notepad? xD))


----------



## zyther kaldrok (Apr 4, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> ((what pad? notepad? xD))


(more like an ipad or holopad)


----------



## zyther kaldrok (Apr 4, 2018)

"remember sorros from beta company hes got some "toys" that'll be helpful " zyther leans back in his chair


----------



## LegendaryWhisper (Apr 5, 2018)

A black dog with blue and yellow markings comes waltzing in. Music pulsating through his small ear buds. He looks around the room before sitting at one of the empty tables. His eyes scan the room for people to hopefully start a conversation with.


----------



## Skylar2505 (Apr 5, 2018)

Suddenly, out of no where a purple and white furred wolf Instant Transmissions into the bar and falls on the ground Battered and wounded


----------



## LegendaryWhisper (Apr 5, 2018)

Skylar2505 said:


> Suddenly, out of no where a purple and white furred wolf Instant Transmissions into the bar and falls on the ground Battered and wounded


The dog gets up from the table. He takes his earbuds out. He kneels down. "yo bro. You okay man?"


----------



## zyther kaldrok (Apr 5, 2018)

zyther looks to where he felt the thud seeing a damaged wolf "the hell"


----------



## LegendaryWhisper (Apr 5, 2018)

"is anyone in here a doctor?"


----------



## zyther kaldrok (Apr 5, 2018)

"um oh fuck" zyther rummaged thru his bag and pulled out a stim "here inject this into him it should work" hed toss it to him


----------



## LegendaryWhisper (Apr 5, 2018)

Zero catches it in his paw. "thanks mate." He injects it into the fallen wolf and steps back.


----------



## Pompadork (Apr 5, 2018)

Shaking off his wet hair, and pulling down his hoodie the bull stepped in from the rain. Sporting his usual post concert bruises and bumps he quickly shuffled off to an empty seat, finally away from his rowdy bandmates who opted out for some shady bar elsewhere. He wasn't even sure they were old enough to drink.

(Ignore me if I end up floating in and out of this I havent rp'd in 5ever! ;0; )


----------



## LegendaryWhisper (Apr 5, 2018)

quietinthepeanutgallery said:


> Shaking off his wet hair, and pulling down his hoodie the bull stepped in from the rain. Sporting his usual post concert bruises and bumps he quickly shuffled off to an empty seat, finally away from his rowdy bandmates who opted out for some shady bar elsewhere. He wasn't even sure they were old enough to drink.
> 
> (Ignore me if I end up floating in and out of this I havent rp'd in 5ever! ;0; )


Zero notices the new guy walking in. He waves with his paw. "sup."


----------



## zenmaldita (Apr 5, 2018)

The Don wondered what Zyther meant about toys. Meanwhile, someone seems to be dying on the floor. He notions to his female bodyguard, a Wolfdog in a suit. "Claudia, assist them."
Claudia stands from her seat with a promt "Yes sir,"
Upon seeing the situation, she takes a step back. "I've never seen such wounds."
"Lift his head, he's choking in his own blood." The Don orders as he sipped his drink nonchalantly.


----------



## Pompadork (Apr 5, 2018)

LegendaryWhisper said:


> Zero notices the new guy walking in. He waves with his paw. "sup."


Looking up from his cellphone Axxe gives a little wiggle of his fingers and an awkward smile. 
"Oh cool you guys have a dead guy on the floor." It takes him an uncomfortable amount of time to realize that's not normal, at least not outside of a mosh pit._ 

"Oh shit you guys have a dead guy on the floor."_


----------



## LegendaryWhisper (Apr 5, 2018)

quietinthepeanutgallery said:


> Looking up from his cellphone Axxe gives a little wiggle of his fingers and an awkward smile.
> "Oh cool you guys have a dead guy on the floor." It takes him an uncomfortable amount of time to realize that's not normal, at least not outside of a mosh pit._
> 
> "Oh shit you guys have a dead guy on the floor."_


"I wouldn't say he's dead more like came in wounded and collapsed on the floor." Zero gives a shrug of his shoulders. "however how you view the situation is up to you. I don't know I just showed up a few seconds ago."


----------



## Pompadork (Apr 5, 2018)

LegendaryWhisper said:


> "I wouldn't say he's dead more like came in wounded and collapsed on the floor." Zero gives a shrug of his shoulders. "however how you view the situation is up to you. I don't know I just showed up a few seconds ago."


"Oh well that's better...I guess."
He grabs a glass of juice, sets it next to the lifeless body and pats his head. Like that's gonna do any good.
"This ones on me if you die."


----------



## Dak Throqutak (Apr 5, 2018)

The kobold, who's been watching all these goings-on with a curious expression on his scaled face, scurries over to the scene of carnage and divides an expectant glance between the body on the floor and the on-lookers. "Umm... you sure he's still alive? 'Cause if he's not, I can take him off your hands, real cheap..."

The little guy's bouncing on the balls of his feet, actually looking excited!


----------



## zenmaldita (Apr 5, 2018)

Dak Throqutak said:


> The kobold, who's been watching all these goings-on with a curious expression on his scaled face, scurries over to the scene of carnage and divides an expectant glance between the body on the floor and the on-lookers. "Umm... you sure he's still alive? 'Cause if he's not, I can take him off your hands, real cheap..."
> 
> The little guy's bouncing on the balls of his feet, actually looking excited!


"How much?"

((omg we're gonna sell the new guy's body. pls wake up hahaha))


----------



## zyther kaldrok (Apr 6, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> The Don wondered what Zyther meant about toys. Meanwhile, someone seems to be dying on the floor. He notions to his female bodyguard, a Wolfdog in a suit. "Claudia, assist them."
> Claudia stands from her seat with a promt "Yes sir,"
> Upon seeing the situation, she takes a step back. "I've never seen such wounds."
> "Lift his head, he's choking in his own blood." The Don orders as he sipped his drink nonchalantly.


"sarge what do u think by" he  mimics cocking a pistol "toys" (whats the dons first name?)


----------



## zenmaldita (Apr 6, 2018)

zyther kaldrok said:


> "sarge what do u think by" he  mimics cocking a pistol "toys" (whats the dons first name?)


(Malik)
"Ohhhh. Do you think I could borrow a sniper rifle? I lent mine to a new guy last week. He broke it, along with his eye...and his brain."
Claudia holds the dying wolf  to a half sit, helping him breathe better. "Sir, he's alive."
"Oh? Good."
"And?" Cladia asks.
"And what? Make him indebt to the family forever? No thanks, I don't know who he is, where he's from, or who he works for."
Claudia props up @Skylar2505 to a post and leaves the wolf for the others to attend to. She goes back to the Don's side. "He could be a good shot." She mumbles, obviously wanting to take the wolf back.
"Or target practice." He jokes, earning an alarmed "Sir!" from Claudia.
"Please Claudiiiiine, I know your type." The Don winks at the guard, "I need you focused, not floaty like a lovesick pup."


----------



## zyther kaldrok (Apr 6, 2018)

"my contacts got alot more than just sniper rifles" "he takes the holopad and fiddles with it "mgs ars smgs rockets. its fairly easy to get containers of this shit from abandoned military installations." zyther smirks "especially if you have a high ranking general by the balls"


----------



## zenmaldita (Apr 6, 2018)

zyther kaldrok said:


> "my contacts got alot more than just sniper rifles" "he takes the holopad and fiddles with it "mgs ars smgs rockets. its fairly easy to get containers of this shit from abandoned military installations." zyther smirks "especially if you have a high ranking general by the balls"


Malik snickers at your remark. "Like I haven't done that before. Which makes me wonder, what do you want in return for all these toys?"

((lacelamb's juice bar has now turned into a black market thank you zyther lol))


----------



## zyther kaldrok (Apr 6, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> Malik snickers at your remark. "Like I haven't done that before. Which makes me wonder, what do you want in return for all these toys?"
> 
> ((lacelamb's juice bar has now turned into a black market thank you zyther lol))


hey its only a meeting place i dont have any of the merch here with me) "the only thing i want malik is to join you and your cartel."


----------



## zenmaldita (Apr 6, 2018)

zyther kaldrok said:


> hey its only a meeting place i dont have any of the merch here with me) "the only thing i want malik is to join you and your cartel."


Malik looks at you from head to toe. He doesn't wanna insult you out of concern so he agrees.
"Alright, amico. If you survive my party, then I'll consider you fit enough to join."


----------



## zyther kaldrok (Apr 6, 2018)

"alright man its a deal"


----------



## zenmaldita (Apr 6, 2018)

Malik slides a business card in front of you. It read 'Casa del Mare, family restaurant by the sea.'
"Security will frisk everyone, so find a way. I'll talk to you there when the sun sets."


----------



## LegendaryWhisper (Apr 6, 2018)

Zero waves his paw in hopes of getting the two talking entities attention. "can I catch ya'lls names? I'm sorry if I'm interrupting but I'm just curious."


----------



## zenmaldita (Apr 6, 2018)

LegendaryWhisper said:


> Zero waves his paw in hopes of getting the two talking entities attention. "can I catch ya'lls names? I'm sorry if I'm interrupting but I'm just curious."


Malik notices you, he hums at your question while simultaneously pushing one of his guards down his seat. "How old are you, kid?"


----------



## zyther kaldrok (Apr 6, 2018)

"the names zyther kid" hed stare intriguingly at @LegendaryWhisper  "whyd you ask?"


----------



## LegendaryWhisper (Apr 6, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> Malik notices you, he hums at your question while simultaneously pushing one of his guards down his seat. "How old are you, kid?"


Zero holds up his paws. "I'm 23."


zyther kaldrok said:


> "the names zyther kid" hed stare intriguingly at @LegendaryWhisper  "whyd you ask?"


"the names' Zero."


----------



## Dak Throqutak (Apr 6, 2018)

The kobold scratches his chin with one claw, which makes a sound not unlike a cat's scratching post. "Five silver pieces. But I assume no responsibility if he should re-animate along the way. Can't have him turning into a zombie. Not yet anyway."

He thrusts out a paw and, despite the ghoulish conversation, smiles affably. "Dak Throqutak, kobold-for-hire."


----------



## LegendaryWhisper (Apr 6, 2018)

Dak Throqutak said:


> The kobold scratches his chin with one claw, which makes a sound not unlike a cat's scratching post. "Five silver pieces. But I assume no responsibility if he should re-animate along the way. Can't have him turning into a zombie. Not yet anyway."
> 
> He thrusts out a paw and, despite the ghoulish conversation, smiles affably. "Dak Throqutak, kobold-for-hire."


Zero shakes it. "Zero, neighborhood hipster."


----------



## zenmaldita (Apr 7, 2018)

LegendaryWhisper said:


> Zero holds up his paws. "I'm 23."
> "the names' Zero."


Malik hums a quick mhm while takig a good look at you. "Nice to meet you, kid. I'm Malik." Then, he gestures to the black Wolfdog sitting beside him, you could've sworn wasn't there before. "This is my ladyfriend Claudia and the guy at the bar over there's her brother Zhivago."


Dak Throqutak said:


> The kobold scratches his chin with one claw, which makes a sound not unlike a cat's scratching post. "Five silver pieces. But I assume no responsibility if he should re-animate along the way. Can't have him turning into a zombie. Not yet anyway."
> He thrusts out a paw and, despite the ghoulish conversation, smiles affably. "Dak Throqutak, kobold-for-hire."


The fox shakes your paw after Zero. "Malik." He says briefly before continuing with a somewhat disappointed sigh. "Oh, I thought you were gonna take him away. Well he's not dead-dead yet so I guess we're stuck here in this limbo called conscience."


----------



## Dak Throqutak (Apr 7, 2018)

Dak looks frankly puzzled. "Not dead, huh? Darn, I guess I'm still looking for hopefuls then. A zombie pit without zombies is just a pit!"


----------



## LegendaryWhisper (Apr 7, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> Malik hums a quick mhm while takig a good look at you. "Nice to meet you, kid. I'm Malik." Then, he gestures to the black Wolfdog sitting beside him, you could've sworn wasn't there before. "This is my ladyfriend Claudia and the guy at the bar over there's her brother Zhivago."
> 
> The fox shakes your paw after Zero. "Malik." He says briefly before continuing with a somewhat disappointed sigh. "Oh, I thought you were gonna take him away. Well he's not dead-dead yet so I guess we're stuck here in this limbo called conscience."


"yeah it's kind of been an odd day. I just barely sat down and all of this happened." Zero scratches behind his head nervously.


----------



## WolfoxeCrevan (Apr 8, 2018)

Tide *BUMPS* her head on the counter, in an act of stupidity and attempt to *BUMP* the activity of this juice bar.
She can only hope that her *BUMP* worked.
She gets up and walks to a corner table, to watch for any open activity she could join in on.
For once, her portals aren’t an issue.


----------



## Dak Throqutak (Apr 8, 2018)

LegendaryWhisper said:


> "yeah it's kind of been an odd day. I just barely sat down and all of this happened." Zero scratches behind his head nervously.


Dak unhooks a large wrench from his tool belt and starts to polish it with a grease-stained rag, occasionally nudging the body on the floor with his foot. "Oh, don't worry about the random chaos, Zero," he says, giving the black dog an affectionate pat on the shoulder. "You should have seen that time my friend Medic set off all those grenades outside a bugbear den. You never saw such grumpiness."

*BUMP* Dak turns his head toward Tide. "I don't suppose you have a few silver pieces?"


----------



## WolfoxeCrevan (Apr 8, 2018)

Dak Throqutak said:


> *BUMP* Dak turns his head toward Tide. "I don't suppose you have a few silver pieces?"


“What for? And do you mean coins?”
Tide is confuzzeled.


----------



## zenmaldita (Apr 8, 2018)

((is it safe to assume that he's dead? I wanna see a zombie wolf from the future))


----------



## BadMasterYouJerk (Apr 8, 2018)

The scrawny jackrabbit hurries into the area and settles on a stool nearby, his hands settling in his lap as he stared about at everyone there.


----------



## LegendaryWhisper (Apr 8, 2018)

Dak Throqutak said:


> Dak unhooks a large wrench from his tool belt and starts to polish it with a grease-stained rag, occasionally nudging the body on the floor with his foot. "Oh, don't worry about the random chaos, Zero," he says, giving the black dog an affectionate pat on the shoulder. "You should have seen that time my friend Medic set off all those grenades outside a bugbear den. You never saw such grumpiness."
> 
> *BUMP* Dak turns his head toward Tide. "I don't suppose you have a few silver pieces?"


"so a lot of activity seems to happen here it seems. That's a good thing right?"


----------



## Dak Throqutak (Apr 8, 2018)

LegendaryWhisper said:


> "so a lot of activity seems to happen here it seems. That's a good thing right?"


Dak looks back at Zero. Then he grins and winks as he unslings his backpack. "Well, who wants to be bored?"


----------



## LegendaryWhisper (Apr 9, 2018)

Dak Throqutak said:


> Dak looks back at Zero. Then he grins and winks as he unslings his backpack. "Well, who wants to be bored?"


"fair point my dude. Where ya from?" he asks. He starts to relax more around Dak.


----------



## Dak Throqutak (Apr 9, 2018)

LegendaryWhisper said:


> "fair point my dude. Where ya from?" he asks. He starts to relax more around Dak.


Dak opens his backpack and starts rummaging. "Well, originally I'm from a place that technically doesn't exist anymore." (rummage, rummage) "It was in the Underdark, but that got swallowed up by a Drow curse." (yet more rummaging) "But I live in a village now."

By this time, Dak is headfirst into his own backpack, his tiny legs literally kicking in the air. Inexplicably, the pack is not distended or bulging in any way... how odd...


----------



## LegendaryWhisper (Apr 9, 2018)

Dak Throqutak said:


> Dak opens his backpack and starts rummaging. "Well, originally I'm from a place that technically doesn't exist anymore." (rummage, rummage) "It was in the Underdark, but that got swallowed up by a Drow curse." (yet more rummaging) "But I live in a village now."
> 
> By this time, Dak is headfirst into his own backpack, his tiny legs literally kicking in the air. Inexplicably, the pack is not distended or bulging in any way... how odd...


Zero leans over. "uhhh do you need help?" he asks. *drow curse what?* He pushed that thought to the back of his mind as he watched Dak.


----------



## Dak Throqutak (Apr 9, 2018)

LegendaryWhisper said:


> Zero leans over. "uhhh do you need help?" he asks. *drow curse what?* He pushed that thought to the back of his mind as he watched Dak.


A happy "yip" sounds from within Dak's backpack, and his reptilian tail wags like a dog's. 

"Found them!" he says and emerges from his work with a meat hook and what looks like a clothes pin. He grins at Zero. "Just what I needed."


----------



## LegendaryWhisper (Apr 9, 2018)

Dak Throqutak said:


> A happy "yip" sounds from within Dak's backpack, and his reptilian tail wags like a dog's.
> 
> "Found them!" he says and emerges from his work with a meat hook and what looks like a clothes pin. He grins at Zero. "Just what I needed."


"and what do you plan on doing with that exactly?"


----------



## Dak Throqutak (Apr 9, 2018)

LegendaryWhisper said:


> "and what do you plan on doing with that exactly?"


Dak starts tunelessly humming again. And with a careful yet deft motion, he places the clothespin over the nose of the body. "It's for him," he says. "Just in case he re-animates, he won't be able to smell anyone. So he won't go all chompy on us. Neat, huh?"


----------



## LegendaryWhisper (Apr 9, 2018)

Dak Throqutak said:


> Dak starts tunelessly humming again. And with a careful yet deft motion, he places the clothespin over the nose of the body. "It's for him," he says. "Just in case he re-animates, he won't be able to smell anyone. So he won't go all chompy on us. Neat, huh?"


"I guess so." he shrugs. "I can't really judge you for doing what you do so knock yourself out."


----------



## Dak Throqutak (Apr 9, 2018)

LegendaryWhisper said:


> "I guess so." he shrugs. "I can't really judge you for doing what you do so knock yourself out."


Dak actually giggles (a sound not unlike a hyena on speed-laced helium). "Would you believe I've never actually done that? Knocked myself out, I mean. You'd think that with all the nogging-knocking junk-jacking widgets and whatchamacallits I've cobbled together that I'd get at least one? But honestly, the only concussion I ever got was when I leaned back too far in my chair at hatchling school and fell over! Yowza."


----------



## LegendaryWhisper (Apr 9, 2018)

Dak Throqutak said:


> Dak actually giggles (a sound not unlike a hyena on speed-laced helium). "Would you believe I've never actually done that? Knocked myself out, I mean. You'd think that with all the nogging-knocking junk-jacking widgets and whatchamacallits I've cobbled together that I'd get at least one? But honestly, the only concussion I ever got was when I leaned back too far in my chair at hatchling school and fell over! Yowza."


_okay this guy is a few screws loose. _He thinks to himself. "how many gadgets do you have in that bag?"


----------



## Dak Throqutak (Apr 9, 2018)

LegendaryWhisper said:


> _okay this guy is a few screws loose. _He thinks to himself. "how many gadgets do you have in that bag?"


Dak curls his tail up and sits cross-legged in front of the body, occasionally poking it with a wrench he's taken from his tool belt. "Oh, lots. I paid a local wizard to turn my backpack into a bag of holding. Pretty good, being able to carry my workshop on my back. Kind of a nuisance when you lose something, though. Once I lost an egg I was going to have for breakfast, and it hatched into an axe beak. Stuck its head out and tried to peck me to death whenever I got near my own stuff!"


----------



## Wulf Canavar (Apr 11, 2018)

Down the street outside the juice bar, a gray wolf padded along.  On the other side of the street he saw a brightly lit sign, "Juice Bar!"  It looked like a friendly place, well lit and clean.   The sounds of friendly banter came to him from across the street.

But it was the scents lured him in.  So many!

When the street was clear he trotted across to the door, hopping up onto the curb.   When no one was looking he let himself in through the door, some way or other.  Stepping to the side of the door to be out of the way, he paused for a bit, checking out the crowd here tonight, and taking in the sights.   And of course, the scents.


-Wulf


----------



## Asassinator (Apr 11, 2018)

Wulf Canavar said:


> Down the street outside the juice bar, a gray wolf padded along.  On the other side of the street he saw a brightly lit sign, "Juice Bar!"  It looked like a friendly place, well lit and clean.   The sounds of friendly banter came to him from across the street.
> 
> But it was the scents lured him in.  So many!
> 
> ...


A hooded dog walks across the alley, feeling content after finishing his assignment. He glances at the glowing sign and was drawn to it. It reads “JUICE BAR”. Normally Aaron, the friendliest assassin around, would decline his urges and go home to have a rest. But after such a great day, he decides to go in.

Aaron was fascinated to see so many types of people in this tiny bar. But his eyes were set on one particular individual: Wulf, the person that’s ignored him Da Volpe’s Party. He goes to have a little chat.

“HEY WULF! About that soda I owe you...”


----------



## Wulf Canavar (Apr 11, 2018)

Wulf gave Aaron a lift of the muzzle in greeting as he came in.  He had to crane his neck to look up once the canine came closer, so he caught a nearby stool in his teeth and dragged it over.  Then he hopped up his front paws on the stool putting the two at eye level with each other.  Then the wild gray wolf spoke in perfect english.

"Oh yeah, sorry about that.  But you know how it is with 'choose your own adventures.'  Can only pick Goto Page 15 or Goto Page 48.  Was hoping you'd say hello at some point."   To the bartender, Wulf said, "Henry Weinhardt Root Beer, for me.   Oh, and put it on this joker's tab."   He gave a wolfish grin, mouth open, tongue lolling out.


----------



## Asassinator (Apr 11, 2018)

“Sure, I can roll with that” Aaron says trying out not laugh his face off at how cool this “wild” wolf is trying to be. They both sit by the bar awaiting the drinks to be served.

“What’s with the hood?” Wulf asks, “Some king of gangster?”

“Nah, you wouldn’t understand,” Aaron tries to change the topic. “About that soda...”

“Who cares about the damn soda?!” wulf demands to know, “We’re in a BAR, home of the alcoholics! I’ll take you offer some other time, for now, let’s have a REAL MAN’S drink!”


----------



## Wulf Canavar (Apr 11, 2018)

Wulf chuckled, happy that Aaron gets the joke and sees the humor in it all.

But then the newcomer keeps putting words in Wulf's mouth.    What kind of sorcery is this!  Outrage!  

::growl::

"I don't know how you're getting me to say the lines you write for me, but you'd better cut it out."   He bared his teeth, leaned forward, and growled, about 5 inches from Aaron's muzzle.

When the subject of Aaron's cowl comes up, Wulf gives a "psh!" 

"As if I don't see that on TV commercials ever other day man, come on now."   He did grin at the combo of the cowl-wearing-soda-drinking canine.  Now THAT was inventive!

But when Wulf for some reason succumb's to Aaron's words and actually asks for alcohol, the Bartender waves them off.  

"Can't you read man?   Kids and teens come in here, man."  He pointed to a sign on the wall:  No Alcohol On The Premises.

"Yeah, serve me up that root beer, would ya?" said Wulf.  " Make it two for this joker.  He obviously don't know what he's been missing."

(OOC - two things.   It's really bad form to make choices for the other person's character, unless you've got their permission first.  Cut it out.  And didn't you read the point of this thread?  Take a pause and go back and check it.     On a positive note, I'm diggin' the RP, so don't take Wulf's irritation for mine.  I'm good.   But do adjust your RP.)


----------



## Asassinator (Apr 11, 2018)

Wulf Canavar said:


> Wulf chuckled, happy that Aaron gets the joke and sees the humor in it all.
> 
> But then the newcomer keeps putting words in Wulf's mouth.    What kind of sorcery is this!  Outrage!
> 
> ::growl::


It’s the magic of a cocky 4th wall breaking dog who was feeling lonely.
(Oops, my bad. Sorry, Wulf)



Wulf Canavar said:


> "I don't know how you're getting me to say the lines you write for me, but you'd better cut it out."   He bared his teeth, leaned forward, and growled, about 5 inches from Aaron's muzzle.


Wow, I never knew you’d be that mad. Ok, ok! I’ll stop it!


Wulf Canavar said:


> But when Wulf for some reason succumb's to Aaron's words and actually asks for alcohol, the Bartender waves them off.
> 
> "Can't you read man?   Kids and teens come in here, man."  He pointed to a sign on the wall:  No Alcohol On The Premises.


Wow, I’m doing a LOT of things wrong today! My mistake!


Wulf Canavar said:


> ”Yeah, serve me up that root beer, would ya?" said Wulf.  " Make it two for this joker.  He obviously don't know what he's been missing.”


You know, I’ll pay for next time too!


----------



## Asassinator (Apr 11, 2018)

Wulf Canavar said:


> (OOC - two things.   It's really bad form to make choices for the other person's character, unless you've got their permission first.  Cut it out.  And didn't you read the point of this thread?  Take a pause and go back and check it.     On a positive note, I'm diggin' the RP, so don't take Wulf's irritation for mine.  I'm good.   But do adjust your RP.)


Yeah, I saw Zen do it on Volpe RP. And being a stupid person who has no idea how RP works until they searched it up, I thought that was something casual people do. I’m very sorry Wulf.


----------



## Wulf Canavar (Apr 11, 2018)

(OOC  NP man, no problem!   I was trying to show that Wulf's irritation isn't mine.  I could tell, and in the Volpe RP she's getting a lot of leeway with other people's characters.   In her case I think it's important for her to be able to move the story along and suggest how the plot should go.  But if the person doesn't approve they can just write what they really want their character to do and they don't have to use what she wrote.  I think in some other chats it's more accepted to say what other people's characters do.   Oh, and also, there are some characters that non-player characters that really ARE available for anyone to write what they do.   Like the bartender at this Juice Bar.   You and I both could write conversations with our chataracters and put words in the mouth of the bartender.  Better to keep the conversations going that way.

And seriously, I thnk your idea of an Assassin's Creed Anthro Canine is cool.   Wulf is a BAD GUY (TM) usually, so he's rough around the edges.

You're doing fine man, thanks for understanding)


----------



## Wulf Canavar (Apr 11, 2018)

With Aaron giving Wulf the respect that the absolutely VERY wild and VERY nasty gray wolf required, Wulf relented.   He gave a 'that's better' nod.

"So hey man, where ya' from?


----------



## Asassinator (Apr 11, 2018)

(Thank you! I’m still very new to this)

“Australia, but I learned to ditch the accent. Wasn’t a big fan of it, what about you tough guy?”


----------



## FlickerTheWolf (Apr 11, 2018)

lacelamb11 said:


> The ram had taken his spot at the bar once more when he noticed a new face! The gate that separates the employee area from the patron area flung open once more as he walked over to take the she-wolf's order.
> "Why, I don't think I've ever served you before! The name's Lilwen, and welcome to the Juice Bar! When you're ready to order, just come up to the bar seats in the back!"


She flinched slightly at his sudden appearance, but nodded. "Thank you. My name is Flicker."  She stood and moved to the bar, studying a menu as she walked.


----------



## zyther kaldrok (Apr 12, 2018)

zyther would wake up on the floor seeing zhivago sitting on a chair next to him "fucking hell not again"


----------



## Wulf Canavar (Apr 12, 2018)

Asassinator said:


> Yeah, I saw Zen do it on Volpe RP. And being a stupid person who has no idea how RP works until they searched it up, I thought that was something casual people do. I’m very sorry Wulf.




Wulf tilted his head to the side, thoughtful.   "You know, I hadn't thought about that before, actually.   Let me think back for a minute."

He looked at nothing in particular for a bit, thinking back.

"I remember certain things, certain places.   But I can't trace it back in a clear flow of places.   Know what I mean?   Like each one is separate somehow, not connected.   And it's not like I have a place I can point to and say 'I was born here.'"    He reaches up with a paw and scratches behind his ear.  He shrugs.   "Dunno."

"Ah well."

"Anyway, my favorite things to do are to hunt and chase.  Guess that's not surprising."  His tail wagged, and his ears perked up, thinking about it.   "Yourself being canine, what about you?   Want to go on a hunt sometime?"

"What do you like to do?"





-Wulf


----------



## Wulf Canavar (Apr 12, 2018)

FlickerTheWolf said:


> She flinched slightly at his sudden appearance, but nodded. "Thank you. My name is Flicker."  She stood and moved to the bar, studying a menu as she walked.



Wulf also noticed Lilwen the Ram and FlickertheWolf, but tried not to look Flicker's way too much.  He was curious, but didn't want to be rude to Aaron who he was talking to.


-Wulf


----------



## Asassinator (Apr 12, 2018)

Wulf Canavar said:


> Wulf tilted his head to the side, thoughtful.   "You know, I hadn't thought about that before, actually.   Let me think back for a minute."
> 
> He looked at nothing in particular for a bit, thinking back.
> 
> "I remember certain things, certain places.   But I can't trace it back in a clear flow of places.   Know what I mean?   Like each one is separate somehow, not connected.   And it's not like I have a place I can point to and say 'I was born here.'"    He reaches up with a paw and scratches behind his ear.  He shrugs.   "Dunno."


“Yeah it happens sometimes. Like those “secrets of the world”shenanigans!”


Wulf Canavar said:


> "Anyway, my favorite things to do are to hunt and chase.  Guess that's not surprising."  His tail wagged, and his ears perked up, thinking about it.   "Yourself being canine, what about you? “


“I just go around serving the Creed, hunting down Templars. All that kind of stuff.”


Wulf Canavar said:


> “Want to go on a hunt sometime?"


“Sure thing. I got a big contract soon. Wanna come?”


----------



## Asassinator (Apr 12, 2018)

Wulf Canavar said:


> Wulf also noticed Lilwen the Ram and FlickertheWolf, but tried not to look Flicker's way too much.  He was curious, but didn't want to be rude to Aaron who he was talking to.
> 
> 
> -Wulf


Aaron notices that Wulf isn’t paying very much attention, so he too looks at the general direction Wulf is looking, trying to root out the distraction.

He spots a ram Bartender and another wolf, Flicker. 
“Hey Wulf,” he asks casually, “What’re you looking at?”


----------



## FlickerTheWolf (Apr 12, 2018)

Wulf Canavar said:


> Wulf also noticed Lilwen the Ram and FlickertheWolf, but tried not to look Flicker's way too much.  He was curious, but didn't want to be rude to Aaron who he was talking to.
> 
> 
> -Wulf


Flicker looked around as she slid onto a bar stool, pushing back her fluffy grey hair. She ran a finger down the menu and nodded to herself, then set it down and leaned on her arms, watching people talking, drinking, and laughing joyfully. Her violet eyes slid to a shadowy table and noticed the occupants glancing at her


----------



## Pyruus (Apr 12, 2018)

(Oh, this thread's still going? Sweet!)


----------



## Wulf Canavar (Apr 13, 2018)

Asassinator said:


> Aaron notices that Wulf isn’t paying very much attention, so he too looks at the general direction Wulf is looking, trying to root out the distraction.
> 
> He spots a ram Bartender and another wolf, Flicker.
> “Hey Wulf,” he asks casually, “What’re you looking at?”



"So you're an assassin, eh?   Not sure if that's my thing.  Weren't the Knights Templar the good guys?   So........

That makes you one of the bad guys? "   Wulf said it with a sly look, slightly teasing.  He's not really worried about it.  Especially having enough of his own darkness not to be able to point fingers.

When Aaron asks about "What're you looking at,"  Wulf motions to Flicker.   "Her.   The she-wolf over there with the grey hair.   Hey, come on, she looks cool.  Let's go say hi.   You game?   Come on."




FlickerTheWolf said:


> Flicker looked around as she slid onto a bar stool, pushing back her fluffy grey hair. She ran a finger down the menu and nodded to herself, then set it down and leaned on her arms, watching people talking, drinking, and laughing joyfully. Her violet eyes slid to a shadowy table and noticed the occupants glancing at her




Wulf noticed Flicker's looks too.   That was enough of an invitation.   Gripping his bottle of Henry Weinhardts' Root Beer in his teeth, he dropped his front paws down from the stool.  Back on all four paws, Wulf wove his way through the busy Juice Bar over to where she was sitting at the bar.   He padded up, leaving a seat between Flicker's seat and his own and then hopped up his front paws on a bar stool.   Turning his head sideways. he set the bottle down on the bar.   Turning to her, the gray wolf said in perfect english,

"Evening!  My name's Canavar.  Wulf Canavar.   And this dangerous fellow here is Aaron.   What's your name?"

Wulf held out a paw to her to shake hands.


----------



## Asassinator (Apr 13, 2018)

Wulf Canavar said:


> "So you're an assassin, eh? Not sure if that's my thing. Weren't the Knights Templar the good guys? So........
> 
> That makes you one of the bad guys? " Wulf said it with a sly look, slightly teasing. He's not really worried about it. Especially having enough of his own darkness not to be able to point fingers.


Aaron was surprised to hear that response, but didn’t show it.
“Yeah... you just watch too much propaganda. Templars are a *public *organization, meaning more people think they’re good. Assassins on the other hand, are a *secret *organization. I just wanted you to know that they’re bad, we’re good. Ok?”


Wulf Canavar said:


> When Aaron asks about "What're you looking at," Wulf motions to Flicker. "Her. The she-wolf over there with the grey hair. Hey, come on, she looks cool. Let's go say hi. You game? Come on."


“She seems like your type” Aaron jokes, “I might as well go introduce myself too.”


----------



## FlickerTheWolf (Apr 13, 2018)

Wulf Canavar said:


> "So you're an assassin, eh?   Not sure if that's my thing.  Weren't the Knights Templar the good guys?   So........
> 
> That makes you one of the bad guys? "   Wulf said it with a sly look, slightly teasing.  He's not really worried about it.  Especially having enough of his own darkness not to be able to point fingers.
> 
> ...


"Hello. My name's Flicker" She smiled warmly, shaking his paw. She shifted on the stool to look at him and tilted her head. "Wulf, huh? Interesting name"  She fiddled with the zipper on her jacket, and though it looked like a nervous habit she was studying him carefully. As she raised her ears, it became clear one of them was a so-called 'flop-ear', its top half hung limp.


----------



## Asassinator (Apr 13, 2018)

Wulf Canavar said:


> Wulf noticed Flicker's looks too. That was enough of an invitation. Gripping his bottle of Henry Weinhardts' Root Beer in his teeth, he dropped his front paws down from the stool. Back on all four paws, Wulf wove his way through the busy Juice Bar over to where she was sitting at the bar. He padded up, leaving a seat between Flicker's seat and his own and then hopped up his front paws on a bar stool. Turning his head sideways. he set the bottle down on the bar. Turning to her, the gray wolf said in perfect english,
> 
> "Evening! My name's Canavar. Wulf Canavar. And this dangerous fellow here is Aaron. What's your name?"


“Well.. I wouldn’t consider my self “dangerous”, I’m just skilled with weapons” Aaron says politely. He too shakes Flicker’s hand. “What are you doing in this fine establishment?”


----------



## FlickerTheWolf (Apr 13, 2018)

Asassinator said:


> “Well.. I wouldn’t consider my self “dangerous”, I’m just skilled with weapons” Aaron says politely. He too shakes Flicker’s hand. “What are you doing in this fine establishment?”


"I was just walking back from the library where I work and saw someone heading back here, so I got curious" She shrugged, brushing back her hair again with a slightly annoyed look at it.


----------



## Asassinator (Apr 13, 2018)

FlickerTheWolf said:


> "I was just walking back from the library where I work and saw someone heading back here, so I got curious" She shrugged, brushing back her hair again with a slightly annoyed look at it.


“You don’t look too happy.” Aaron said, noticing the frustrated look in her eyes, “I’ll stop asking questions if that’s the problem.”


----------



## FlickerTheWolf (Apr 13, 2018)

Asassinator said:


> “You don’t look too happy.” Aaron said, noticing the frustrated look in her eyes, “I’ll stop asking questions if that’s the problem.”


She laughed. "No, it's not you. I left my purse at the library and I don't have any hair bands" She pointed at the puffy gray mane that floated around her face with a half smile


----------



## Asassinator (Apr 13, 2018)

FlickerTheWolf said:


> She laughed. "No, it's not you. I left my purse at the library and I don't have any hair bands" She pointed at the puffy gray mane that floated around her face with a half smile


“I see...” Aaron said, feeling stupid for not knowing, “Why didn’t you go get it then? I’m pretty sure they aren’t going to display a purse in the lost and found area.”


----------



## FlickerTheWolf (Apr 13, 2018)

Asassinator said:


> “I see...” Aaron said, feeling stupid for not knowing, “Why didn’t you go get it then? I’m pretty sure they aren’t going to display a purse in the lost and found area.”


She shrugged. "I'm pretty sure it was stolen. Besides, there was nothing important in it, thank the stars I forgot my phone. I have a horrible memory for little things like that" She lightly touched the cloth band around her neck, like it was the exception to the 'nothing important'


----------



## Wulf Canavar (Apr 13, 2018)

Asassinator said:


> “I see...” Aaron said, feeling stupid for not knowing, “Why didn’t you go get it then? I’m pretty sure they aren’t going to display a purse in the lost and found area.”





FlickerTheWolf said:


> She shrugged. "I'm pretty sure it was stolen. Besides, there was nothing important in it, thank the stars I forgot my phone. I have a horrible memory for little things like that" She lightly touched the cloth band around her neck, like it was the exception to the 'nothing important'



Wulf grinned to himself.   He'd meant to talk to Flicker himself, but he also had to go soon.   Seeing Aaron and Flicker chatting seemed right.  So he listened and let them chat.


----------



## Asassinator (Apr 13, 2018)

FlickerTheWolf said:


> She shrugged. "I'm pretty sure it was stolen. Besides, there was nothing important in it, thank the stars I forgot my phone. I have a horrible memory for little things like that" She lightly touched the cloth band around her neck, like it was the exception to the 'nothing important'


“Well, I guess you have one less thing to worry about!” Aaron said. He looks at the bartender, now speaking to another customer. “So Flicker, you know that guy?” *points to Bartender*


----------



## FlickerTheWolf (Apr 13, 2018)

Asassinator said:


> “Well, I guess you have one less thing to worry about!” Aaron said. He looks at the bartender, now speaking to another customer. “So Flicker, you know that guy?” *points to Bartender*


"The ram? No, but he seems very friendly" She had looked where he was pointing and was now watching the bartender mixing and serving drinks


----------



## Asassinator (Apr 13, 2018)

FlickerTheWolf said:


> "The ram? No, but he seems very friendly" She had looked where he was pointing and was now watching the bartender mixing and serving drinks


(I actually don’t know what to say, I’m not good with conversations. I’m just waiting for Wulf to come back)


----------



## FlickerTheWolf (Apr 13, 2018)

Asassinator said:


> (I actually don’t know what to say, I’m not good with conversations. I’m just waiting for Wulf to come back)


(Me neither XD. Hang on, I'll drag Wulf into this)
She leaned over the counter to see Wulf. "What about you, how did you end up here?"


----------



## Skylar2505 (Apr 15, 2018)

“Ugg.. what the hell... !! STAY AWAY!!!” He summons a sword from magic with fearfull eyes


----------



## Dak Throqutak (Apr 15, 2018)

Skylar2505 said:


> “Ugg.. what the hell... !! STAY AWAY!!!” He summons a sword from magic with fearfull eyes


Dak yips and rolls to his feet. "Well," he says, "I guess that settles that! He's not dead. There goes my five silver..."


----------



## Skylar2505 (Apr 25, 2018)

"Huh?" the wolf looks around confused "Where am I? Oh heh, sorry 'bout that." His magic sword disappears "Sorry for almost cutting you, but I was almost killed by a small kid with a green, yellow stripped sweater. Also my name's Skylar" (actual furry name)


----------



## Wulf Canavar (Apr 26, 2018)

After a long break, Wulf stepped back into the Juice Bar.   Looking around, he thought he saw Flickr and Aaron.

If they're still around he headed over to them to say hello.

Wulf stretched a bit, trying out his new Fursona aspect as an anthro wolf.  Before his only aspect had been a wild wolf.  But his time here had made him want more.  And so here he was!

Collared polo shirt, in dark green, khaki slacks and a nice belt. He ran his hand over his head and ears.

"Good to see you again.  What do you think? "

-Wulf


----------



## Dak Throqutak (Apr 26, 2018)

Skylar2505 said:


> "Huh?" the wolf looks around confused "Where am I? Oh heh, sorry 'bout that." His magic sword disappears "Sorry for almost cutting you, but I was almost killed by a small kid with a green, yellow stripped sweater. Also my name's Skylar" (actual furry name)



Dak's brow furrows. "Nasty, no good, striped-sweater kids. Anway," he says, brightening up, "sorry about almost harvesting your corpse. If it makes you feel any better, you would have made a great zombie at lord Khothzar's temple of dread darkness. He's always in the market for new soulless abominations."


----------



## FlickerTheWolf (Apr 26, 2018)

Wulf Canavar said:


> After a long break, Wulf stepped back into the Juice Bar.   Looking around, he thought he saw Flickr and Aaron.
> 
> If they're still around he headed over to them to say hello.
> 
> ...


Flicker grinned. "Good to see you too! Nice outfit"


----------



## Asassinator (Apr 26, 2018)

Wulf Canavar said:


> After a long break, Wulf stepped back into the Juice Bar.   Looking around, he thought he saw Flickr and Aaron.
> 
> If they're still around he headed over to them to say hello.
> 
> ...


Aaron was happy to see Wulf back, and rejoiced.

"Welcome back, Wulf! Got into fashion, eh?"


----------



## Wulf Canavar (Apr 26, 2018)

FlickerTheWolf said:


> (Me neither XD. Hang on, I'll drag Wulf into this)
> She leaned over the counter to see Wulf. "What about you, how did you end up here?"




Well, I tell you,  I was out hunting in the woods, all teeth and claws.  But I've been coming here,  and over to Don Volpe's big party for a while now.  And I decided I wanted more than just the woods.    

The hunting and the chasing will always be there.  But I feel more at  home here now with you all than I did.

So here's the new me.


----------



## Asassinator (Apr 26, 2018)

Wulf Canavar said:


> But I feel more at home here now with you all than I did.


Hearing this warmed Aaron's heart. He's always been the soft type.


----------



## FlickerTheWolf (Apr 26, 2018)

Wulf Canavar said:


> Well, I tell you,  I was out hunting in the woods, all teeth and claws.  But I've been coming here,  and over to Don Volpe's big party for a while now.  And I decided I wanted more than just the woods.
> 
> The hunting and the chasing will always be there.  But I feel more at  home here now with you all than I did.
> 
> So here's the new me.


"Now you're getting me all sentimental" She gave him a lopsided grin.


----------



## Wulf Canavar (Apr 26, 2018)

Asassinator said:


> Hearing this warmed Aaron's heart. He's always been the soft type.



Wulf clapped Aaron on the shoulder in a friendly way.



FlickerTheWolf said:


> "Now you're getting me all sentimental" She gave him a lopsided grin.




Then he reached over and touched Flickr's ear, gently.


"Tell me, about your ear?"


----------



## FlickerTheWolf (Apr 27, 2018)

Wulf Canavar said:


> Wulf clapped Aaron on the shoulder in a friendly way.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


She flinched slightly in surprise. "Oh, uh, it was an accident. I was in the wrong place at the wrong time." Her smile returned slightly. "According to my father, I was playing on an archery range. You can guess the rest"


----------



## Wulf Canavar (Apr 27, 2018)

FlickerTheWolf said:


> She flinched slightly in surprise. "Oh, uh, it was an accident. I was in the wrong place at the wrong time." Her smile returned slightly. "According to my father, I was playing on an archery range. You can guess the rest"





"Archey injury, huh? Sounds interesting.  Tell me about archery and your dad."


----------



## FlickerTheWolf (Apr 27, 2018)

Wulf Canavar said:


> "Archey injury, huh? Sounds interesting.  Tell me about archery and your dad."


"Well, he was the fisher for the village, but I was being trained to be the huntress. Maria, the old huntress, wanted me to spend time at the archery range so I would grow up around bows"  She reached over her shoulder but drew back her hand quickly, as if it was a habit she was trying to shake


----------



## Wulf Canavar (Apr 28, 2018)

FlickerTheWolf said:


> "Well, he was the fisher for the village, but I was being trained to be the huntress. Maria, the old huntress, wanted me to spend time at the archery range so I would grow up around bows"  She reached over her shoulder but drew back her hand quickly, as if it was a habit she was trying to shake




"So, caught your ear in the bowstring, eh? "  Wulf winced, involuntarily imagining it.

" What did your father the fisherman think of you spending your time on archery?"


-Wulf


----------



## Asassinator (Apr 30, 2018)

(Now I feel like a random dude listening on your conversations)


----------



## Dreva (Apr 30, 2018)

Terry had just been dropped off from the car by his boss in front of the bar entrance. It has been an exhausting day for the thirsty burly panda and his boss wouldn’t entertain the idea of having another round of drink and chitchat. “Disperse and stay in the dark” that was his boss’s last message toward him and all other agents. He had other thought in his mind though. _Screw this, I’m having my time off and get a nice cold drink. _

Claded in his beige coat, the agent entered the bar alone while the dark-tinted black mercedes screeched away. Soon after realizing it wasn’t as deserted as he first thought it would be, he nervously clenched his right fist on his pocket guarding his prized possession; a tiny flash disk containing all intels the rival cartels highly sought after, that he and fellow agents just won after hard fought battle on the downtown. 

He walked cautiously toward the bar, observing carefully the other bar patrons with his amber eyes in case he recognized some uninvited faces he had tried to flee from earlier that day. His left hand was scratching toward his coat pockets looking for his cigar and lighter, which also doubled as a beacon in case dangers loomed ahead. Cigar was what he needed to relieve the stress of his day. As soon as he reached his cigar box he changed his mind when he realized no one else was smoking. “Courtesy, boy!” his mother’s voice rang in his head. Slightly disappointed, at least he could breathe a relief as no one among the bar patrons were hostile agents that he recognized.

He took the seat on an empty stool in front of the waiting bartender and grabbed at the menu card. _Tonight I just want to forget about the hell I went through and get a bit high from some nice shots of sc... Wait a minute! _He soon realized there were none of the booze he was expecting to have and couldn't help but felt amazed by its contents. 

Uncharacteristic of him, this time he wouldn’t hide his annoyance to the public, “No alcoholic drinks?” he spoke in a volume that he perhaps subconsciously set to let his displeasure known to other patrons, “What a lousy bar. Alright then, avocado juice would do. Stir with ice and no sugar. And make it quick!”


----------



## Guifrog (May 2, 2018)

[Yay, casual RP! So how would I act in an utopian world like this? Lemme try]

A blue seemingly-poisonous frog enters. He looks at the people, but he's most focused on the other stuff around the bar. He specially loves the bright green lights above him and wants to play with those.

Happily, he points one of his magical fingers to one of the light sources and "ting!", a shining green dot appears right below it as if it was drawn in the air, making a crystalline piano sound. He does it again right to the side of the brand new shining dot, and there's another "ting!", as if it played another note.

As the frog draws a circle of new dots around one of the bar lights, it's like a melody line's being set, and somehow those shiny dots start flashing by themselves. From distance, the frog does the same with other ceiling lights, and then *CHORD!* all bright things go red; *CHORD!* they go blue; *CHORD!*, and now he uses all of his fingers as he jumps around decorating the bar with colorful patterns, turning it into something similar to a 90's discotheque!


----------



## Asassinator (May 3, 2018)

Guifrog said:


> [Yay, casual RP! So how would I act in an utopian world like this? Lemme try]
> 
> A blue seemingly-poisonous frog enters. He looks at the people, but he's most focused on the other stuff around the bar. He specially loves the bright green lights above him and wants to play with those.
> 
> ...


@FlickerTheWolf @Wulf Canavar 

Aaron soon drifted away from Flicker and Wulf’s conversation. He was now walking around the bar, drink in hand. Then  he heard a piano playing. _I didn’t see a piano when I came in, _he thought. Then the sound came again, and again, and again. He then looked up to see the ceiling filled with the colors of the rainbow! Aaron was dazzled by the scene, it looked so hypnotizing...


Then he heard some laughter. He turned to see a frog, hopping around cheerfully, pointing his fingers into the ceiling. He walked to the frog, and asked politely, “Hello sir, may I ask if you are the one who is making a this place a light show?”


----------



## Wulf Canavar (May 3, 2018)

Asassinator said:


> (Now I feel like a random dude listening on your conversations)




((Well, you're supposed to ask her questions too.....

But since she's not answering right now, now worries anyway.   <grin>))


----------



## Asassinator (May 3, 2018)

Wulf Canavar said:


> ((Well, you're supposed to ask her questions too.....
> 
> But since she's not answering right now, now worries anyway.   <grin>))


(Oh I was? I thought it would've been too rude XD)


----------



## Wulf Canavar (May 3, 2018)

FlickerTheWolf said:


> "Well, he was the fisher for the village, but I was being trained to be the huntress. Maria, the old huntress, wanted me to spend time at the archery range so I would grow up around bows"  She reached over her shoulder but drew back her hand quickly, as if it was a habit she was trying to shake




"So, caught your ear in the bowstring, eh? " Wulf winced, involuntarily imagining it.

" What did your father the fisherman think of you spending your time on archery?"


-Wulf


----------



## Wulf Canavar (May 3, 2018)

Asassinator said:


> (Oh I was? I thought it would've been too rude XD)




((No worries man.   It's cool that some other folks have shown up.   I may chat with them too.))


----------



## Wulf Canavar (May 3, 2018)

Dreva said:


> Terry had just been dropped off from the car by his boss in front of the bar entrance. It has been an exhausting day for the thirsty burly panda and his boss wouldn’t entertain the idea of having another round of drink and chitchat. “Disperse and stay in the dark” that was his boss’s last message toward him and all other agents. He had other thought in his mind though. _Screw this, I’m having my time off and get a nice cold drink. _
> 
> Claded in his beige coat, the agent entered the bar alone while the dark-tinted black mercedes screeched away. Soon after realizing it wasn’t as deserted as he first thought it would be, he nervously clenched his right fist on his pocket guarding his prized possession; a tiny flash disk containing all intels the rival cartels highly sought after, that he and fellow agents just won after hard fought battle on the downtown.
> 
> ...




Wulf had recently been working for the Procione family, against the Volpe family, and although he didn't consider himself an agent, he did tend to keep an eye out for them.   So when the panda in the beige coat came in, Wulf noticed that he was on edge.  Not knowing his background, Wulf simply made eye contact, and then gave the newcomer a respectful nod.






Guifrog said:


> [Yay, casual RP! So how would I act in an utopian world like this? Lemme try]
> 
> A blue seemingly-poisonous frog enters. He looks at the people, but he's most focused on the other stuff around the bar. He specially loves the bright green lights above him and wants to play with those.
> 
> ...




Wulf noticed the lights and music, started tapping to the beat.


----------



## Ravofox (May 3, 2018)

Wulf Canavar said:


> Wulf had recently been working for the Procione family, against the Volpe family, and although he didn't consider himself an agent, he did tend to keep an eye out for them.   So when the panda in the beige coat came in, Wulf noticed that he was on edge.  Not knowing his background, Wulf simply made eye contact, and then gave the newcomer a respectful nod.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



A fox wearing a dark hoddie enters, and immediately looks a bit overwhelmed by all the noise and flashing lights, and stands in the doorway, wondering if he should stay.


----------



## Dreva (May 3, 2018)

Wulf Canavar said:


> Wulf had recently been working for the Procione family, against the Volpe family, and although he didn't consider himself an agent, he did tend to keep an eye out for them.   So when the panda in the beige coat came in, Wulf noticed that he was on edge.  Not knowing his background, Wulf simply made eye contact, and then gave the newcomer a respectful nod.
> 
> 
> Wulf noticed the lights and music, started tapping to the beat.




Terry felt he was in a hair-raising situation after blurting out some rude words he knew it shouldn't have flown out of his lips. Soon enough, he felt some strange tingling to his instincts, or he preferred to call it his third eye. Stranger's eyes were staring at him, studying him from afar and when Terry turned his sight into the grey wolf, the stranger gave him a respectful nod although he couldn't be so certain if it was a genuine one or perhaps something sinister. 

He dragged his ass down from the tiny bar stool and approached the grey wolf while his hands were busy searching his pockets. As he closed on his target, he pulled out a small silver box and opened it in front of the polo-wearing wolf. 

"Smoke?" Terry asked while offering one of his cigars. "I'm looking at a bored mind in front of me. I wonder if you want to join me belching this increasingly crowded bar with some toxic air while killing the time?"


----------



## Ravofox (May 3, 2018)

Dreva said:


> Terry felt he was in a hair-raising situation after blurting out some rude words he knew it shouldn't have flown out of his lips. Soon enough, he felt some strange tingling to his instincts, or he preferred to call it his third eye. Stranger's eyes were staring at him, studying him from afar and when Terry turned his sight into the grey wolf, the stranger gave him a respectful nod although he couldn't be so certain if it was a genuine one or perhaps something sinister.
> 
> He dragged his ass down from the tiny bar stool and approached the grey wolf while his hands were busy searching his pockets. As he closed on his target, he pulled out a small silver box and opened it in front of the polo-wearing wolf.
> 
> "Smoke?" Terry asked while offering one of his cigars. "I'm looking at a bored mind in front of me. I wonder if you want to join me belching this increasingly crowded bar with some toxic air while killing the time?"




After studying the scene for a few moments, Ravo was glad to see that he wasn't the only one new to this place, noticing others not quite at ease. Seeing the raven vacate his seat, the fox quietly approached it, thankful to be able to rest for a while; he hoped the raven wouldn't mind.


----------



## Guifrog (May 3, 2018)

> He turned to see a frog, hopping around cheerfully, pointing his fingers into the ceiling. He walked to the frog, and asked politely, “Hello sir, may I ask if you are the one who is making a this place a light show?”



As the amphibian dances to his brand-new musical painting, he promptly responds with a grin: "Yep! Wanna dance?"

He wasn't much of the talkative type, but it was always a great pleasure to have someone joining his pace. Before he even got an answer from the hooded canine figure, though, he bended his head and looked at his drink: "Oh? How did you get that?"

He wouldn't even notice the bartender and forgot about the huge JUICE BAR sign outside. As he came in, he got too distracted with his own obsession with colored lights.


----------



## Ravofox (May 3, 2018)

Guifrog said:


> As the amphibian dances to his brand-new musical painting, he promptly responds with a grin: "Yep! Wanna dance?"
> 
> He wasn't much of the talkative type, but it was always a great pleasure to have someone joining his pace. Before he even got an answer from the hooded canine figure, though, he bended his head and looked at his drink: "Oh? How did you get that?"
> 
> He wouldn't even notice the bartender and forgot about the huge JUICE BAR sign outside. As he came in, he got too distracted with his own obsession with colored lights.




Looking around, the fox noted another canid wearing a similar hood, talking to a rather energetic frog. 'Might as well chat to somebody' he thought.
Ravo got up from the chair and approached the pair, soon realising that the frog was responsible for all the music and lights. He gave both a warm smile. "Hey there! This is a pretty neat place, isn't it?"


----------



## Asassinator (May 3, 2018)

Guifrog said:


> As the amphibian dances to his brand-new musical painting, he promptly responds with a grin: "Yep! Wanna dance?"
> 
> He wasn't much of the talkative type, but it was always a great pleasure to have someone joining his pace. Before he even got an answer from the hooded canine figure, though, he bended his head and looked at his drink: "Oh? How did you get that?"
> 
> He wouldn't even notice the bartender and forgot about the huge JUICE BAR sign outside. As he came in, he got too distracted with his own obsession with colored lights.


Aaron was very happy to see a friendly guy, and politely declined. He wasn’t much of a dancer, and didn’t want to embarrass himself on the dance floor.

“No thank you. I’m really bad.” He then gestured to the bar, “So, want to have a drink?”


----------



## Asassinator (May 3, 2018)

Ravofox said:


> Looking around, the fox noted another canid wearing a similar hood, talking to a rather energetic frog. 'Might as well chat to somebody' he thought.
> Ravo got up from the chair and approached the pair, soon realising that the frog was responsible for all the music and lights. He gave both a warm smile. "Hey there! This is a pretty neat place, isn't it?"


(Oi, he’s my frog)


----------



## Ravofox (May 3, 2018)

Asassinator said:


> (Oi, he’s my frog)



(I'm not stealing him)


----------



## Asassinator (May 3, 2018)

Ravofox said:


> (I'm not stealing him)


(Now he’s probably too confused with who to choose)


----------



## Dreva (May 3, 2018)

Ravofox said:


> After studying the scene for a few moments, Ravo was glad to see that he wasn't the only one new to this place, noticing others not quite at ease. Seeing the raven vacate his seat, the fox quietly approached it, thankful to be able to rest for a while; he hoped the raven wouldn't mind.



Terry looked back to see his seat has been occupied by some shy hooded fox. He felt surprised rather than upset and called on the fox. 

"Heyo, what are you hiding from with that hood? The light or the noise?" Terry tapped on the fox's shoulder. "Or would you rather play some game?"


----------



## Ravofox (May 3, 2018)

Dreva said:


> Terry looked back to see his seat has been occupied by some shy hooded fox. He felt surprised rather than upset and called on the fox.
> 
> "Heyo, what are you hiding from with that hood? The light or the noise?" Terry tapped on the fox's shoulder. "Or would you rather play some game?"



Ravo turned around, startled slightly, but quickly relaxes. "Oh hey! Nah, it keeps my head warm. Oh, a game?"


----------



## Dreva (May 3, 2018)

Ravofox said:


> Ravo turned around, startled slightly, but quickly relaxes. "Oh hey! Nah, it keeps my head warm. Oh, a game?"



"You know, so we can kill some time before we kill some people out of boredom." he chuckled, "Perhaps we can know better of each other and everyone else in the room too. If you can win the game, I'd tell you several unimportant facts of our world."


----------



## Guifrog (May 3, 2018)

Asassinator said:


> Aaron was very happy to see a friendly guy, and politely declined. He wasn’t much of a dancer, and didn’t want to embarrass himself on the dance floor.
> 
> “No thank you. I’m really bad.” He then gestured to the bar, “So, want to have a drink?"



Right after he finished that sentence, a similar looking canid approched.



Ravofox said:


> Looking around, the fox noted another canid wearing a similar hood, talking to a rather energetic frog. 'Might as well chat to somebody' he thought.
> Ravo got up from the chair and approached the pair, soon realising that the frog was responsible for all the music and lights. He gave both a warm smile. "Hey there! This is a pretty neat place, isn't it?"



As the frog was indeed thirsty, he just replied to both: "hmmm just a sec".

He stared at the gigantic stock of liquid stuff and found something that looked like a bottle of juice made of ants, given its dark color, and stretched his tongue out to grab it from distance, without the need to go away.

He opened it and drank it a bit, in front of the others. "Hey, that's blueberry! Not bad either way", he said. Judging only by their clothes, he asked: "Are you related?"

((Is the fox sitting or standing, by the way? lol))


----------



## Asassinator (May 3, 2018)

Guifrog said:


> Right after he finished that sentence, a similar looking canid approched.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looking at the fox, who he just realized is his friend, Rava, he states cooly, “We get that a lot.” The frog then started to drink the juice by stretching his super long toungue! _This guy just gets better and better, _Aaron thought to himself. “Why don’t the three of us sit down and have a chat.”


----------



## Wulf Canavar (May 3, 2018)

Ravofox said:


> A fox wearing a dark hoddie enters, and immediately looks a bit overwhelmed by all the noise and flashing lights, and stands in the doorway, wondering if he should stay.



((OOC - Welcome!)


----------



## Wulf Canavar (May 3, 2018)

Dreva said:


> Terry felt he was in a hair-raising situation after blurting out some rude words he knew it shouldn't have flown out of his lips. Soon enough, he felt some strange tingling to his instincts, or he preferred to call it his third eye. Stranger's eyes were staring at him, studying him from afar and when Terry turned his sight into the grey wolf, the stranger gave him a respectful nod although he couldn't be so certain if it was a genuine one or perhaps something sinister.
> 
> He dragged his ass down from the tiny bar stool and approached the grey wolf while his hands were busy searching his pockets. As he closed on his target, he pulled out a small silver box and opened it in front of the polo-wearing wolf.
> 
> "Smoke?" Terry asked while offering one of his cigars. "I'm looking at a bored mind in front of me. I wonder if you want to join me belching this increasingly crowded bar with some toxic air while killing the time?"




Wulf noticed Terry's suspicious look, and gave a calming smile.   His head nod really was genuine.

When the panda offered a smoke, Wulf held up a hand.   

"None for me thanks, I don't smoke myself.   I've been around a lot of smokers though, and so it doesn't bother me.  Wulf leaned forward to the center of the table. "   He pulled over one of those tablets you see in some restaurants now days.  You know the ones?  You can order your food, maybe play some games while you wait, stuff like that?  Well this one had some extra settings on it.

Wulf tapped a few times on the tablet.   He turned on:

#5: Smoke isolation system - Your table now can smoke freely and no other tables will be affected 
#8: Unaturally Friendly Smoke Effects System - The smoke at your table has all the good effects a smoker likes and none of the bad effects
#9: Cancer Setting - Off

Wulf showed the tablet to Terry.    

"Check it out, man," he said.   "Smoke away."    He grinned at the newcomer.   "It's all good man."


----------



## Wulf Canavar (May 3, 2018)

Guifrog said:


> Right after he finished that sentence, a similar looking canid approched.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




((OOC - Heh, juice made of ants!  Nice!)



Asassinator said:


> Looking at the fox, who he just realized is his friend, Rava, he states cooly, “We get that a lot.” The frog then started to drink the juice by stretching his super long toungue! _This guy just gets better and better, _Aaron thought to himself. “Why don’t the three of us sit down and have a chat.”




Wulf noticed Aaron chatting up the frog and the fox.   He didn't say anything, just smiled a bit.  "Good 'on ya" he thought to himself.


----------



## Guifrog (May 3, 2018)

Asassinator said:


> Looking at the fox, who he just realized is his friend, Rava, he states cooly, “We get that a lot.” The frog then started to drink the juice by stretching his super long toungue! _This guy just gets better and better, _Aaron thought to himself. “Why don’t the three of us sit down and have a chat.”



"Awight", says the frog, drinking at the same time. He casually takes a sit and examines everyone's faces as he tastes his juice. It's generally very hard for him to tell what people think or feel from their expressions, so he briefly pulls his tongue back and takes a guess:

"My bad, I should have asked. Wanna have some of my juice?" - he said, with a bottle he didn't even order from the bartender.


----------



## Skylar2505 (May 3, 2018)

Dak Throqutak said:


> Dak's brow furrows. "Nasty, no good, striped-sweater kids. Anway," he says, brightening up, "sorry about almost harvesting your corpse. If it makes you feel any better, you would have made a great zombie at lord Khothzar's temple of dread darkness. He's always in the market for new soulless abominations."


"WHAT THE FUCK? YOU WERE TRYING TO HARVEST ME???"


----------



## FlickerTheWolf (May 3, 2018)

Wulf Canavar said:


> "So, caught your ear in the bowstring, eh? " Wulf winced, involuntarily imagining it.
> 
> " What did your father the fisherman think of you spending your time on archery?"
> 
> ...


"Yeah." She touched the nick in her ear again.  "He thought it was a good idea. He expected me to stay, and become huntress. It was tradition"


----------



## Asassinator (May 3, 2018)

Guifrog said:


> "Awight", says the frog, drinking at the same time. He casually takes a sit and examines everyone's faces as he tastes his juice. It's generally very hard for him to tell what people think or feel from their expressions, so he briefly pulls his tongue back and takes a guess:
> 
> "My bad, I should have asked. Wanna have some of my juice?" - he said, with a bottle he didn't even order from the bartender.


@Ravofox 
The frog then offered the two of them a drink. Aaron,
although already having a drink with Wulf, accepted his kind offer. Aaron asked for a cup so the frog can pour the juice into it. After he took a sip, he realized why this frog drank it so much. It was so delicious! He didn’t want to look greedy, so he only took one glass, but he’ll remeber the taste for the rest of his life.

“By the way, we forgot to mention our names! Mine is Aaron, and he,” Aaron gestured to the fox, “Is Ravo. What’s yours?”


----------



## Ravofox (May 3, 2018)

Guifrog said:


> "Awight", says the frog, drinking at the same time. He casually takes a sit and examines everyone's faces as he tastes his juice. It's generally very hard for him to tell what people think or feel from their expressions, so he briefly pulls his tongue back and takes a guess:
> 
> "My bad, I should have asked. Wanna have some of my juice?" - he said, with a bottle he didn't even order from the bartender.




Ravo pulled his hood a little further down, a little overwhelmed by all the attention from so many angles. Still, he smiled at the frog.

"No worries. Oh sure. What do they serve here? By the way, that's quite a talent you've got there, musical paintings, wow!"



Asassinator said:


> @Ravofox
> The frog then offered the two of them a drink. Aaron,
> although already having a drink with Wulf, accepted his kind offer. Aaron asked for a cup so the frog can pour the juice into it. After he took a sip, he realized why this frog drank it so much. It was so delicious! He didn’t want to look greedy, so he only took one glass, but he’ll remeber the taste for the rest of his life.
> 
> “By the way, we forgot to mention our names! Mine is Aaron, and he,” Aaron gestured to the fox, “Is Ravo. What’s yours?”



He turned to Aaron, a little embarrassed how he didn't recognise him earlier, and noticed how much he was enjoying his drink. "Ooh, can I have a sip?"


----------



## Asassinator (May 3, 2018)

Ravofox said:


> Ravo pulled his hood a little further down, a little overwhelmed by all the attention from so many angles. Still, he smiled at the frog.
> 
> "No worries. Oh sure. What do they serve here? By the way, that's quite a talent you've got there, musical paintings, wow!"
> 
> ...


Aaron turned to Ravo, looking eager to drink the juice, "Sure thing." He then turned to the bartender again, "One more empty cup, pls" The bartender obliged, handing him another cup for Aaron to pour the juice in. He hands the juice to Ravo. "Enjoy!"


----------



## AoraTheWolf (May 3, 2018)

Aora walked into the Juice Bar. "Hiya, I'm Aora" He said with a smile


----------



## AoraTheWolf (May 3, 2018)

Aora looked around confused. "Hellow?"


----------



## Wulf Canavar (May 3, 2018)

AoraTheWolf said:


> Aora looked around confused. "Hellow?"



Wolf waved to @AoraTheWolf as the newcomer came in.



FlickerTheWolf said:


> "Yeah." She touched the nick in her ear again.  "He thought it was a good idea. He expected me to stay, and become huntress. It was tradition"




"It's cool to have all those good memories of family.   I'm still pretty fuzzy on my background.  "  he jokingly tapped himself on the side of the head.  

"Got some gears loose up here, I think.  Still working to get them sorted out."

" So you're a pretty good shot with a bow then?  , what kind do you prefer?  Yew?  Recurve?  Modern compound hunting bow?


----------



## AoraTheWolf (May 3, 2018)

"Oh, Good Day, Mr.Canavar!"


----------



## Guifrog (May 3, 2018)

> “By the way, we forgot to mention our names! Mine is Aaron, and he,” Aaron gestured to the fox, “Is Ravo. What’s yours?”



"I'm Guifrog. These are my pencils" - he shows his webbed hands with round finger tips, wiggles them and they start to shine in different colors and sound like different types of instruments according to his will.



> Ravo pulled his hood a little further down, a little overwhelmed by all the attention from so many angles. Still, he smiled at the frog.
> 
> "No worries. Oh sure. What do they serve here? By the way, that's quite a talent you've got there, musical paintings, wow!"



As Ravonfox compliments Guifrog's abilities, he gives an embarrassed giggle and it makes him really excited to show more. "Okay, now check this out" - he puts one of his fingers into Ravon's juice. "Don't worry, my skin ain't no poison. It will taste the same... kinda". Indeed, the dark blueberry juice seemed to be slowly mixed with some glowing kind of paint, and it seemed to make an air type of sound. "That makes a flute. Now drink it and try to talk!"

He couldn't wait for it.


----------



## Wulf Canavar (May 3, 2018)

AoraTheWolf said:


> "Oh, Good Day, Mr.Canavar!"



Wulf grinned.


----------



## Asassinator (May 3, 2018)

Guifrog said:


> As Ravonfox compliments Guifrog's abilities, he gives an embarrassed giggle and it makes him really excited to show more. "Okay, now check this out" - he puts one of his fingers into Ravon's juice. "Don't worry, my skin ain't no poison. It will taste the same... kinda". Indeed, the dark blueberry juice seemed to be slowly mixed with some glowing kind of paint, and it seemed to make an air type of sound. "That makes a flute. Now drink it and try to talk!"
> 
> He couldn't wait for it.


Aaron was also very excited to see what will happen.

(@Ravofox , if it makes a loud noise, try to tag everybody on here, so people will come to see too.)


----------



## Ravofox (May 4, 2018)

Guifrog said:


> "I'm Guifrog. These are my pencils" - he shows his webbed hands with round finger tips, wiggles them and they start to shine in different colors and sound like different types of instruments according to his will.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Asassinator said:


> Aaron was also very excited to see what will happen.
> 
> (@Ravofox , if it makes a loud noise, try to tag everybody on here, so people will come to use too.)



The fox stared at the now neon drink, his eyes wide. "Gee, thanks! You're awesome! Ok, well, here goes..." He gives his companions a thumbs up, before taking a sip.

Ravo slams the cup down, opens his mouth, and out comes a very woodwindy sound : "WOOOO, WOO WOO WOOOO, WOOOOO!!"


----------



## Asassinator (May 4, 2018)

@Wulf Canavar @AoraTheWolf @Guifrog @Ravofox @FlickerTheWolf @Dreva


The musical notes coming out of Ravo’s mouth were surprisingly pleasant ones. But it was the look on his face that made Aaron laugh so hard that he fell of his stool. This caused quite a commotion.


----------



## modfox (May 4, 2018)

Hello a new fox has arrived


----------



## Asassinator (May 4, 2018)

modfox said:


> Hello a new fox has arrived


(I’d be happy to talk to you, but I’m busy making a commotion here)


----------



## Guifrog (May 4, 2018)

"YAAAAAY!" - Guifrog exclaimed while clapping hands to Ravo and his beautiful flute-singing, though he couldn't help but burst into laughter as he saw Aaron kapowing on the floor. "Wha-what happ-LOL!" A few secs pass by, and he tries to ask: "Y-you okay?--" But he couldn't control it.

As the whole scene catches people's attention, after about a minute, Guifrog takes a deep breath and leans towards Ravon, trying to overcome the noise: "Hey! The effect will go away once you need to take a pee. You will be awed to watch it as you do it, by the way!"


----------



## Wulf Canavar (May 4, 2018)

modfox said:


> Hello a new fox has arrived




((Welcome!))

Wulf waved at the newcomer.


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (May 4, 2018)

A human enters the juice bar, bags and dark circles under his eyes.

He walks up to the bar and takes a look at the menu, waiting politely for someone to take his order.

"Hmm... I think I'll do grape juice. I wonder if they serve bread here? Wow, I'm weird..."


----------



## Ravofox (May 4, 2018)

Guifrog said:


> "YAAAAAY!" - Guifrog exclaimed while clapping hands to Ravo and his beautiful flute-singing, though he couldn't help but burst into laughter as he saw Aaron kapowing on the floor. "Wha-what happ-LOL!" A few secs pass by, and he tries to ask: "Y-you okay?--" But he couldn't control it.
> 
> As the whole scene catches people's attention, after about a minute, Guifrog takes a deep breath and leans towards Ravon, trying to overcome the noise: "Hey! The effect will go away once you need to take a pee. You will be awed to watch it as you do it, by the way!"



Even with his red fur coat it was very obvious Ravo was blushing deeply, though he did enjoy the experience. He laughed along with Aaron, but of course it came out as a long winded, high pitched piping, forcing him to put a paw to his mouth. Soon, Guifrog leaned over and assured him that it was temporary, and that you could get rid of it by going to the toilet. Ravo was about to thank him, but stopped himself, and instead just gave the frog a pat on the back, and got up to go to the toilet, smiling at a few patrons along the way congratulating his 'performance.'


----------



## Asassinator (May 4, 2018)

Ravofox said:


> Even with his red fur coat it was very obvious Ravo was blushing deeply, though he did enjoy the experience. He laughed along with Aaron, but of course it came out as a long winded, high pitched piping, forcing him to put a paw to his mouth. Soon, Guifrog leaned over and assured him that it was temporary, and that you could get rid of it by going to the toilet. Ravo was about to thank him, but stopped himself, and instead just gave the frog a pat on the back, and got up to go to the toilet, smiling at a few patrons along the way congratulating his 'performance.'


Aaron got back up on his feet, and set the stool up again so he could actually sit on it. 

He then spoke to Ravo, “Are you ok, buddy? Nod once for ‘I’m fine’ and nod thrice for ‘Ah! I can’t speak properly anymore!’ “


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (May 4, 2018)

The human, while waiting for someone to notice his presence, watches the scene with some level of groggy interest.


----------



## Guifrog (May 4, 2018)

DragonMaster21 said:


> He walks up to the bar and takes a look at the menu, waiting politely for someone to take his order.


((I read somewhere that we can play the bartender too, is that true? Either way, I'll try to help you getting in))

After watching Ravo's wonderful singing and Aaron's deliciously fun laughing performance, Guifrog notices the door opening again, revealing a human creature.

"Sir, you want some jazz brass-sounding juice?" - he happily yelled. The frog had a penchant for repeating something if he had too much fun with it, which could either amuse or annoy some.

But then he noticed a dot. A small, yet big enough to see from his distance, black walking dot. It was an ant. And now it was on the human's forehead. And he couldn't help it.

"Excuse me." *SLURP!* he grabbed it with his long tongue. Not much, but it tasted exquisite as an appetizer.


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (May 4, 2018)

Guifrog said:


> ((I read somewhere that we can play the bartender too, is that true? Either way, I'll try to help you getting in))
> 
> After watching Ravo's wonderful singing and Aaron's deliciously fun laughing performance, Guifrog notices the door opening again, revealing a human creature.
> 
> ...


The humans eyes go wide with shock. He wipes his head with his sleeve twice, a disoriented look on his face.

"Um... er... hello?" he says, confusion in his voice.


----------



## Guifrog (May 4, 2018)

((Oops.. I hope my attempt at bringing you in didn't make the opposite effect. ))

"I'm sorry, sir. " - said Guifrog with a timid giggle. "Ants are my weakness. Wanna join? This place is fun!"


----------



## Wulf Canavar (May 5, 2018)

DragonMaster21 said:


> A human enters the juice bar, bags and dark circles under his eyes.
> 
> He walks up to the bar and takes a look at the menu, waiting politely for someone to take his order.
> 
> "Hmm... I think I'll do grape juice. I wonder if they serve bread here? Wow, I'm weird..."



Wulf waved at the newcomer.


----------



## FlickerTheWolf (May 5, 2018)

Wulf Canavar said:


> Wolf waved to @AoraTheWolf as the newcomer came in.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


"I grew up using a longbow, so that's what I'm best with. But yes, I'm a good shot." She rested her head on her forearms with a slight smile


----------



## Wulf Canavar (May 5, 2018)

FlickerTheWolf said:


> "I grew up using a longbow, so that's what I'm best with. But yes, I'm a good shot." She rested her head on her forearms with a slight smile




Wulf liked her smile, and grinned back.

"Well, that's cool, " Wulf replied.  I don't know much about them.  My hunting has always been done in my four-legged aspect, chasing them down.   Mind teaching me to shoot?

Also,  maybe we could hunt together, you with the bow, me with teeth and claws.  I could flush them out for you, and track the blood trails for you.

What do you think?"


----------



## FlickerTheWolf (May 6, 2018)

Wulf Canavar said:


> Wulf liked her smile, and grinned back.
> 
> "Well, that's cool, " Wulf replied.  I don't know much about them.  My hunting has always been done in my four-legged aspect, chasing them down.   Mind teaching me to shoot?
> 
> ...


"Deal" Her smile grew.  "I know a place that's good for hunting with an animal companion, no offense"


----------



## Wulf Canavar (May 7, 2018)

FlickerTheWolf said:


> "Deal" Her smile grew.  "I know a place that's good for hunting with an animal companion, no offense"




Wulf winked at her calling him an 'animal companion'  He only chuckled at the irony, and obviously he didn't take offense.   If anything he thought it was funny.

He returned her smile.  

"So what's this place you're thinking of?"  He looked around at the juice bar.    "Want to get out of here?''  he asked her.   He stood up, and if she's interested, he'll hold out his hand to her and lead her outside.


----------



## FlickerTheWolf (May 7, 2018)

Wulf Canavar said:


> Wulf winked at her calling him an 'animal companion'  He only chuckled at the irony, and obviously he didn't take offense.   If anything he thought it was funny.
> 
> He returned her smile.
> 
> "So what's this place you're thinking of?"  He looked around at the juice bar.    "Want to get out of here?''  he asked her.   He stood up, and if she's interested, he'll hold out his hand to her and lead her outside.


She stood, and after a moment of hesitation, accepted his hand.  "It's a forest that allows bow hunting, with a small admission fee." She smiled shyly.


----------



## Steelite (May 8, 2018)

A strange chimera-ish creature walks in the bar and takes a look around, then picks a seat next to the human ( @DragonMaster21 ) and subtly glances at him.
His snake tail rests its head on the table as well, its eyes gazing at all the drinks with a rather thirsty and wanting look. However he doesn't notice it and talks to the human instead.

- Been lookin' for you everywhere, man. For a human among us animal people, you're pretty dang hard to find.

He takes out a small note and gives it to him.

- A zoologist asked me to give this to you.



Spoiler: Letter from a friend



Lucian,
You still have the map of *the city of Berna* to finish. Not everyone is patient for the waiting.
I for one desire to see you finally get down to it at your earliest convenience.
Sincerely,
A Friend

PS : Victor told me to take his daughter to you, saying you wanna pet the pup. Where the heck are you, anyway !?



The creature looks at the human with the expression of someone about to give the human some real sass for good measure.


----------



## Izar (May 10, 2018)

Izar rushed through the back entrance of the bar.

"Phew, I made it just in time for my shift." Izar thought.
(The large confident lion was not known for his punctuality in clocking in on time. Thanks to his charm, the boss decided to keep him around.)

Izar strapped on his bar apron, quickly combed through his hair with his paws, and checked to make sure that his lion breathe was not particularly offensive today.

"Okay! Show time!"

Izar walked behind the bar, looking for his first patron of the day.


----------



## Asassinator (May 10, 2018)

Aaron was having a little chat with @Guifrog and kinda taught @Ravofox sign language because he couldn't speak (thanks to what he drank), until he heard the door behind the bar open loudly, and a familiar voice exclaiming he was ready for his shift. He turned back at the counter to see his lion friend, Izar. 

"Hey Izar! I didn't know you worked here."


----------



## Izar (May 10, 2018)

Izar heard a friendly voice. Izar turned to see that it was his friend Aaron

Izar walked closest to wear his pal was sitting

"Hey Aaron!" Izar said enthusiastically

"Yeah! This is my new part time gig! How are things going with you today?!" Izar said warmly.


----------



## Guifrog (May 10, 2018)

Guifrog was having a blast as Aaron tried to talk with Ravo the Flute Singer, when a lion with glowing facial features showed up. Those immediately caught his attention, just like any other glowing thing would.

"Wooah, I like those!" He said in awe as Izar came nearby. "What are they made of?"


----------



## josephtirado21 (May 10, 2018)

*walks in and gets a drink alone*


----------



## Izar (May 10, 2018)

Guifrog said:


> Guifrog was having a blast as Aaron tried to talk with Ravo the Flute Singer, when a lion with glowing facial features showed up. Those immediately caught his attention, just like any other glowing thing would.
> 
> "Wooah, I like those!" He said in awe as Izar came nearby. "What are they made of?"



"Ah hello @Guifrog !" Izar said heartily   "They are made out of a rare venom from the deadliest snake in the deepest cave on the farthest island in the Atlantic Ocean. Of course, that is until the island was swallowed up, never to be seen again."



josephtirado21 said:


> *walks in and gets a drink alone*



Izar turned to the fox that just sat down behind the bar (@josephtirado21 )

"Ah hello friend, can I get you a drink!?" Izar  warmly stated to the  fox


----------



## josephtirado21 (May 10, 2018)

"oh hello,that would be great"@Izar


----------



## Asassinator (May 10, 2018)

Izar said:


> "They are made out of a rare venom from the deadliest snake in the deepest cave on the farthest island in the Atlantic Ocean. Of course, that is until the island was swallowed up, never to be seen again."


“That sounds amazing! So how many other places have you gone to explore?”


----------



## Izar (May 10, 2018)

josephtirado21 said:


> "oh hello,that would be great"@Izar



Izar reached behind the bar counter and got some vintage sparkling grape juice.

"Here you go friend! my name is Izar, haven't seen you around here before." Izar warmly said to the fox, as he handed him his drink



Asassinator said:


> “That sounds amazing! So how many other places have you gone to explore?”



Izar turned to his faithful buddy Aaron

"Well, I'm glad you asked.." Izar said while taking a big breathe of air for a long winded response

"I've been to the tallest peaks of mt.Furvor, Swam to the bottom of the deepest oceans, I've fought 20 foot alligators in the most remote swamps in the world, I've  been to the farthest reaches of the fur arctic and wrestled with polar bears (not @Dreva ), I've climbed the tallest trees in the forests of furvona, and that was just last week!"  Izar proudly explained.


----------



## josephtirado21 (May 10, 2018)

"hey thanks" *drinks a sip* "im joe nice to meet you and wow you seem brave to be doing that stuff,i geuss you like out doors @Izar  im not really into travling"


----------



## Asassinator (May 10, 2018)

Izar said:


> Izar turned to his faithful buddy Aaron
> 
> "Well, I'm glad you asked.." Izar said while taking a big breathe of air for a long winded response
> 
> "I've been to the tallest peaks of mt.Furvor, Swam to the bottom of the deepest oceans, I've fought 20 foot alligators in the most remote swamps in the world, I've been to the farthest reaches of the fur arctic and wrestled with polar bears (not @Dreva ), I've climbed the tallest trees in the forests of furvona, and that was just last week!" Izar proudly explained.


“Oh wow!” Aaron said, impressed, “Your job is a lot more interesting than mine! So why is such an amazing adventurer like you working here?”


----------



## Izar (May 10, 2018)

josephtirado21 said:


> "hey thanks" *drinks a sip* "im joe nice to meet you and wow you seem brave to be doing that stuff,i geuss you like out doors @Izar  im not really into travling"


 
"Nice to meet you Joe! I love the outdoors. Are you from around these parts?"  Izar enthusiastically said to Joe



Asassinator said:


> “Oh wow!” Aaron said, impressed, “Your job is a lot more interesting than mine! So why is such an amazing adventurer like you working here?”



"Well, uh... I... sort of racked up a lot of credit card debt paying for my conquests." Izar said, shamefully


----------



## josephtirado21 (May 10, 2018)

"oh i see,have you managed your credit @Izar ?" joe says curiously *takes another sip*


----------



## Asassinator (May 10, 2018)

Izar said:


> "Well, uh... I... sort of racked up a lot of credit card debt paying for my conquests." Izar said, shamefully


Aaron saw the embarrassment on Izar’s face. He comforted the lion. “It’s okay, Izar. At least you can have fun here while paying your debt!”


----------



## Izar (May 11, 2018)

josephtirado21 said:


> "oh i see,have you managed your credit @Izar ?" joe says curiously *takes another sip*



"If by managed, you mean  get many credit cards to pay for even more debt, then yes. Unfortunately these activities have caused debt collectors to send bounty hunters after me.. I'm forced to hide in the bushes outside my apartment, which is why I'm usually late for work." Izar replied to Joe. Hoping he didn't say too much.



Asassinator said:


> Aaron saw the embarrassment on Izar’s face. He comforted the lion. “It’s okay, Izar. At least you can have fun here while paying your debt!”



"Yes! And if that doesn't work out I can always be a lion in a traveling circus." Izar said grimly.


----------



## josephtirado21 (May 11, 2018)

"huh" joe said with a grin "the circus is pretty crazy @Izar *finishes drink*


----------



## Guifrog (May 11, 2018)

Guifrog barely gets every nuance of Izar's extraordinarily diverse activities due to his slow pace, but gets shocked nevertheless. "I can't even throw a punch at a lizard" - he thought to himself.

But after his last drops of blueberry juice, he finally said: "I've already been to the other side of my jungle! It had some human creatures cutting trees, and they had reaaaally scary machines!" He gives that innocent, but proud smiling face, at the legendary adventurous lion.


----------



## Izar (May 11, 2018)

Guifrog said:


> Guifrog barely gets every nuance of Izar's extraordinarily diverse activities due to his slow pace, but gets shocked nevertheless. "I can't even throw a punch at a lizard" - he thought to himself.
> 
> But after his last drops of blueberry juice, he finally said: "I've already been to the other side of my jungle! It had some human creatures cutting trees, and they had reaaaally scary machines!" He gives that innocent, but proud smiling face, at the legendary adventurous lion.




Izar turned to @Guifrog

"What Jungle do you come from?" Izar warmly asked Guifrog

"Those monsters! Did you try to poison any of those smoothie heathens, for destroying your home?"


----------



## Guifrog (May 11, 2018)

"I come from the far north region of Amazon Rainforest" - he responds while playing with his now empty bottle by spinning it like a spinning top. "There are hundreds of poison frogs where I come from, but my poison is different from the others'. It's like an ink that glows and makes melodic sounds when I paint in the air with it..." - the bottle escapes from the table while spinning and breaks on the floor. He continued like nothing has happened -"...so I can make music. And it's unharmful. I mean..." - he giggles and looks at a now silent @Ravofox , who drank his juice mixed with a bit of Guifrog's magical ink before talking like a shakuhachi.


----------



## nikolai_resnov (May 12, 2018)

-Nikolai enters the juice bar looking around at all the various patrons, nodding slightly to himself feeling relieved to see a social area he walks to a table that was seemingly out of the way before sitting at it, watching the room he looks at his phone momentarily- "hmm three hours till my train arrives" -he says quietly to himself before removing his trench coat and ushanka, now sitting in a dress shirt, black cargo pants, a and a pair of steel toe combat boots as his ears move slightly listening to the voices that filled the room-


----------



## Izar (May 12, 2018)

nikolai_resnov said:


> -Nikolai enters the juice bar looking around at all the various patrons, nodding slightly to himself feeling relieved to see a social area he walks to a table that was seemingly out of the way before sitting at it, watching the room he looks at his phone momentarily- "hmm three hours till my train arrives" -he says quietly to himself before removing his trench coat and ushanka, now sitting in a dress shirt, black cargo pants, a and a pair of steel toe combat boots as his ears move slightly listening to the voices that filled the room-






Izar finished his allotted 15 minute break, as he entered the bar he noticed a newcomer sitting at a table clearly out of the way. 

“Huh, I wouldn’t have noticed him had my gaze not wondered over that way.” Izar thought 

Intrigued Izar approached the newcomer

“Hey friend, haven’t seen you around here before. I’m Izar! I’m a bartender here.. sometimes.” Izar said warmly.


----------



## nikolai_resnov (May 12, 2018)

-Nikolai shifted his gaze to Izar whom had just approached him- 

"Hello Izar, I am Nikolai, I just flew arrived from a trip out in Siberia for a geological survey, I have about a three hour wait for my train to arrive so i figured I'd stop in"

-he says, a slight smile coming to his face for the friendly demeanour of Izar-

"What would you recomend as a drink for someone who just came from the icy tundra of the motherland?"


----------



## Izar (May 12, 2018)

nikolai_resnov said:


> -Nikolai shifted his gaze to Izar whom had just approached him-
> 
> "Hello Izar, I am Nikolai, I just flew arrived from a trip out in Siberia for a geological survey, I have about a three hour wait for my train to arrive so i figured I'd stop in"
> 
> ...




“ Nickolai! Great to meet you my friend. A Siberian geological survey? Fascinating! What were you looking for out there?” Izar said enthusiastically to Nikolai.

“Now I respect a man who appreciates a fine juice, I got just the thing for ya!”

Izar went behind the bar and brought back a vintage bottle of  sparkling raspberry-grape juice.

“This is the good stuff my friend, and this one is on the House!”  Izar said proudly as he handed Nikolai a glass.


----------



## nikolai_resnov (May 12, 2018)

Izar said:


> “ Nickolai! Great to meet you my friend. A Siberian geological survey? Fascinating! What were you looking for out there?” Izar said enthusiastically to Nikolai.
> 
> “Now I respect a man who appreciates a fine juice, I got just the thing for ya!”
> 
> ...



"Thank you my good man" 

-he says pouring a small amount of the juice in the glass before treating it as he would a fine wine-

"I was furthering a study of radioactive ore that had been discovered in that area" 

-Nikolai added before sipping the juice from the glass before pouring a full glass-

"According to the surveyed area, there are some low radiation points on the surface, our excavation team found higher levels of radiation at 50 feet still not in a lethal dose though"


----------



## josephtirado21 (May 13, 2018)

well @Izar  "im not perfect either"


----------



## Hatiblackwolf (May 13, 2018)

Hiromi walked into the Juice bar. He looked up, and saw that  he was the only Honshu wolf there.  He took a seat at the nearest table and wished that he was anywhere, but here. After a long day of hunting for his family, Hiromi was tuckered out and lethargic. He sighed. He wanted to talk to the other peeps in the bar, but he just didn't know what to say.


----------



## Izar (May 13, 2018)

nikolai_resnov said:


> "Thank you my good man"
> 
> -he says pouring a small amount of the juice in the glass before treating it as he would a fine wine-
> 
> ...



“That sounds fascinating! Hey,
You don’t happen to have any of that radioactive material with you do ya?! I’d rather not grow a second head.” Izar said jokingly.


----------



## nikolai_resnov (May 13, 2018)

Nikolai smiled slightly at the humorous joke before chuckling a bit

"No no i dare not carry that kind of material on me, last thing i'd want to do is render this fine establishment to be a biohazardous zone"

after taking a couple of drinks from his glass he noticed a new patron had arrived and decided to sit alone

"Hey there" he called out to Hiromi "why don't you come have a seat over here?" he asks in a friendly manner


----------



## Hatiblackwolf (May 13, 2018)

Hiromi's ears pricked up. He looked over and saw Nikolai talking to him.  A shudder went up his spine. 'should I talk to them?' he thought. He now had a dazed expression on his face. This was the first time he had been in a bar outside of town, and he was nervous. 'Better risk it' he whispered. Hiromi got up, and walked over towards Nikolai and Izar. "Greetings" he said in a calm tone. Hiromi bowed and sat down. He said "I'm Hiromi, but you can call me Hiro. What's your name?"


----------



## nikolai_resnov (May 13, 2018)

Nikolai smiled warmly and held his hand out to Hiromi "Nikolai, Nikolai Dmitri Resnov" he says with a kind smile "where are you from Mr. Hiromi?" Nikolai asks curiously


----------



## Hatiblackwolf (May 13, 2018)

"I'm from the island Honshu, in Japan. My family and I live in a big village surrounded by a big chain-linked fence" he says "Nearby is a forest, where I go hunting for food, but it is very dangerous to in there". He looked down for a moment, then looked back up at Nikolai. "Where are you from?" He asked.


----------



## nikolai_resnov (May 13, 2018)

Nickolai nodded listening to Hiromi's story and smiled when he was asked where he was from "I was born in Stalingrad russia, during the U.S.S.R. years, I trained with the soviet military for a while befor landing a job at a Siberian Gulag, after I left that job i got picked up as a Geological Surveyor in Siberia" Nikolai takes a drink from his glass "that frozen tundra is hell on the bones but it's amazing to see the sunrise over the frozen waves of the lake, they are like large sapphires emerging from the snow and when the light hits them they look as clear as crystal" he says looking at Hiroshi as he chuckles a bit "sorry started to ramble there for a moment"


----------



## Hatiblackwolf (May 13, 2018)

"That's fine" says Hiromi. "Your story sounds like an interesting place. It's not as cold here in my village, but when it snows, then it does freeze. Last year it was -2 Celsius. But, despite it being so cold, the thing that I look forward to is seeing the cranes flying overhead."


----------



## nikolai_resnov (May 13, 2018)

Nikolai smiles slightly "that is something i have never seen not out there anyways, most i've seen is a group of Kasatka heading to Chernobyl, oh my apologies, come have a drink" he says holding the juice bottle out to him "that invite goes for you too Izar" he says sitting back in his chair holding his glass


----------



## Hatiblackwolf (May 13, 2018)

Hiromi took a small sip. He was careful not to slobber all over the glass. He thanked Nikolai and waved at Izar.


----------



## nikolai_resnov (May 13, 2018)

Nikolai smiles warmly as he drinks from his glass almost in a state of relaxation


----------



## Belladonna_Mandrake (May 14, 2018)

A hunched possum comes into the bar, her purple eyes look around the room, she look nervous, she takes a sit in a dark corner and starts to look at the menu with each step making her ear ring jingle
(Also i'm kinda bad at RPing so sorry)


----------



## Asassinator (May 14, 2018)

(Don’t worry, it’s cool.)

Aaron thought that his conversation with his friends started to drifted off, and as always, he hopped off the stool and looked around for something to do.

Then he saw a familiar looking face in a corner and walked up to her.

“Hello. Mind if I have a seat?”


----------



## Belladonna_Mandrake (May 14, 2018)

You spoop her and she drops the menu and lets out a small "ah!"
"O-Oh sure g-go ahead"
She picks up her menu and hide her now red face


----------



## nikolai_resnov (May 14, 2018)

Nikolai's ears twitched as he heard the earing jingling and looked over seeing the possum enter and noticed aaron walking over to her as he smile slightly humming to himself


----------



## Asassinator (May 14, 2018)

Aaron was embarrassed for embarrassing the possum and sat down opposite her.

“Sorry for scaring you. I’m very sorry. I just saw you and thought I saw a familiar face, and I wanted to greet you.”


----------



## Belladonna_Mandrake (May 14, 2018)

"I-Its ok i didn't hear you and you kinda surprised m-me is all"
She looks around for wait staff so you can get her order 
"S-So i would just l-like to say i thought this was a tea shop and i felt kinda silly walking in so i just sat down and hoped for the best"


----------



## Asassinator (May 14, 2018)

“Oh it’s perfectly fine. I thought this was a bar that served alcohol too but I was too stupid to notice sign deliberately saying no alcohol.”

He looked around until a waiter appeared, and he asked, “Now what would you like to order today?”

“Lemon tea is good for me.”

“And what about you?” The waiter asked, looking at the possum.


----------



## Belladonna_Mandrake (May 14, 2018)

"O-Oh um i would like a blueberry tea a-and some tea cookies if you have em"
the possum starts to fiddle with a necklace nervously


----------



## Asassinator (May 14, 2018)

After the waiter left, Aaron noticed the possum’s fiddling. 

“That’s a nice necklace.” Aaron said. “Was it a gift?”


----------



## Belladonna_Mandrake (May 14, 2018)

"N-No i-i made it, there's a lot of gem stones in a cave near my home"
She looks down at the purple gem stone on her necklace 
"I make a lot of necklaces and charms with the stones i find"


----------



## Asassinator (May 14, 2018)

“You must be very good at making these, because they looks beautiful.” Aaron said, trying to compliment her. He’s been in too many conversations that started on the wrong path.


----------



## Belladonna_Mandrake (May 14, 2018)

"T-Thank you i also make ear rings and i al-also grow many plants and i make potions"
She stats to seem a bit less nervous now 
"I-If you would like i could make some for you"


----------



## Izar (May 14, 2018)

Hatiblackwolf said:


> Hiromi took a small sip. He was careful not to slobber all over the glass. He thanked Nikolai and waved at Izar.



Izar looked up at Hiromi, greeting him warmly
“Well Hello there! I overheard you and Nikolai talking, Hiromi is it? My name is Izar, nice to meet you!




nikolai_resnov said:


> Nikolai smiles slightly "that is something i have never seen not out there anyways, most i've seen is a group of Kasatka heading to Chernobyl, oh my apologies, come have a drink" he says holding the juice bottle out to him "that invite goes for you too Izar" he says sitting back in his chair holding his glass




Izar turned his gaze back to Nikolai

“Well sure, I could use another drink! Besides they seem to be fine at the bar for the next little while.” Izar said to Nikolai warmly


----------



## nikolai_resnov (May 14, 2018)

Nikolai passes Izar the bottle as he smiles slightly "so where are you from Izar" he asks curiously


----------



## Asassinator (May 14, 2018)

Belladonna_Mandrake said:


> "T-Thank you i also make ear rings and i al-also grow many plants and i make potions"
> She stats to seem a bit less nervous now
> "I-If you would like i could make some for you"


"Oh I'm not asking for any! I just really like how they look. Do you sell these somewhere, or do you just make them for fun?"


----------



## Izar (May 14, 2018)

nikolai_resnov said:


> Nikolai passes Izar the bottle as he smiles slightly "so where are you from Izar" he asks curiously




Izar takes the bottle and pours himself a sizeable class of the juice.

“Thank you! I come deep from the plains of South Africa. My family was tragically hunted off by poachers leaving me and my 3 other siblings to fend for ourselves.

Izar takes a moment before continuing

“We.. we made it, but it was not easy. I was just a cub when our parents were killed. I didn’t know much about how to survive in the harsh climate that we faced. But with the help of some kind strangers, and a lot of luck we made it. I became a survivalist, some people even say world reknown. I hated not knowing what I needed to know in order to fend for my small pride alone back then. It’s why I educated myself in all the many facets of survival. What about you my friend? How did your childhood fair?”


----------



## Belladonna_Mandrake (May 14, 2018)

"its for fun no one wants to go deep enough in the woods to buy them"
she lets out a small nervous laugh 
"S-So what do you do?"


----------



## Asassinator (May 14, 2018)

"Well, not to scare you, but I'm a hired assassin."


----------



## nikolai_resnov (May 14, 2018)

Nikolai sits back in his chair thinking back to his childhood "i was born in Stalingrad during the years of the U.S.S.R. my father was a soldier while my mother ran a small shop, when i was in my teen years i was recruited in my fathers place, after the fall of the soviet union i worked as a gaurd at a Siberian Gulag... I killed one man... By pure accident, that day stuck with me for years" he looks at his drink "there was a riot in the yard of the gulag all guards were on high alert and use of rubber bullets was turned to live ammo, i was running to one of the towers to aid a comrade but before i got their an armed inmate ran at me and i fired one shot hitting him in the lung" he sips his drink "I left that job after a year, that's how i ended up doing geological surveys" he says with a sad smile


----------



## Belladonna_Mandrake (May 14, 2018)

Asassinator said:


> "Well, not to scare you, but I'm a hired assassin."


"Oh that doesn't bother me my family made poisons for assassin for many, many years, I have a huge grove of nightshade"
She starts to look around, ear rings jingling "I wonder where that waiter is with our tea?"


----------



## Izar (May 14, 2018)

nikolai_resnov said:


> Nikolai sits back in his chair thinking back to his childhood "i was born in Stalingrad during the years of the U.S.S.R. my father was a soldier while my mother ran a small shop, when i was in my teen years i was recruited in my fathers place, after the fall of the soviet union i worked as a gaurd at a Siberian Gulag... I killed one man... By pure accident, that day stuck with me for years" he looks at his drink "there was a riot in the yard of the gulag all guards were on high alert and use of rubber bullets was turned to live ammo, i was running to one of the towers to aid a comrade but before i got their an armed inmate ran at me and i fired one shot hitting him in the lung" he sips his drink "I left that job after a year, that's how i ended up doing geological surveys" he says with a sad smile




Izar listened intently to Nikolai’s story 

“Sounds like we’ve both had an interesting past my friend. What about future plans for you?” Izar asked warmly


----------



## nikolai_resnov (May 14, 2018)

Nikolai looks at Izar "hmm never though about that, maybe settle down in the countryside somewhere set up a farm or something, how about you Izar?'


----------



## Dreva (May 14, 2018)

Dreva was sitting silently in the couch, observing his surroundings through his thick glasses while sipping peach tea and holding his briefcase on his lap. Dressed in his three-piece pin strip suit, the bear was feeling awkward and not sure what to do as he observed the lion @Izar , the hooded assassin @Asassinator, the possum @Belladonna_Mandrake and the wolf @nikolai_resnov having their own conversations.


----------



## nikolai_resnov (May 14, 2018)

Nikolai notices the bare and with a friendly gesture motioned for him to join Izar, Hiro, and himself at the table


----------



## Izar (May 14, 2018)

nikolai_resnov said:


> Nikolai looks at Izar "hmm never though about that, maybe settle down in the countryside somewhere set up a farm or something, how about you Izar?'



“I want to start a sanctuary in Africa for mistreated and abandoned lions. My hope is to start a survival school” izar smiled 







Dreva said:


> Dreva was sitting silently in the couch, observing his surroundings through his thick glasses while sipping peach tea and holding his briefcase on his lap. Dressed in his three-piece pin strip suit, the bear was feeling awkward and not sure what to do as he observed the lion @Izar , the hooded assassin @Asassinator, the possum @Belladonna_Mandrake and the wolf @nikolai_resnov having their own conversations.




Izar noticed @Dreva over towards the side of the room and called over

“Hey Dreva! Didn’t notice you were here?, come over and have a drink with me and my new friend Nikolai”


----------



## Dreva (May 14, 2018)

nikolai_resnov said:


> Nikolai sits back in his chair thinking back to his childhood "i was born in Stalingrad during the years of the U.S.S.R. my father was a soldier while my mother ran a small shop, when i was in my teen years i was recruited in my fathers place, after the fall of the soviet union i worked as a gaurd at a Siberian Gulag... I killed one man... By pure accident, that day stuck with me for years" he looks at his drink "there was a riot in the yard of the gulag all guards were on high alert and use of rubber bullets was turned to live ammo, i was running to one of the towers to aid a comrade but before i got their an armed inmate ran at me and i fired one shot hitting him in the lung" he sips his drink "I left that job after a year, that's how i ended up doing geological surveys" he says with a sad smile



"Hmm, fellow Soviets." Dreva thought. The bear was thinking back about the land he was born, Soviet Union but it was no more. He speaks Russian at home even after they have moved out from his hometown, Minsk, but felt a great hesitation and decided to exercise caution. 



Izar said:


> “I want to start a sanctuary in Africa for mistreated and abandoned lions. My hope is to start a survival school” izar smiled
> 
> Izar noticed @Dreva over towards the side of the room and called over
> 
> “Hey Dreva! Didn’t notice you were here?, come over and have a drink with me and my new friend Nikolai”



The bear felt jolted by the lion's greetings. He slowly stood up from his couch and approached Izar and greeted Nikolai.

"Thank you, Izar." the bear softly shook the lion's hand. "I.... happened to pass by this bar. It was nice to meet you again."

"Hello!" Dreva greeted Nikolai. "I apologize for my intrusion. You two seemed to be having a great conversation there. My name is Dreva. I am pleased to meet you."


----------



## nikolai_resnov (May 14, 2018)

Nikolai turns his attention back to Izar "you have a great plan for the futur Izar, it's good to know that you are a kind hearted person" he says finishing his drink


----------



## Izar (May 14, 2018)

nikolai_resnov said:


> Nikolai turns his attention back to Izar "you have a great plan for the futur Izar, it's good to know that you are a kind hearted person" he says finishing his drink



“Ah thank you my friend. As do you! A farm is a noble profession. Just make sure to keep the radioactive specimens away!” Izar said with a wink. 




Dreva said:


> "Hmm, fellow Soviets." Dreva thought. The bear was thinking back about the land he was born, Soviet Union but it was no more. He speaks Russian at home even after they have moved out from his hometown, Minsk, but felt a great hesitation and decided to exercise caution.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Izar noticed @Dreva was a little bit cautious as he approached and decided to wind it back a little 

“Very nice to meet you again too Dreva” izar said softly with a warm smile 

“Just passing by you say? What brings you to his part of town? I can see you’re all dressed up.”


----------



## nikolai_resnov (May 14, 2018)

"Well i can see that you too are from the motherland" Nikolai says looking at Dreva "your fur is thick, perfect for the artic tundra correct?" he asks dreva before looking to Izar

"I appreciate the heads up" he says with a chuckle "but i can assure you there will be no radioactivity at my farm" he says laughing a little


----------



## Dreva (May 14, 2018)

Izar said:


> “Ah thank you my friend. As do you! A farm is a noble profession. Just make sure to keep the radioactive specimens away!” Izar said with a wink.
> 
> Izar noticed @Dreva was a little bit cautious as he approached and decided to wind it back a little
> 
> ...



"Umm.. you see, Izar" he patted the lion's shoulder. "This is my only outdoor outfit. No matter what I do."

"I just had.... certain people to settle some issues with here" the bear exercised caution not to reveal his secret assassination task in the town. "And I thought I want to visit you and Aaron in this splendor bar. What are you doing here?"



nikolai_resnov said:


> "Well i can see that you too are from the motherland" Nikolai says looking at Dreva "your fur is thick, perfect for the artic tundra correct?" he asks dreva before looking to Izar
> 
> "I appreciate the heads up" he says with a chuckle "but i can assure you there will be no radioactivity at my farm" he says laughing a little



"Indeed it provides warmth to withstand the Motherland's winter" the bear smiled while rubbing his fur "It's also useful when I.... spend my spare time fishing in the marshes of Pinsk. But.... it became.... a major hurdle when I visited my mother and my sister's family in Tel Aviv during the summer. So where are you from, my friend?"


----------



## nikolai_resnov (May 14, 2018)

Nikolai looks at Dreva and smiles slightly "born in Stalingrad, then Moved to Siberia to be closer to my job" he says pouring another drink for himself "please sit, drink with us, it's not everyday i meet a comrade from the motherland"


----------



## Izar (May 14, 2018)

Dreva said:


> "Umm.. you see, Izar" he patted the lion's shoulder. "This is my only outdoor outfit. No matter what I do."
> 
> "I just had.... certain people to settle some issues with here" the bear exercised caution not to reveal his secret assassination task in the town. "And I thought I want to visit you and Aaron in this splendor bar. What are you doing here?"
> 
> ...




“Ah I see. Well I hope you settled everything you needed to. I actually work here, but the bar is packed with other wait staff right now. I figured I’d unwind a little bit. Some people have been looking for me and it’s been stressing me out. Would you like a drink?”

Izar had a frightful thought for a moment.. could Dreva be one of the Debt collectors his defaulted creditors sent after him? The suit he is wearing looks very similar to the men who sat outside his apartment late at night. He dismissed the thought.


----------



## Asassinator (May 14, 2018)

Belladonna_Mandrake said:


> "Oh that doesn't bother me my family made poisons for assassin for many, many years, I have a huge grove of nightshade"
> She starts to look around, ear rings jingling "I wonder where that waiter is with our tea?"


Just as she said that, the same waiter appeared out of nowhere. 

“We apologize for the long wait, here are your lemon tea, blueberry tea, and tea biscuits.” He then walked away.

“Oh, I didn’t know that. Do you still do that?”


----------



## Dreva (May 14, 2018)

nikolai_resnov said:


> Nikolai looks at Dreva and smiles slightly "born in Stalingrad, then Moved to Siberia to be closer to my job" he says pouring another drink for himself "please sit, drink with us, it's not everyday i meet a comrade from the motherland"



"Ah, Siberia!" Dreva snorted. "The land is huge and harsh!"

The bear invited Nikolai for a toast before he resumed his harangue. "There must be certain charms of the land that attract you in the first place, comrade! How do you end up there?"



Izar said:


> “Ah I see. Well I hope you settled everything you needed to. I actually work here, but the bar is packed with other wait staff right now. I figured I’d unwind a little bit. Some people have been looking for me and it’s been stressing me out. Would you like a drink?”
> 
> Izar had a frightful thought for a moment.. could Dreva be one of the Debt collectors his defaulted creditors sent after him? The suit he is wearing looks very similar to the men who sat outside his apartment late at night. He dismissed the thought.



"You look worried, my dear friend" the bear sensed an uneasiness in Izar. "Let me know if I can be an assistance and may I buy you a drink to reciprocate your hospitality?"


----------



## Guifrog (May 14, 2018)

As people slowly leave the table, Guifrog notices the broken glass below him and cautiously collect them from the floor with a napkin. He starts looking for somewhere to throw those away. "Um.... Excuse me, @Izar ? I'm sorry for this. I don't want the others to get hurt, how should I handle it?"


----------



## Belladonna_Mandrake (May 14, 2018)

Asassinator said:


> Just as she said that, the same waiter appeared out of nowhere.
> 
> “We apologize for the long wait, here are your lemon tea, blueberry tea, and tea biscuits.” He then walked away.
> 
> “Oh, I didn’t know that. Do you still do that?”


"I could but l-like i said no one want to come deep enough in to the woods f-for it"
she blow on her tea then takes a sip 
"Most seem to think the woods are c-cursed so they tend to avoid it"


----------



## Izar (May 14, 2018)

nikolai_resnov said:


> Nikolai looks at Dreva and smiles slightly "born in Stalingrad, then Moved to Siberia to be closer to my job" he says pouring another drink for himself "please sit, drink with us, it's not everyday i meet a comrade from the motherland"



Izar listens to Nikolai’s conversation with Dreva, happy to see two people from the same geographical region are able to connect.




Guifrog said:


> As people slowly leave the table, Guifrog notices the broken glass below him and cautiously collect them from the floor with a napkin. He starts looking for somewhere to throw those away. "Um.... Excuse me, @Izar ? I'm sorry for this. I don't want the others to get hurt, how should I handle it?"



Izar heard a familiar voice calling from besides the table he was sitting at.  He smiled once he realized it was his pal @Guifrog

“Oh lemme take that off your hands pal.”

Izar took the broken shards of glass and  carefully placed them into a nearby bus bucket.

“Would you care to join myself, @nikolai_resnov , @Hatiblackwolf , @Dreva ? We are having some great talks? 




Dreva said:


> "Ah, Siberia!" Dreva snorted. "The land is huge and harsh!"
> 
> The bear invited Nikolai for a toast before he resumed his harangue. "There must be certain charms of the land that attract you in the first place, comrade! How do you end up there?"
> 
> ...




Izar relaxes at Dreva’s(@Dreva ) friendly demeanor. Besides Izar thought.  Izar knew he could trust Dreva. He was a proven alley on the battlefields in the Cave, defeating the vicious hunters (still ongoing)

Izar smiled warmly at Dreva.

“Well, I could never turn down a drink.” Izar lauged heartily.





josephtirado21 said:


> "huh" joe said with a grin "the circus is pretty crazy @Izar *finishes drink*



Izar beckoned his friend @josephtirado21 over

“The more the merrier!” Izar thought


----------



## nikolai_resnov (May 14, 2018)

Nikolai laughs a bit as he raises his glass to Dreva "granted my work as a geological surveyor in Siberia makes living there mor convenient but personally it's the scenery" he says reaching into his coat pocket pulling out a photo as he sets it on the table for anyone sitting with them to see

Nikolai looks up seeing Guifrog talking with Izar as Izar had put a broken glass in a nearby bus basket Nikolai smiles slightly "yes please join us comrade we are all getting to know eachother which makes for bonds of friendship" he says chuckling warmly with a welcoming smile


----------



## Asassinator (May 14, 2018)

Belladonna_Mandrake said:


> "I could but l-like i said no one want to come deep enough in to the woods f-for it"
> she blow on her tea then takes a sip
> "Most seem to think the woods are c-cursed so they tend to avoid it"


“Cursed you say? Do you live far from here?” Aaron asked.


----------



## Belladonna_Mandrake (May 14, 2018)

"I live in the center of the woods actually i-in a huge hollow tree"
She takes another sip of tea and eats a tea biscuit
"My family has lived there for many generations"


----------



## Asassinator (May 14, 2018)

Belladonna_Mandrake said:


> "I live in the center of the woods actually i-in a huge hollow tree"
> She takes another sip of tea and eats a tea biscuit
> "My family has lived there for many generations"


Aaron really likes her story. Possum who lives in a “haunted” forest makes beautiful jewelry? That’s very interesting on it’s own.

“So, why do people say the woods are haunted?”


----------



## Belladonna_Mandrake (May 14, 2018)

"Well there are many reasons people hearing screaming within, seeing glowing eyes and large shadows, people going in never to be seen again, and the awful painful deaths of those who try and cut down the trees"
she pulls out and old, ratty book
"My family has been keeping notes on all the strange happens for quite some time"


----------



## Asassinator (May 14, 2018)

"So how often do you leave the woods?"


----------



## Belladonna_Mandrake (May 14, 2018)

"Not often, only if i need something i went out today to get some yarn for my knitting"


----------



## Asassinator (May 14, 2018)

"So... know that I know more about you, what would you like to know about me?" This is how he normally communicates with people.


----------



## Belladonna_Mandrake (May 14, 2018)

"well um w-what brings you too this bar?"


----------



## Asassinator (May 14, 2018)

“So, I had just finished a recent mission, and I just came here to relax a bit. Although I said I’m an assassin for hire, I don’t actually assassinate anybody. I normally go in, intimidate the fellow, and try to do things without anyone getting killed.”


----------



## Belladonna_Mandrake (May 14, 2018)

"well if you're in need of a new way to intimidate you could always throw people into my woods"
She laughs and starts flipping through the old book
"You could take them to the devils grove sound to be home to a great many beast or maybe the river of eyes home to many spirits"


----------



## Asassinator (May 14, 2018)

Hearing the names of the places in the woods and what makes them so special really surprised Aaron.

“Are you sure the woods aren’t cursed or something?”


----------



## Belladonna_Mandrake (May 14, 2018)

"Now i never said that those trees are as old as time itself so theres no telling what hides in the shadows"


----------



## Asassinator (May 14, 2018)

“I must’ve misunderstood what you said. I’m sorry.” He said while sipping his lemon tea.


----------



## Belladonna_Mandrake (May 14, 2018)

"Its alright it happen when you mostly talk to crows and ravens"
She laughs and starts flipping pages 
"Would you like to hear more?"


----------



## Asassinator (May 14, 2018)

“Oh yes, please do. Now I really want to visit your place.” He let out a small chuckle.


----------



## Belladonna_Mandrake (May 14, 2018)

She chuckles as well
"Well let me see theres the cave of the damned it is guarded  by a 6 story troll monster, the field of ghost which was once a mass grave and is VERY haunted and the tree of the elder said to house a portal to the underworld"


----------



## Asassinator (May 14, 2018)

“That’s a lot of crazy stuff where you live! How do you go about your day in the woods?”


----------



## Belladonna_Mandrake (May 14, 2018)

"they don't bother me or any guest i happen to bring with me since my family help keep the woods safe and help some souls find peace"


----------



## Asassinator (May 14, 2018)

“Your place sounds very nice. Would you mind if I came to visit someday?”


----------



## Belladonna_Mandrake (May 14, 2018)

She seems almost surprised by your request 
"U-Uh sure i wouldn't mind at all its been awhile since ive had guest"


----------



## Asassinator (May 14, 2018)

Belladonna_Mandrake said:


> She seems almost surprised by your request
> "U-Uh sure i wouldn't mind at all its been awhile since ive had guest"


“Well, I’d be glad to be your first in that time. But we should go later, since I wanna hang out for a while.” He then took another sip.


----------



## Belladonna_Mandrake (May 14, 2018)

"Yes we should i'm sure you'll want to see my nightshade grove after we finish our tea and biscuits"
she puts the book away and starts taking slip from her tea


----------



## Asassinator (May 14, 2018)

“By the way, what’s your name? Mine is Aaron.”


----------



## Belladonna_Mandrake (May 14, 2018)

"Belladonna, Belladonna Mandrake"


----------



## Asassinator (May 14, 2018)

Aaron thought it was a lovely name.

“So, Belladonna, do you want to meet my friends?”


----------



## Belladonna_Mandrake (May 14, 2018)

"S-Sure that sounds lovely" 
she eats the last of her biscuits and wipes off the crumbs and dust


----------



## Asassinator (May 14, 2018)

“Let’s go then.” Aaron led Belladonna to the bar where all his friends were.

He sat on a stool and gestured his new friend to sit next to him. 

“Hey @Izar, I’m back and with a new friend too.”


----------



## Belladonna_Mandrake (May 14, 2018)

Belladonna awkwardly waves 
"H-H-Hello"


----------



## Izar (May 14, 2018)

Asassinator said:


> “Let’s go then.” Aaron led Belladonna to the bar where all his friends were.
> 
> He sat on a stool and gestured his new friend to sit next to him.
> 
> “Hey @Izar, I’m back and with a new friend too.”






Belladonna_Mandrake said:


> Belladonna awkwardly waves
> "H-H-Hello"




Izar smiles and warmly greets @Asassinator  and @Belladonna_Mandrake .

"Hey Aaron!"

Izar smiles at Aaron's new friend

"My name is Izar. Nice to meet you! @Dreva , @nikolai_resnov , @Hatiblackwolf  are just getting to know each other. Come join us!"

Izar pushes another table next to the one the group is seated at to make some more room.


----------



## Belladonna_Mandrake (May 14, 2018)

"Its uh n-nice to m-meet you too Izar"
She start fiddling with her necklace again


----------



## Hatiblackwolf (May 15, 2018)

Hiromi smiled at the new guests. He was glad to know that there were other outsiders like him "Welcome!" He said to be friendly.


----------



## Belladonna_Mandrake (May 15, 2018)

Belladonna lets out a small yelp
"O-Oh h-hello"


----------



## nikolai_resnov (May 15, 2018)

"Hello comrade" Nikolai says to Belladonna in a gentle yet friendly tone as he bowed his head "and hello to you as well" he says looking at aaron


----------



## Belladonna_Mandrake (May 15, 2018)

She waves
"h-hello there"


----------



## Asassinator (May 15, 2018)

nikolai_resnov said:


> "and hello to you as well"


“Hello, how are you?” Aaron said. “You look like a strong guy.” He complimented.


----------



## Izar (May 15, 2018)

Belladonna_Mandrake said:


> She waves
> "h-hello there"




Izar could see that the possum was frightened. He knew he needed to tone it down a bit..

"Right, subtle. I can do subtle!" Izar thought, trying to convince himself.

" @Belladonna_Mandrake ,  How are you doing today? I don't think I've ever seen you in here before have I?" Izar said calmly with a slight smile, trying not to come on too strong.


----------



## Belladonna_Mandrake (May 15, 2018)

"i-im fine and i dont really come here i got lost trying t-to find a t-tea shop even then i dont leave home much"


----------



## nikolai_resnov (May 15, 2018)

"Living in the tundra of siberia yields great results" he joked to aaron before laughing a bit "actually i'm rather small compared to my eldest brother"


----------



## Asassinator (May 15, 2018)

“Are you now?” Aaron questioned, “Well that doesn’t matter. You said you’re from Siberia, right? I’m from Australia. It’s a wonderful place, I tell you.”


----------



## nikolai_resnov (May 15, 2018)

"Always wanted to go to australia, i lived in Siberia Russia, lovely scenery... Horrible weather" he says laughing


----------



## Asassinator (May 15, 2018)

nikolai_resnov said:


> "Always wanted to go to australia, i lived in Siberia Russia, lovely scenery... Horrible weather" he says laughing


“Must be a pity then. How’d you manage?”


----------



## nikolai_resnov (May 15, 2018)

"The way all us Siberians do, i found some lumber and built a shelter till i could afford a home" he says with a warm smile


----------



## Asassinator (May 15, 2018)

“Well, as long as it worked out for you, because that’s what matters the most in the end. So what brought you here?”


----------



## nikolai_resnov (May 15, 2018)

Nikolai chuckles warmly "just arrived after running a geological survey in Siberia, turns out there are some low radiation points out there"


----------



## Asassinator (May 15, 2018)

Aaron dramatically looks at his drink, as if something was wrong with it, and placed it on the counter. 

“So, are you still trying to find the source?”


----------



## Ravofox (May 15, 2018)

Ravo rubs his neck. "Sauce? Better not be spicy, my throat's still sore from all that piping, I've only just got my voice back." The fox laughs


----------



## nikolai_resnov (May 15, 2018)

Nikolai looks at Aaron "I have reason to believe low levels of Radiation has seeped into the ground water from the rain and streams in Chernobyl, the Radiation is so low though that it has really no effect on those who live in Siberia though"


----------



## Kiaara (May 15, 2018)

Kiaara enters the room, her wings buzzing behind her. Everyone else seems so much larger than her.


----------



## Asassinator (May 15, 2018)

“Well, what about the rest of us? You’re safe, what about us?”


----------



## Guifrog (May 15, 2018)

Izar said:


> Izar took the broken shards of glass and  carefully placed them into a nearby bus bucket.
> 
> “Would you care to join myself, @nikolai_resnov , @Hatiblackwolf , @Dreva ? We are having some great talks?



"Thanky! No problem, I guess" - says Guifrog, hoping the other people wouldn't mind. 

A little while passes by as the now mute frog sees and greets more people gathering to the conversation and his slow-paced mind barely follows the goings-on, but he could catch some keywords - "Siberia", "Chernobyl", "radiation". He decided to take the risk:

"So do people glow in Chernobyl?"


----------



## nikolai_resnov (May 15, 2018)

Nikolai first turns his attention to address Aaron's question "everyone else is fine the landscape of Siberia is remote so the chance of radiation in lethal dosages getting leaked into main water supplies are practically nonexistent concidering how far Chernobyl and Pripyat are from any large body of water" he says to Aaron with a reassuring smile

He then turned his attention to address Guifrogs question "Amazingly not but even in a hazmat suit you have an hour tops to be in the actual city of Chernobyl, even less if you are sent to check the nuclear reactor sight, the elephants foot is a very real thing and being within the same room for longer that 20 minutes even with the hazmat suit will yield negative results" he says in a calm tone "But you needent worry about me, I decontaminate every part of my being after going there, if i am sent that is so none of you have to worry about contact exposure" he says with a warm smile


----------



## Asassinator (May 15, 2018)

nikolai_resnov said:


> Nikolai first turns his attention to address Aaron's question "everyone else is fine the landscape of Siberia is remote so the chance of radiation in lethal dosages getting leaked into main water supplies are practically nonexistent concidering how far Chernobyl and Pripyat are from any large body of water" he says to Aaron with a reassuring smile


“Thank goodness. I was actually getting worried that we’d have to evacuate everybody or something.” Aaron laughed at his own stupidity.


----------



## nikolai_resnov (May 15, 2018)

Nikolai smiles warmly "no no, you were actually very intelligent for asking honestly it's better to be safe than sorry in any situation but moreso concerning people's lives, honestly i am glad i could put your mind at ease though"


----------



## Asassinator (May 15, 2018)

“So now you’re just here to have a little drink, I assume.”


----------



## nikolai_resnov (May 15, 2018)

Nikolai looks at Aaron "have a drink meet new friends and relax, I'm basically on vacation since i have been doing the geological survey for going on about two years now I think, with the occational day or two off but i finally managed to cash in my vacation time" he says sitting back in his chair "and wouldn't you know it? The amount of time i spent out there amongst soldiers, excavation teams, other surveyors, and the occational exploration team and here i am have the time of my life" he says laughing slightly "I mean I've made new friends and had a few drinks and still I continue to meet new people" he says smiling a bit as he looks at his empty glass "well I'm no pessimist but it appears my glass is empty" he jokes


----------



## Kiaara (May 15, 2018)

Kiaara buzzes around, looking for an available seat. She finds one and sits down, but goes unnoticed due to her very small size. She buzzes, looking for attention.


----------



## Guifrog (May 15, 2018)

Guifrog's sensible tympanum caught something different in the air. His mouth started to salivate; all he's eaten since he came to the bar was an ant.

"Yummy... is that a fly?" He looked at the direction where the sound came from, and noticed a very small buzzing something standing on a seat. He was almost prepared to tongue it...


----------



## Izar (May 15, 2018)

Izar listens pleasantly to the various conversations now going on at the table. 




Guifrog said:


> Guifrog's sensible tympanum caught something different in the air. His mouth started to salivate; all he's eaten since he came to the bar was an ant.
> 
> "Yummy... is that a fly?" He looked at the direction where the sound came from, and noticed a very small buzzing something standing on a seat. He was almost prepared to tongue it...





izar looks up at @Guifrog 

“I have just the thing for ya” 

Izar rushes behind the bar grabbing several buckets of tortilla chips and a few buckets of salsa. He carefully brings it out to the everyone at the table.

“Enjoy” izar said with a warm smile


----------



## Guifrog (May 15, 2018)

Guifrog smelled something really good, which succeeds in changing his focus.

"Oh, thank you once again, king of the lions!" - he grinned with enthusiasm. He looked at the exotic pile of food in front of him. "Can't wait to taste those".

Before he would even think, he filled his mouth with chips. But there was something very... peculiar to that taste. He instantly recognized it, to his horror: SALT.

"AAAAAAAH WATER" - he desperately begged, almost crying. As a frog, that would hurt like he's just ate a chili pepper.


----------



## Izar (May 15, 2018)

Guifrog said:


> Guifrog smelled something really good, which succeeds in changing his focus.
> 
> "Oh, thank you once again, king of the lions!" - he grinned with enthusiasm. He looked at the exotic pile of food in front of him. "Can't wait to taste those".
> 
> ...



“Oh my god! I thought they ordered the salt free tortilla chips!”

Izar frantically got @Guifrog a full bucket of ice water. He didn’t know what happens to frogs when they eat salt, but he feared for the worst


----------



## nikolai_resnov (May 15, 2018)

Nikolai looked over to Guifrog ans Izar "hm? I didn't known amphibians can't eat salt" he says a bit surprised at what had just happened


----------



## Guifrog (May 15, 2018)

Guifrog instantly took the bucket and gulped down most of its content.

"Geez, that felt HOT. I thought I'd suffocate" - he said, part astonished, part relieved. "I actually can even touch salty stuff, but it burns after a while". - he explained to Nikolai. 

((In case one might be wondering, there are amphibians who are able to stand salt to some degree, being the crab-eating frog possibly the most well-known example. To frogs like the one that inspired my fursona, though, salt can be toxic - it not only dehydrates them, but makes their breathing process more difficult, given their skin-mouth-lung based respiratory system))


----------



## nikolai_resnov (May 15, 2018)

((huh that is rather facinating and something i honestly did not know i appreciate that))

Nikolai nods looking at Guifrog "facinating, and good to know honestly I'd rather hope not to lose a new friend" he says with a warm smile


----------



## Izar (May 15, 2018)

(Yikes, that’s wild. Is it similar to what happens with slugs?)


----------



## Guifrog (May 15, 2018)

((In a sense, yeah, due to the osmosis thing. They need their body humid))

"No worries, sir! I wouldn't die with mere salty chips" - said Guifrog in response to Nikolai, also in an attempt to look brave in front of his strong friends.

"Now, Mr. Izar? I can't thank you enough for the water, and I know it's my third 'thank-you' after just a few minutes... Either way, if I could have something sweeter or salt-free, you'll have my fourth one". - he giggled, while a little embarrassed.


----------



## nikolai_resnov (May 15, 2018)

Nikolai chuckled a bit as he looked over at guifrog "good to hear comrade, please have a seat and take a load off"


----------



## Kiaara (May 15, 2018)

Kiaara becomes nervous when she noticed a frog nearby. "Umm... Don't eat me, please! I'd like to live right now." She whimpered.


----------



## Belladonna_Mandrake (May 15, 2018)

Belladonna is scared shes gonna see a cute beecat get eaten and even starts to cry a little


----------



## nikolai_resnov (May 15, 2018)

Nikolai looked at kiaara and holds his hand out to her "do not worry comrade i will ensure you are protected" he says with a sweet smile but an serious tone


----------



## Asassinator (May 15, 2018)

nikolai_resnov said:


> Nikolai chuckled a bit as he looked over at guifrog "good to hear comrade, please have a seat and take a load off"


“Thanks Nikolai.” Aaron smiled and finished his drink. When he looked around he saw a catbee cowering in fear from his frog friend.

“Gui, that is not a fly, don’t eat her.” He turned to the catbee, “He won’t eat you. Trust me, he’s a nice guy.”


----------



## Izar (May 17, 2018)

Guifrog said:


> ((In a sense, yeah, due to the osmosis thing. They need their body humid))
> 
> "No worries, sir! I wouldn't die with mere salty chips" - said Guifrog in response to Nikolai, also in an attempt to look brave in front of his strong friends.
> 
> "Now, Mr. Izar? I can't thank you enough for the water, and I know it's my third 'thank-you' after just a few minutes... Either way, if I could have something sweeter or salt-free, you'll have my fourth one". - he giggled, while a little embarrassed.




Izar smiled at @Guifrog , glad to see he was okay.

“Of course you can my friend.” 

Izar went behind the bar and grabbed a fresh tray of cookies cooling on the rack. 

“Here you are.” Izar said warmly as he placed the tray of cookies on the table in front of @Guifrog, and for the rest of the people nearby.


----------



## Guifrog (May 17, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> Kiaara becomes nervous when she noticed a frog nearby. "Umm... Don't eat me, please! I'd like to live right now." She whimpered.





nikolai_resnov said:


> Nikolai looked at kiaara and holds his hand out to her "do not worry comrade i will ensure you are protected" he says with a sweet smile but an serious tone





Asassinator said:


> “Gui, that is not a fly, don’t eat her.” He turned to the catbee, “He won’t eat you. Trust me, he’s a nice guy.”





Belladonna_Mandrake said:


> Belladonna is scared shes gonna see a cute beecat get eaten and even starts to cry a little



While Guifrog anxiously awaited for what Izar had in stock, he sensed the big atmosphere of uneasiness.

"Huh? What? Oh, it's not a fly? Geez... I'm awfully sorry, ya'll." He holded the back of his neck with a hand, had no idea what to do with the other, and was unsure of what and how to express.



Izar said:


> “Here you are.” Izar said warmly as he placed the tray of cookies on the table in front of @Guifrog, and for the rest of the people nearby.



"Aaaah, thanks a WORLD, buddy!" The embarrassment quickly went away as he voraciously attacked the cookies, and the feeling of satisfaction was finally getting its shape through his face.

"Oi, Mrs. Not-a-fly, my name's Guifrog! You can have some cookies too!" He said at a moment, in a clumsy attempt to make her feel more comfortable.


----------



## josephtirado21 (May 17, 2018)

Izar said:


> Izar listens to Nikolai’s conversation with Dreva, happy to see two people from the same geographical region are able to connect.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Kiaara (May 17, 2018)

Guifrog said:


> "Huh? What? Oh, it's not a fly? Geez... I'm awfully sorry, ya'll." He holded the back of his neck with a hand, had no idea what to do with the other, and was unsure of what and how to express.


"N- No... I'm not a fly.. Please don't hurt me?"


----------



## Guifrog (May 18, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> "N- No... I'm not a fly.. Please don't hurt me?"


"I... won't" - he said, with a cookie on his hand. "Are you okay? Where did you come from?"


----------



## Kiaara (May 18, 2018)

Guifrog said:


> "I... won't" - he said, with a cookie on his hand. "Are you okay? Where did you come from?"


"Well, i'm fine. I dunno where I came from, i've been around so much.."


----------



## Guifrog (May 18, 2018)

"Then, would you like a... hundredth of a cookie?" - Guifrog cautiously took a minuscule piece from his one. 

"I'm new here. I was just looking for a fun place, then I kaboom-ed in, and then untz untz, and these guys approached" - he summed up, pointing to them.


----------



## nikolai_resnov (May 18, 2018)

Nikolai came to after dozing off for quite some time "whoa that juice really packed a punch" he says looking around

(lol sorry for the long delay)


----------



## CoreyTheBorderCollie (May 19, 2018)

*I'd walk in the juice bar. Then I would order a Fruit punch. * 
" Heya. "


----------



## Galatur René (May 23, 2018)

_Creeeeeak. _*Thump thump thump. *_Creeeeeeak. _*Thump thump thump. *
The bar door continues to creak and thump back into position from the wind in the air and some visitor having left it open. 
Then, at once with no warning, a swift, black fluttering of wings blurs through the small crack in the door. 
For just an instant, a tiny bat anthro stands in front of the door, but as a viewer would stare at the creature, they would feel their mind tell them that their eyes should slide away. 
The observant might notice a burst of shadowy energy as suddenly the tiny bat anthro is no longer tiny anymore, but a bat wearing a very carefully tailored suit-styled front-and back drape, free on the sides to let the fullness of his wings be unrestricted. 
Wings behind his back, and dactylic wingtalons clutching one another, the figure paces slowly and deliberately to the bar. 
Upon sitting in a bar stool, he asserts in a loud, but soft tone,"I shall like to have a Virgin Mary. Extra bloody. You know the drill. tomato juice, beef stock, lemon juice, tobasco sauce, celery salt, worcestershire sauce and black pepper: no inebriating substances. I have heard your juice bar doesn't sell any of those, and I am pleased."


----------



## Universe (Jul 3, 2018)

Suddenly a dragon human hybrid walks into the bar “I’ll have the usual if you don’t mind” then looks at Aaron and smiles one of his charming smiles. “Hey man how you been?”


----------



## Pyruus (Jul 4, 2018)

(It's nice to see this thread getting attention again!)
Pyruus' body deconstructs itself, and reforms to account for a sudden change in genetics.
(kinda like in Twilight princess, when you get transported, but without going anywhere.


----------



## Universe (Jul 4, 2018)

“I’m Universe and you are?” Universe asked seemly looking like a mirage.


----------



## Pyruus (Jul 4, 2018)

"Pyruus. If you're wondering what just happened, apparently the big guy up there decided I should have fur... Not that I'm complaining."


----------



## Universe (Jul 4, 2018)

“Well nice to meet you Pyruus.” Universe says giving him one of his charming smiles and looks Pyruus right in the eyes with his handsome golden eyes “I’m kind of new here.”


----------



## Pyruus (Jul 4, 2018)

"Well, then. Nice to meet you, and welcome to the juice bar!"


----------



## Universe (Jul 4, 2018)

“Thank you that is the nicest thing anyone here has ever said to me” Universe said grinning at Pyruus.


----------



## Pyruus (Jul 4, 2018)

"Really? Cmon, surely you've had people be nice to you before.." Pyruus tilts his head the smallest amount in confusion.


----------



## Universe (Jul 4, 2018)

Pyruus said:


> "Really? Cmon, surely you've had people be nice to you before.." Pyruus tilts his head the smallest amount in confusion.


“Not lately I’m afraid when you’re my species.” Universe says sadly “anyway have anything good?”


----------



## Pyruus (Jul 4, 2018)

(Er, you're a dragon, right?)
Pyruus gets more confused.
"Er... I'm a dragon too, but I've never had a problem with this...." Pyruus shrugs a bit, and says distractedly, "The orange juice is the best..."


----------



## Universe (Jul 4, 2018)

Universe then blushes in embarrassment “not exactly I’m actually a dragon human hybrid and what’s orange juice?” “I’ve never heard of it before.” Universe then realizing what he just said facepalms in frustration. “I’m not making much sense am I and I’m sorry.”


----------



## Pyruus (Jul 4, 2018)

"A dragon-human hybrid? Oh, and orange juice is the juice from... oranges. It's not really anything complicated."


----------



## Universe (Jul 4, 2018)

“Oh” then Universe blushes even harder. “Yes I’m a dragon human hybrid.” He says standing up revealing how tall and muscular he is.


----------



## Pyruus (Jul 4, 2018)

"What, er, aspects of each do you have?"


----------



## Universe (Jul 4, 2018)

“Um” Universe looks uncomfortable “I’m obviously taller than the average dragon and the dragon half is kind of obvious.” He said towering over Pyruus. “Is this making you uncomfortable because I’ll sit down.”


----------



## Pyruus (Jul 4, 2018)

(How tall is the average dragon, in your eyes?)


----------



## Universe (Jul 4, 2018)

(10 15 feet, Universe is 20 feet tall)


----------



## Pyruus (Jul 4, 2018)

(Oh, shoot. Pyruus is my actual height, 6 foot 4. Well, I can work with that)


----------



## Universe (Jul 4, 2018)

(Ok)


----------



## Pyruus (Jul 4, 2018)

"Nah. I'm secure in my height. Though my neck is starting to hurt a bit," Pyruus admits. "Could you?"


----------



## Universe (Jul 4, 2018)

“Oh sorry” Universe sits down cracking his back “ahh that feels better” “Um could you get me some of this Orange juice you speak of I’ve never had any.”


----------



## Pyruus (Jul 4, 2018)

"Well, we're the only ones here, so I guess we can poke around a bit." Pyruus gets off his chair, and vaults over the counter, scanning the shelves underneath for what is in stock.
"Here we go!" Pyruus pulls out a gallon container of orange juice, plunking it heavily on the counter. He then grabs two mugs and places them next to the jug. He fills them up, sliding one across the counter the Universe.


----------



## Universe (Jul 4, 2018)

“Thank you” Universe says accidentally eating the mug. “Oops”


----------



## Pyruus (Jul 4, 2018)

Pyruus stares for a moment, then snickers. 
"Someone's hungry."


----------



## Universe (Jul 4, 2018)

“Yeah sorry about that” Universe says smiles at him. “You’re right about the Orange Juice though it’s really good.”


----------



## Pyruus (Jul 4, 2018)

"Well, there is some food around..."


----------



## Universe (Jul 4, 2018)

Universe then subconsciously starts chewing on a wooden plank he had found.


----------



## Pyruus (Jul 4, 2018)

Pyruus bursts out laughing.
"Well, it's better than nothing, I guess! I was thinking more of pastries, to go with the juice."


----------



## Universe (Jul 4, 2018)

“Huh” Universe said spiting out the wooden plank “Sorry I don’t know why I keep doing that. Pastries sound good.”


----------



## Pyruus (Jul 4, 2018)

"Er... gnawing instinct? Like, how mice gnaw stuff to keep their teeth a good length? Anyway.." Pyruus pushes the door open to the storage room, and looks for food. There are multiple shelves with doughnuts, bagels, croissants, eclairs, strudels, and the like.
"What kind do you want," Pyruus calls from within the room.

(It doesn't have to be one of the ones I listed, it can be anything)


----------



## Universe (Jul 4, 2018)

“Um doughnuts sound good” Universe says his golden eyes diming from looking through Pyruus’s eyes.


----------



## Pyruus (Jul 4, 2018)

Pyruus shakes his head a moment, then grabs a box of assorted doughnuts. _That was a weird feeling..._
He emerges from the backroom. "You know," he says as he sets down the box,"I just realized, both our eyes are golden, and glow. Yours are brighter, though. Mine's like a firefly-like glow. You've got spotlights compared to me, heh."


----------



## Universe (Jul 4, 2018)

Universe flashes Pyruus with his charming smile. “I can’t tell you all my secrets but I am hungry.”


----------



## Pyruus (Jul 4, 2018)

"I'm not asking for secrets, just pointing something out," Pyruus chuckles. He opens the box of 12, and takes 3 doughtnuts out, 2 jam and 1 boston creme.
"Help yourself, but these are mine." He hugs them close to exaggerate.


----------



## Universe (Jul 4, 2018)

Universe then eats the whole box then ninja sneaks the Boston cream doughnut Pyruus was holding without him noticing.


----------



## Pyruus (Jul 4, 2018)

Pyruus chuckles a bit more, then takes a bite out of one of the jam doughnut. Yum, strawberry.


----------



## Universe (Jul 4, 2018)

“You have any more?”


----------



## Pyruus (Jul 4, 2018)

"Well, there are more in the back..."


----------



## Universe (Jul 4, 2018)

“Do you have any cake?”


----------



## Pyruus (Jul 4, 2018)

"Uhh, there might be some." Pyruus wolfs down the other jam doughnut-orange tangerine- and returns to the back room once more. 
There was so much cake! Cakes of all kinds lined the shelves, including angel food cake, chocolate mousse, and when he checked the freezer, ice cream cake.
"What kind, there's like a thou-"Pyruus realized he never ate his boston creme doughnut.
"Hey, did you eat my doughnut, mate?" Pyruus added.


----------



## Universe (Jul 4, 2018)

Universe cracks up “you should have seen your face” then he holds up the doughnut “I never ate it”


----------



## Pyruus (Jul 4, 2018)

Pyruus rolls his eyes. It was _just_ a doughnut, after all.
"Anyway, what kind of cake?"


----------



## Universe (Jul 4, 2018)

Universe looks through Pyruus eyes again “the angel food cake looks good.” He then returns to his normal sight.


----------



## Pyruus (Jul 4, 2018)

"Ooh, I like that, too." Pyruus decides, after the doughnut thing, to get 2 cakes, and take half of one for himself. He returns with them and a knife, cuts one in half, and gives that half and the untouched cake to Universe. He refills the mugs with orange juice, grabs his half, and digs in.


----------



## Universe (Jul 4, 2018)

Universe then eats both cakes and the plate and the stolen doughnut and a cookie he found and his mug then burps. “Yum I’m still hungry.”


----------



## Pyruus (Jul 4, 2018)

".. Wow. I'm just impressed at this point." Pyruus gets an idea, and wants to do an experiment. "Here, how about you help yourself to the backroom?"
He wonders how much Universe can stomach.


----------



## Universe (Jul 4, 2018)

“Gee Thanks” Universe says walks into the back room eats everything in there and walks out “I’m still hungry.”


----------



## Pyruus (Jul 4, 2018)

"... But you ate everything. Surely that's enough?"


----------



## Universe (Jul 4, 2018)

“Um no why do you ask?”


----------



## Pyruus (Jul 4, 2018)

"Cause that was a lot of food, damn. How much do you usually eat to be satisfied?"


----------



## Universe (Jul 4, 2018)

“10000 tons of it,why?” Universe asked letting out a huge burp.


----------



## Pyruus (Jul 4, 2018)

"... wow. For a 20 ft person, you sure eat a lot. How are you so fit?"


----------



## Universe (Jul 4, 2018)

“I have a fast metabolism always have.”


----------



## Pyruus (Jul 4, 2018)

"10000 tons, was it? Damn.." Pyruus is impressed.


----------



## Universe (Jul 4, 2018)

“I was pricey as a kid.”


----------



## Pyruus (Jul 4, 2018)

Pyruus snickers at the thought. "I can imagine."


----------



## Universe (Jul 4, 2018)

“So how much do you usually eat?”


----------



## Pyruus (Jul 4, 2018)

The average. About 5 pounds of food, like a human."

(I'm anthro here, so that's why it's so little.)


----------



## Universe (Jul 4, 2018)

“Oh okay I’m still hungry.”


----------



## Pyruus (Jul 4, 2018)

"But there's no more food, I can't really give you any more."


----------



## Universe (Jul 4, 2018)

“Can you buy more?”


----------



## Pyruus (Jul 4, 2018)

"Er... not a lot more, I've got like, 50 bucks on me right now."


----------



## Pyruus (Jul 4, 2018)

"You have any ideas?"


----------



## Universe (Jul 4, 2018)

“Um no” Universe admitted. “I have no ideas at all”


----------



## BadMasterYouJerk (Jul 4, 2018)

John gave a little yawn as his scrawny arms and legs stretch out, giving one of his lanky ears a scratch. He sat up, fixing his big glasses and peeking around curiously. The skinny jack-rabbit peeked about the bar, wiggling to get comfortable on his chair.


----------



## Alphawolf456 (Jul 4, 2018)

Rocky walks in looking pretty tired from his work shift he walks around and finds a seat he sits down and looks at the waiters "Hey is anybody going to take my order or what?" He looks around and looks at his phone.


----------



## Universe (Jul 4, 2018)

Universe then passes out on the ground.


----------



## Alphawolf456 (Jul 4, 2018)

The Universe said:


> Universe then passes out on the ground.



Rocky looks at him and laughs "Looks like someone drank a bit to much." He gets up and kicks his head "hey bud wake up."


----------



## Universe (Jul 4, 2018)

“Hungry” He moans.


----------



## Alphawolf456 (Jul 4, 2018)

The Universe said:


> “Hungry” He moans.



Rocky looks at him "um dude you need to get some sleep you dont look to good."


----------



## Universe (Jul 4, 2018)

“Hungry” He moaned again


----------



## Alphawolf456 (Jul 4, 2018)

The Universe said:


> “Hungry” He moaned again



Rocky sighs and looks at him moaning then he sighs "ugh fine what do you want bud?"


----------



## Universe (Jul 4, 2018)

“60 large pizzas cheese.”


----------



## Alphawolf456 (Jul 4, 2018)

The Universe said:


> “60 large pizzas cheese.”



Rockys eyes widen and he picks him up "Do you really think Im going to order you 60 pizzas? Hell nah." He slaps him and goes back to his seat


----------



## Universe (Jul 4, 2018)

He wakes up  stands up and promptly passes out on to the ground again. “So hungry” he moans. He rolls over to the counter and accidentally knocks  himself out.


----------



## Universe (Jul 5, 2018)

Universe then wakes up sometime later. “Where am I?”


----------



## Ayanna (Jul 6, 2018)

_I haven't role played in forever_
I walk in and went to a bar stool "H-hello others"


----------



## Universe (Jul 6, 2018)

“Hey” Universe says from the floor.


----------



## Ayanna (Jul 6, 2018)

I look to the floor "Uhh what happend to you?"


----------



## Universe (Jul 6, 2018)

“I passed out and need help getting up”


----------



## Ayanna (Jul 6, 2018)

I look around "...Alrighty then" I reach my hand out to pull them up


----------



## Universe (Jul 6, 2018)

Universe grabs your hand “Thank you”


----------



## Ayanna (Jul 6, 2018)

"Your welcome, Anyway whats your name?"


----------



## Universe (Jul 6, 2018)

“Oh I’m Universe” “What’s your name”


----------



## Ayanna (Jul 6, 2018)

"Cool name! My names Ayanna" I adjust my glasses a bit


----------



## Universe (Jul 6, 2018)

“Nice to meet you Ayanna” He said grinning with perfect white teeth before almost tripping over a chair and landing on his face.


----------



## Ayanna (Jul 6, 2018)

I laugh "Nice to meet you too Universe" I sit down on the bar stool "So how are you?"


----------



## Universe (Jul 6, 2018)

“Sore”


----------



## Ayanna (Jul 6, 2018)

"Thats what sleeping on the floor does to you" *Giggling*


----------



## Universe (Jul 6, 2018)

“I accidentally knocked myself out”


----------



## Ayanna (Jul 6, 2018)

"Ouch" I pull a bag of potato chips out of my purse and hold the bag in front of Universe "Want some? they're 50% less salt" 
(_All roleplays must have potato chips or any type of food)_


----------



## Universe (Jul 6, 2018)

“Sure”


----------



## Ayanna (Jul 6, 2018)

I hand them to him with a smile on my face "Do you like partys?"


----------



## Universe (Jul 6, 2018)

“Very much” he says with his mouth full.


----------



## Ayanna (Jul 6, 2018)

"I've never been to one whats it like?"


----------



## Universe (Jul 6, 2018)

“Very fun”Universe said mouth still full.


----------



## Ayanna (Jul 7, 2018)

"Cool"


----------



## Universe (Jul 7, 2018)

“Glad you think so” Universe says still with his mouth full.


----------



## Code_Alias (Jul 8, 2018)

A young human donning a black, button up jacket walked up to the bar, his dark brim hat barely concealing his curly brown hair.

His left arm was held on his chest, while his right remained stiff at his side. Removing the hat and placing it on the bar, he sat on a vacant stool, letting off a warm smile complimented with a gunslinger moustache.

''Hello there, I was hoping to wet my whistle with a glass of the finest juice on tap,'' he politely said to the bartender.


----------



## Universe (Jul 8, 2018)

Universe then shapeshifts into his human form. “Hi how are you I’m Universe and you are”


----------



## Code_Alias (Jul 8, 2018)

''Pardon me if I interrupted something, I can leave if you like.''


----------



## Universe (Jul 8, 2018)

“Oh no that’s ok”


----------



## Code_Alias (Jul 8, 2018)

The man nodded his head, ''My name's Roberto, pleased to meet you. So, you had a long night? You seem awfully tired.''


----------



## Universe (Jul 8, 2018)

Universe finally gave up and shapeshifts back to his usual form.


----------



## Code_Alias (Jul 8, 2018)

''Apologies, I didn't mean to pry. I'm an officer over at a security company, and I have to check on the well-being of my subordinates. I guess the habit extends to strangers.''


----------



## Universe (Jul 8, 2018)

“No no no I just couldn’t hold that form much longer” Universe says showing his vampire fangs.


----------



## Code_Alias (Jul 8, 2018)

''That's understandable. One of my lieutenants is a shapeshifter himself, and he says it's exhausting to maintain his liquid form for even twenty seconds. As for me... I can remain transformed for up to thirty minutes, but any longer carries the risk of serious injury.''


----------



## Universe (Jul 8, 2018)

“This is what I really look like” “Sorry about the fangs”


----------



## Code_Alias (Jul 8, 2018)

Roberto lets out a small laugh, before looking Universe dead in the eyes, ''I can smell my own kind a mile away, you don't need to worry about bothering me. My normal form is Human, but I do have I have other abilities. I also know that I'd like some juice, so I'm waiting here til that happens.''


----------



## Universe (Jul 8, 2018)

“I’m actually a dragon human hybrid” Universe says locking eyes with Roberto his golden eyes glowing.


----------



## Code_Alias (Jul 8, 2018)

''Ah... I see. Sorry, my specie also has a bit of dragon heritage. Not much, but some. I guess that explains why I confused your scent...''

Roberto looked at his PDA, before turning his head back to Universe, ''Ah lord, work needs me. Y'all take care of yourselves now, you hear?''

With that, Roberto grabbed his hat and rushed away from the bar, sprinting down the road at high speeds.


----------



## Universe (Jul 8, 2018)

Universe looks confused “I have no idea what that was about” he said to himself.


----------



## Universe (Jul 12, 2018)

Universe then puts on his mirrored wraparound sunglasses even though it’s dark out. “Ahh nap time”


----------



## Universe (Jul 13, 2018)

Universe then falls out of his chair.


----------



## Tazmo (Jul 14, 2019)

Tazmo Laughs at the derg

He proceeds to order a soda “shaken, not stirred” he tells the bartender. 

The soda spews everywhere, soaking the coon in the sugary beverage.  “Maybe I should have thought that one out better” he mumbles to himself.  

He sits there lost in thought; pondering about life.


----------



## Universe (Jul 14, 2019)

“What’s so funny?”


----------



## Tazmo (Jul 14, 2019)

“I didn’t know juice would do that to a derg” he responded to the hybrid laying in the floor. 

Though in fact, the noise from the fall broke the coons contemplation, but it was a welcomed distraction.


----------



## WXYZ (Jul 14, 2019)

I enter the bar, unsure of what to order. After deep thought, I say to the bartender, "One mint julep, please!"
Dismayed to find the bar is standing room only, I awkwardly stand at the corner with drink in hand.


----------



## Tazmo (Jul 14, 2019)

Out of the corner of my eyes, I spot a new face; a canine standing in the corner, a blank slate expression on their face, looking a little bit lost

“Hey there!” The coon friendly greets the stranger “there’s a seat open right here” he points to vacant seat left by the derg.


----------



## WXYZ (Jul 14, 2019)

"Thanks! I couldn't see the seat at first..."
Sitting down, I look at the derg.
I stare at him for a good while, nursing my glass.
...
I drink.
"Too much mint."


----------



## Tyno (Jul 14, 2019)

*drinccs apple juice*
This is what cowboys drink :V


----------



## WXYZ (Jul 14, 2019)

_"That is what cowboys drink. Mint julep is for wimps."_
A well of thoughts start to overflow inside my head while observing the yellow creature.


----------



## ferraghamo (Jul 14, 2019)

Darkness followed, followed, followed... And then he saw others.
"Why, hello."


Tazmo said:


> “there’s a seat open right here”


"Thank you" - tho it was not meant for him, Miroslaw tried to take that place... yet failed. 
Of course...
"Whatever. Pineapple juice, please."


Tyno said:


> This is what cowboys drink :V


"Don't they drink souls of their enemies? Wait, no. Don't they drink milk?"


----------



## WXYZ (Jul 14, 2019)

It was with a quiet realization that I noticed I was drinking mint juice. Turns out I was *in a juice bar*.


----------



## Universe (Jul 14, 2019)

“Ow” *I stood up and looked for my seat*


----------



## WXYZ (Jul 14, 2019)

With trepidation, I look at the derg. 
His heft scares me. 
I sit with unease, quickly downing the last of the juice.


----------



## Tyno (Jul 14, 2019)

ferraghamo said:


> Darkness followed, followed, followed... And then he saw others.
> "Why, hello."
> 
> "Thank you" - tho it was not meant for him, Miroslaw tried to take that place... yet failed.
> ...


----------



## Universe (Jul 14, 2019)

Manchesterite said:


> With trepidation, I look at the derg.
> His heft scares me.
> I sit with unease, quickly downing the last of the juice.


“I can make my own chair”


----------



## Rave the party wolf (Jul 14, 2019)

Greetings fellow humanoid life forms


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Jul 14, 2019)

_Into the establishment walks a black fured male fox with a grey mussel. From the looks of things, he appears more anthropomorphic with what looks like human hands and more human like legs, despite for some odd reason walking around with bare paws. The being also appears to oddly only have three toes per foot, but normal five fingers on each hand. The vulpine also seems slightly tall, yet slender and not all that fat. He also is only wearing a green jacket, some sort of strap around his chest, and brown gloves for clothing as he steps into the bar. _


----------



## Rave the party wolf (Jul 14, 2019)

*lites a pencil of fire


----------



## Tyno (Jul 14, 2019)

Rave the party wolf said:


> Greetings fellow humanoid life forms


OOOOOO another calculator! Can I play minecraft on you?


----------



## Universe (Jul 14, 2019)

*Creates my own chair*


----------



## Rave the party wolf (Jul 14, 2019)

what calculator?


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Jul 14, 2019)

_*The anthro fox then slowly walks towards the bartender's table as he looks around at the establishment.*_


----------



## Tyno (Jul 14, 2019)

Rave the party wolf said:


> what calculator?


Oh nevermind i'm sorry. You're new?


----------



## Rave the party wolf (Jul 14, 2019)

Jaredthefox92 said:


> _*The anthro fox then slowly walks towards the bartender's table as he looks around at the establishment.*_


takes a bite out of the establishment


----------



## Rave the party wolf (Jul 14, 2019)

Tyno said:


> Oh nevermind i'm sorry. You're new?


yes i am indeed


----------



## Tyno (Jul 14, 2019)

Rave the party wolf said:


> yes i am indeed


cool


----------



## Rave the party wolf (Jul 14, 2019)

Tyno said:


> cool


hav you found your apple juce?


----------



## Tyno (Jul 14, 2019)

Rave the party wolf said:


> hav you found your apple juce?


Sadly not...


----------



## Rave the party wolf (Jul 14, 2019)

Tyno said:


> Sadly not...


drinks lighter fluid then burps smoke


----------



## Rave the party wolf (Jul 14, 2019)

*throws darts at my fur art


----------



## Tyno (Jul 14, 2019)

Rave the party wolf said:


> mm hmm its not a common bar meal but its plenty tasty


I should ask where they bought this tree!


----------



## Rave the party wolf (Jul 14, 2019)

Tyno said:


> I should ask where they bought this tree!


indeed


----------



## Tyno (Jul 14, 2019)

Rave the party wolf said:


> indeed


Hmm why is everyone looking at us funnily? 
*offers some dirt to everyone*
Want some? Has some roots in it!


----------



## Rave the party wolf (Jul 14, 2019)

Tyno said:


> Hmm why is everyone looking at us funnily?
> *offers some dirt to everyone*
> Want some? Has some roots in it!


uses a knife to shave off some wood


----------



## Tyno (Jul 14, 2019)

Rave the party wolf said:


> uses a knife to shave off some wood


WHAT ARE YOU DOING THATS TH BEST PART OF IT!


----------



## Rave the party wolf (Jul 14, 2019)

Tyno said:


> WHAT ARE YOU DOING THATS TH BEST PART OF IT!


eating the wood


----------



## Tyno (Jul 14, 2019)

Rave the party wolf said:


> eating the wood


oh ok good.


----------



## Rave the party wolf (Jul 14, 2019)

Tyno said:


> oh ok good.


it is deloosos


----------



## Tyno (Jul 14, 2019)

Rave the party wolf said:


> it is deloosos


save sum for me tho


----------



## Rave the party wolf (Jul 14, 2019)

Tyno said:


> save sum for me tho


shaves off a pice and gives it to him


----------



## Tyno (Jul 14, 2019)

Rave the party wolf said:


> shaves off a pice and gives it to him


thx!


----------



## Tyno (Jul 14, 2019)

*Consumes some   B E A N S*


----------



## Rave the party wolf (Jul 14, 2019)

Tyno said:


> *Consumes some   B E A N S*


watches the world burn


----------



## Tyno (Jul 14, 2019)

Rave the party wolf said:


> watches the world burn


*the tavern burns down*
We did good today!


----------



## Rave the party wolf (Jul 14, 2019)

Tyno said:


> *the tavern burns down*
> We did good today!


Meh treez T-T


----------



## Tyno (Jul 14, 2019)

Rave the party wolf said:


> Meh treez T-T


There's an entire forest here!


----------



## Rave the party wolf (Jul 14, 2019)

Tyno said:


> There's an entire forest here!


ight then


----------



## Tyno (Jul 14, 2019)

Rave the party wolf said:


> ight then


*seasons the tree*


----------



## Rave the party wolf (Jul 14, 2019)

Tyno said:


> *seasons the tree*


Noms a leaf


----------



## Tyno (Jul 14, 2019)

Rave the party wolf said:


> Noms a leaf


*eats some bark*


----------



## Rave the party wolf (Jul 14, 2019)

Tyno said:


> *eats some bark*


what species are you your very shoineh?


----------



## Tyno (Jul 14, 2019)

Rave the party wolf said:


> what species are you your very shoineh?


I'm a manokit


----------



## Rave the party wolf (Jul 14, 2019)

Tyno said:


> I'm a manokit


oo thatz cool ^^


----------



## Tyno (Jul 14, 2019)

Rave the party wolf said:


> oo thatz cool ^^


You're a party wolf? What's that?


----------



## Rave the party wolf (Jul 14, 2019)

Tyno said:


> You're a party wolf? What's that?


a wolf that parties


----------



## Rave the party wolf (Jul 14, 2019)

i have a shoulder speaker and music bars on meh back


----------



## Tyno (Jul 14, 2019)

Rave the party wolf said:


> i have a shoulder speaker and music bars on meh back


Oh cool! Most music wolves have it in their chest or legs.


----------



## Rave the party wolf (Jul 14, 2019)

Tyno said:


> Oh cool! Most music wolves have it in their chest or legs.


cool i havnt met any other furries irl so i dont tend to know much about it


----------



## Tyno (Jul 14, 2019)

Rave the party wolf said:


> cool i havnt met any other furries irl so i dont tend to know much about it


I think beautyofthebass is one of those people. Also you don't need to meet furries irl


----------



## Rave the party wolf (Jul 14, 2019)

Tyno said:


> I think beautyofthebass is one of those people. Also you don't need to meet furries irl


yeah i saw thebeautyofthebase that ones cool


----------



## Tyno (Jul 14, 2019)

Rave the party wolf said:


> yeah i saw thebeautyofthebase that ones cool


yeah but i like her older suit


----------



## Rave the party wolf (Jul 14, 2019)

Tyno said:


> yeah but i like her older suit


i liked  the second and third ones


----------



## Tyno (Jul 14, 2019)

Rave the party wolf said:


> i liked  the second and third ones


I like the second the most. (I think that's the one i like)


----------



## Rave the party wolf (Jul 14, 2019)

Tyno said:


> I like the second the most. (I think that's the one i like)


their all pretty amazing


----------



## Tyno (Jul 14, 2019)

Rave the party wolf said:


> their all pretty amazing


Her newest suit is good but i don't like the huge head


----------



## Universe (Jul 14, 2019)

“Hello?”


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Jul 14, 2019)

The Universe said:


> “Hello?”



"Hiya" The black fured vulpine said as his foxy ear twitched and he turned to look at the direction of the voice.


----------



## Universe (Jul 14, 2019)

*I smiled*


----------



## WXYZ (Jul 14, 2019)

Waking up, I am horrified to see the establishment ruined by that Manokit. I get up, slowly walking away.


----------



## Universe (Jul 14, 2019)

“Wait” *I started to cry*


----------



## WXYZ (Jul 14, 2019)

Hearing the derg cry, I rush up to hug him.
"Please, don't cry. Let me..."
I can only hug him tighter.


----------



## Universe (Jul 14, 2019)

*I continued to cry*


----------



## WXYZ (Jul 14, 2019)

I am speechless.
Then I offer an absurd suggestion.
"I could rebuild this bar in a day..."


----------



## Universe (Jul 14, 2019)

“Thank thank you”


----------



## Tyno (Jul 14, 2019)

I'm sorry i needed to burn down the bar there were no more trees left to eat


----------



## WXYZ (Jul 14, 2019)

I manage the insane feat, actually taking a day and a half to finish. Tired, I say to the newly-hired bartender, "Mango juice with dates, please."
Shortly after, I collapse.


----------



## Universe (Jul 14, 2019)

“Are you okay?”


----------



## Tyno (Jul 14, 2019)

Manchesterite said:


> I manage the insane feat, actually taking a day and a half to finish. Tired, I say to the newly-hired bartender, "Mango juice with dates, please."
> Shortly after, I collapse.


*gives you the juice*


----------



## Universe (Jul 14, 2019)

*I felt weak* “10 dragonfruit juices please”


----------



## WXYZ (Jul 14, 2019)

"Yeah. I think I need to rest for a while, though..."
Eyes closing, I fail to notice the glass on the ground.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Jul 14, 2019)

"Alright, screw this." The fox said as he took out some sort of energy like pistol out from a side holster. 

"I just want my damn hotwings." He stated.


----------



## Tyno (Jul 14, 2019)

Jaredthefox92 said:


> "Alright, screw this." The fox said as he took out some sort of energy like pistol out from a side holster.
> 
> "I just want my damn hotwings." He stated.






Oh did i walk in at a bad time?


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Jul 14, 2019)

"Die." Grief said as he aims and fires his plasma pistol.


----------



## Tyno (Jul 14, 2019)

<_<
>_>
*uno reverse card while drinking apple juice*


----------



## WXYZ (Jul 14, 2019)

I wake up, finding a disintegrating Manokit who, with futility, used an Uno reverse card a second too late.


----------



## Tazmo (Jul 14, 2019)

*wakes up from behind a dumpster*
“I don’t remember anything and this bar....it’s not the same....” said the coon

Also hey @Tyno !


----------



## Tyno (Jul 14, 2019)

Manchesterite said:


> I wake up, finding a disintegrating Manokit who, with futility, used an Uno reverse card a second too late.


Oh dang
*presses f*


----------



## Tyno (Jul 14, 2019)

Tazmo said:


> *wakes up from behind a dumpster*
> “I don’t remember anything and this bar....it’s not the same....” said the coon
> 
> Also hey @Tyno !


Hoi! 
I think i died there
*points at uno reverse card*
But what happened to that other guy... :V


----------



## Tazmo (Jul 14, 2019)

Grief was arrested for assault and armed robbery


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Jul 14, 2019)

"Now _someone _is going to give me some damn service before I use this thing again!" The fox demanded, now sounding rather villainous.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Jul 14, 2019)

(He'd just kill the cops, he's a supervillain.)


----------



## Tyno (Jul 14, 2019)

Tazmo said:


> Grief was arrested for assault and armed robbery


*is snorting the ashes*
Uhh what? I'm recycling.


Jaredthefox92 said:


> "Now _someone _is going to give me some damn service before I use this thing again!" The fox demanded, now sounding rather villainous.


Hold on i'm recycling...


----------



## Tazmo (Jul 14, 2019)

Tyno said:


> *is snorting the ashes*
> Uhh what? I'm recycling.
> 
> Hold on i'm recycling...



Gotta save the planet!


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Jul 14, 2019)

"Do you really want to fuck with the guy with the plasma pistol, and who can become a giant?" Grief taunts.


----------



## Tyno (Jul 14, 2019)

Tazmo said:


> Gotta save the planet!


yeah!
Just collecting this manokit dust it gives more mana (or _mano) _than fairy dust.


----------



## Tyno (Jul 14, 2019)

Jaredthefox92 said:


> "Do you really want to fuck with the guy with the plasma pistol, and who can become a giant?" Grief taunts.


I can summon captain planet. Mortal :V


----------



## Tazmo (Jul 14, 2019)

Tyno said:


> I can summon captain planet. Mortal :V



That’s what your ring does?  Mine summons Chuck Norris...... I think the captain gave me the wrong one......*takes a shot of apple juice*


----------



## Tyno (Jul 14, 2019)

Tazmo said:


> That’s what your ring does?  Mine summons Chuck Norris...... I think the captain gave me the wrong one......*takes a shot of apple juice*


Mine summons anime cat girls for some reason... hmm i mean captain planets eyes looked kinda weird...
Also i see you're a man of culture too *tips cowboy hat*


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Jul 14, 2019)

"That's it, both of you are dead." He then aims and fires his plasma pistol once more.


----------



## Tyno (Jul 14, 2019)

*deflects bolt with mirror*
Don't make me bring out the cartoon anvil buster!


Jaredthefox92 said:


> "That's it, both of you are dead." He then aims and fires his plasma pistol once more.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Jul 14, 2019)

*Due to the fact he fired cold plasma and not a laser, that wouldn't work. He fired superheated ionized gas, not pinpoint radiation.*


----------



## Arnak (Jul 14, 2019)

*mysterious hooded figure walks in, radio temporarily bugs out. He sit at the bar*

Strange whispery voice: Beef Ramen and peppermint tea
*Drops bag of gems on counter* large


----------



## Tyno (Jul 14, 2019)

Jaredthefox92 said:


> *Due to the fact he fired cold plasma and not a laser, that wouldn't work. He fired superheated ionized gas, not pinpoint radiation.*


*pulls out non-existent sleeves*
Anvil it is then!


----------



## WXYZ (Jul 14, 2019)

I watch the zombie Manokit shout something about anvils before disintegrating again, for good(?).


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Jul 14, 2019)

*Grief looks at the figure.*

"Oh come on, that jackass gets food and I have to deal with these fucks? I want my damn hotwings!"


----------



## Tyno (Jul 14, 2019)

Manchesterite said:


> I watch the zombie Manokit shout something about anvils before disintegrating again, for good(?).


There's a difference between necromancy and the respawn button! I-I think...


----------



## Tazmo (Jul 14, 2019)

Jaredthefox92 said:


> *Grief looks at the figure.*
> 
> "Oh come on, that jackass gets food and I have to deal with these fucks? I want my damn hotwings!"



Oh snap, no he didn’t call the wizard that.....orders popcorn and sits back to see what happens


----------



## Arnak (Jul 14, 2019)

Jaredthefox92 said:


> *Grief looks at the figure.*
> 
> "Oh come on, that jackass gets food and I have to deal with these fucks? I want my damn hotwings!"


*The figure doesn't move aside from a wave of it's hand, your table turning to dust before your very eyes*


----------



## Tyno (Jul 14, 2019)

Arnak said:


> *The figure doesn't move aside from a wave of it's hand, your table turning to dust before your very eyes*


:0
@Than0s


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Jul 14, 2019)

*Considering Grief wasn't even sitting at a table and standing in the middle of the room, I don't think that would happen.* 

(Please actually read what I post.)


----------



## Arnak (Jul 14, 2019)

Jaredthefox92 said:


> *Considering Grief wasn't even sitting at a table and standing in the middle of the room, I don't think that would happen.*
> 
> (Please actually read what I post.)


(My system glitched, I couldn't see the rest)

Ok... 

*A table turns to dust out the corner of your eye*

(Gotta fix my system, brb)


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Jul 14, 2019)

"Boy, this place is a dump." Grief said, not even attributing that to anything other than shoddy craftsmanship.

(He's a flat earth atheist, he wouldn't even deduce that magic just happened. Just to let you know.)


----------



## Tazmo (Jul 14, 2019)

Jaredthefox92 said:


> (He's a flat earth atheist, he wouldn't even deduce that magic just happened. Just to let you know.)



*Face Palms*. I need another shot of apple juice.....


----------



## Tyno (Jul 14, 2019)

Tazmo said:


> *Face Palms*. I need another shot of apple juice.....


*gives you some apple juice*
I'm sorry you have to witness this...


----------



## Rave the party wolf (Jul 14, 2019)

Tyno said:


> Hoi!
> I think i died there
> *points at uno reverse card*
> But what happened to that other guy... :V


*walks in* greetings


----------



## Tyno (Jul 14, 2019)

Rave the party wolf said:


> *walks in* greetings


Hey! Sadly there isn't any trees in here...


----------



## Arnak (Jul 14, 2019)

(logged in with a different device)

*Sighs* those with no belief have no worth, just tools that break and empty hearts.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Jul 14, 2019)

(It's in his lore, his entire planet is mostly atheists at this point. Before you say anything too, his power is due to alien hybrid genetics,not magic.) 

"Look, I have money and I just want some chicken. Is that too much to ask for?" The fox asked.


----------



## Rave the party wolf (Jul 14, 2019)

Tyno said:


> Hey! Sadly there isn't any trees in here...


aww *sits*


----------



## Arnak (Jul 14, 2019)

*snaps fingers, wings appear out of sight* come, I believe these are yours *holds them out*


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Jul 14, 2019)

"Right, thanks...I guess...wait. Who the hell do I pay for these?" He said as he lowered his gun and walked over to take them.


----------



## Rave the party wolf (Jul 14, 2019)

Arnak said:


> *snaps fingers, wings appear out of sight* come, I believe these are yours *holds them out*


*runs to Walmart and buys a potted tree, leaves it in the highway , then returns


----------



## Tyno (Jul 14, 2019)

*gnaws on table*
W O O D


----------



## Rave the party wolf (Jul 14, 2019)

Tyno said:


> *gnaws on table*
> W O O D


*pokes* fren that has chemicle finish on it


----------



## Arnak (Jul 14, 2019)

Jaredthefox92 said:


> "Right, thanks...I guess...wait. Who the hell do I pay for these?" He said as he lowered his gun and walked over to take them.


No charge...


*Suddenly agitated, slams tip of staff on floor* WHERE IS MY RAMEN!!!!


----------



## Rave the party wolf (Jul 14, 2019)

Arnak said:


> No charge...
> 
> 
> *Suddenly agitated, slams tip of staff on floor* WHERE IS MY RAMEN!!!!


*draws a pentagram to summon ramen


----------



## Rave the party wolf (Jul 14, 2019)

Rave the party wolf said:


> *draws a pentagram to summon ramen


RISE MY CREATION


----------



## Tyno (Jul 14, 2019)

Rave the party wolf said:


> *pokes* fren that has chemicle finish on it


Even better


----------



## Arnak (Jul 14, 2019)

Rave the party wolf said:


> *draws a pentagram to summon ramen


And the tea?


----------



## Rave the party wolf (Jul 14, 2019)

Arnak said:


> And the tea?


*summons tea too


----------



## Tyno (Jul 14, 2019)

Arnak said:


> And the tea?


*makes nether portal to tea*


----------



## Rave the party wolf (Jul 14, 2019)

Tyno said:


> Even better


Drinks industrial grade alcohol


----------



## Tyno (Jul 14, 2019)

Rave the party wolf said:


> Drinks industrial grade alcohol


Omo!


----------



## Rave the party wolf (Jul 14, 2019)

Tyno said:


> *makes nether portal to tea*


*swallows a blaze then drinks some lighter fluid,..burps fire*


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Jul 14, 2019)

*Once satisfied, the fox goes over to a empty table and stands, he puts his gun back into it's holster, but for some reason he's not really sitting down.*


----------



## Rave the party wolf (Jul 14, 2019)

Tyno said:


> Omo!


iz delloosos ^-^


----------



## Arnak (Jul 14, 2019)

Rave the party wolf said:


> *summons tea too


*Takes both and eats* 

*In between, he pulls two small statues resembling warriors from his robe, sets them on the counter a wiggles his fingers. The statues begin to move and duel each other*


----------



## Rave the party wolf (Jul 14, 2019)

Arnak said:


> *Takes both and eats*
> 
> *In between, he pulls two small statues resembling warriors from his robe, sets them on the counter a wiggles his fingers. The statues begin to move and duel each other*


awoo


----------



## Arnak (Jul 14, 2019)

(I'll tone it down if you ask me to)


----------



## Rave the party wolf (Jul 14, 2019)

Tyno said:


> Omo!


my meow was not stolen 0-0


----------



## Rave the party wolf (Jul 14, 2019)

Arnak said:


> (I'll tone it down if you ask me to)


naw iz cool ^^


----------



## Tazmo (Jul 14, 2019)

Arnak said:


> *Takes both and eats*
> 
> *In between, he pulls two small statues resembling warriors from his robe, sets them on the counter a wiggles his fingers. The statues begin to move and duel each other*



*bets 20 on the right one*


----------



## Arnak (Jul 14, 2019)

*all this time, he has not removed his hood*


----------



## Tyno (Jul 14, 2019)

Tazmo said:


> *bets 20 on the right one*


*goes fot left*


----------



## Rave the party wolf (Jul 14, 2019)

Tyno said:


> *goes fot left*


mouth waters as he stares at the table


----------



## Arnak (Jul 14, 2019)

*the statues duel for 20 minutes before the right one beheads the left, both now return to their still state*


----------



## Rave the party wolf (Jul 14, 2019)

Arnak said:


> *all this time, he has not removed his hood*


*pokes hood*


----------



## Tazmo (Jul 14, 2019)

*splits the 20 @Tyno owes me with the mysterious hooded figure*


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Jul 14, 2019)

*The fox from before is too busy gnawing on chicken to notice.*


----------



## Arnak (Jul 14, 2019)

Rave the party wolf said:


> *pokes hood*


*One hand grabs yours, not even looking* Don't... Touch... The hood.


----------



## Rave the party wolf (Jul 14, 2019)

*my parents lokking through my conputer as a pup
My Mom: What is a yiff folder??


----------



## Rave the party wolf (Jul 14, 2019)

Arnak said:


> *One hand grabs yours, not even looking* Don't... Touch... The hood.


avoids biting the hood


----------



## Arnak (Jul 14, 2019)

Rave the party wolf said:


> avoids biting the hood


*Grip tightens*


----------



## Rave the party wolf (Jul 14, 2019)

Arnak said:


> *Grip tightens*


Attemps to eat the roof


----------



## Tyno (Jul 14, 2019)

Arnak said:


> *Grip tightens*


*baps*


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Jul 14, 2019)

"I wish I had some ranch sauce." The fox muttered to himself.


----------



## Arnak (Jul 14, 2019)

Rave the party wolf said:


> Attemps to eat the roof





Tyno said:


> *baps*


*With unnatural strength, he flings you*


----------



## Rave the party wolf (Jul 14, 2019)

Tyno said:


> *baps*


boops Tyno


----------



## Rave the party wolf (Jul 14, 2019)

Arnak said:


> *With unnatural strength, he flings you*


Tps back down sans eye glowes* hey what was that for?


----------



## Tazmo (Jul 14, 2019)

Jaredthefox92 said:


> "I wish I had some ranch sauce." The fox muttered to himself.


*plays Stairway to Heaven backwards*. *a bottle of ranch slowly appears*


----------



## Arnak (Jul 14, 2019)

Rave the party wolf said:


> Tps back down sans eye glowes* hey what was that for?


I do not wish to show my face


----------



## Rave the party wolf (Jul 14, 2019)

Arnak said:


> I do not wish to show my face


i dont wish to retrieve my tree from the highway


----------



## Rave the party wolf (Jul 14, 2019)

Tazmo said:


> *plays Stairway to Heaven backwards*. *a bottle of ranch slowly appears*


tries to eat stairway to heaven


----------



## Arnak (Jul 14, 2019)

*sighs* mortals... *Snaps and the tree is right outside the door*


----------



## Tazmo (Jul 14, 2019)

Arnak said:


> *sighs* mortals... *Snaps and the tree is right outside the door*


Are...are you Santa? And is it Christmas?


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Jul 14, 2019)

"How the? They got some fancy teleportation matrix around here?" Grief said as he took it and began to dip it with his wings.


----------



## Rave the party wolf (Jul 14, 2019)

Arnak said:


> *sighs* mortals... *Snaps and the tree is right outside the door*


im not mortal or mortal i have no sens of meaning rime or reason i see no profe that, i, iran, or cake exists


----------



## Rave the party wolf (Jul 14, 2019)

Rave the party wolf said:


> im not mortal or mortal i have no sens of meaning rime or reason i see no profe that i iran or cake exists


*also snacks on the tree


----------



## Arnak (Jul 14, 2019)

Tazmo said:


> Are...are you Santa? And is it Christmas?


No


Rave the party wolf said:


> im not mortal or mortal i have no sens of meaning rime or reason i see no profe that, i, iran, or cake exists


You've drugged all your life


----------



## Rave the party wolf (Jul 14, 2019)

Arnak said:


> No
> 
> You've drugged all your life


iv never done drugs


----------



## Arnak (Jul 14, 2019)

Rave the party wolf said:


> iv never done drugs


Doesn't matter


----------



## Tazmo (Jul 14, 2019)

Arnak said:


> No



;w;  all righty then, you got a magic chessboard?


----------



## Rave the party wolf (Jul 14, 2019)

Tazmo said:


> ;w;  all righty then, you got a magic chessboard?


that would be awesome


----------



## Rave the party wolf (Jul 14, 2019)

Arnak said:


> Doesn't matter


seriously i want proof that i exist


----------



## Tazmo (Jul 15, 2019)

Rave the party wolf said:


> seriously i want proof that i exist


*holds up a mirror*


----------



## Arnak (Jul 15, 2019)

Tazmo said:


> ;w;  all righty then, you got a magic chessboard?


*Rummaging through pockets, the following items tossed out *

The necronomicon
A crystal skull
A Zuni fetish doll (looks like a pygmy)
Money's paw
Several ogre teeth
And a picture of a beautiful cat girl


----------



## WXYZ (Jul 15, 2019)

Rave the party wolf said:


> seriously i want proof that i exist


I hand a piece of paper to the imaginary wolf with the words "you exist" written on it.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Jul 15, 2019)

*Grief then lets out a comical belch.*


----------



## Rave the party wolf (Jul 15, 2019)




----------



## Rave the party wolf (Jul 15, 2019)

Manchesterite said:


> I hand a piece of paper to the imaginary wolf with the words "you exist" written on it.


i have trouble believing in myself


----------



## WXYZ (Jul 15, 2019)

Rave the party wolf said:


> i have trouble believing in myself


I lock the imaginary wolf inside the bar's restroom. Inside the restroom is a hidden speaker, which stars playing a recording of "I Believe In You" on a loop.


----------



## Tazmo (Jul 15, 2019)

Arnak said:


> *Rummaging through pockets, the following items tossed out *
> 
> a picture of Majira


----------



## Arnak (Jul 15, 2019)

Tazmo said:


>


*Has never heard of majira, quickly picks the a picture of a certain panther up* you saw nothing!


----------



## Rave the party wolf (Jul 15, 2019)

Manchesterite said:


> I lock the imaginary wolf inside the bar's restroom. Inside the restroom is a hidden speaker, which stars playing a recording of "I Believe In You" on a loop.


It still cant be proved


----------



## Tazmo (Jul 15, 2019)

Arnak said:


> *Has never heard of majira, quickly picks the a picture of a certain panther up* you saw nothing!


Is that @The Matte-Black Cat ?  Aww :3


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Jul 15, 2019)

"What's going on?" The fox said as he finished his meal and turned around.


----------



## Arnak (Jul 15, 2019)

Tazmo said:


> Is that @The Matte-Black Cat ?  Aww :3


*Growls as a yes*


----------



## Universe (Jul 15, 2019)

*I tripped and critically injured myself*


----------



## WXYZ (Jul 15, 2019)

The Universe said:


> *I tripped and critically injured myself*


I cast Healmore upon the derg, hoping for the best.


----------



## Universe (Jul 15, 2019)

*I groaned cursing myself for my clumsiness*


----------



## Doodle Bunny (Jul 15, 2019)

A bedraggled, brown rabbit enters the bar. She carries a bulky bag for her small frame and is draped in a tattered, green cloak.

She literally hops up onto the stool, and places her head in her paws.

“What a day...” the new rabbit moans in exhaustion.


----------



## WXYZ (Jul 15, 2019)

"You tell me. I had to rebuild this bar due to the antics of a bizarre Manokit," I say, trying desperately to stave off fatigue.


----------



## Doodle Bunny (Jul 15, 2019)

The rabbit takes a brief moment to look around the place.

“Not bad for one day,” she comments, “I wouldn’t have guessed it.”


----------



## Tyno (Jul 15, 2019)

Manchesterite said:


> "You tell me. I had to rebuild this bar due to the antics of a bizarre Manokit," I say, trying desperately to stave off fatigue.


there were no trees left in the bar... it had to be T E R M I N A T E D!


----------



## WXYZ (Jul 15, 2019)

"Well, I did call in certain favors. The mice, for example, did much of the..."
I manically point all over the place, explaining the minutiae of the bar's construction.
Then I see the Manokit. Flashbacks... *thud*


----------



## Tyno (Jul 15, 2019)

Manchesterite said:


> "Well, I did call in certain favors. The mice, for example, did much of the..."
> I manically point all over the place, explaining the minutiae of the bar's construction.
> Then I see the Manokit. Flashbacks... *thud*


<_<
>_>
Someone else is paying for therapy!


----------



## Doodle Bunny (Jul 15, 2019)

The rabbit looked down concerned.

“Can we get some water for this dog?” She requested.


----------



## Universe (Jul 15, 2019)

*I groaned and passed out*


----------



## Tyno (Jul 15, 2019)

:0
they're all passing out!


----------



## Arnak (Jul 15, 2019)

Doodle Bunny said:


> The rabbit looked down concerned.
> 
> “Can we get some water for this dog?” She requested.


*Points staff at the fridge and a bottle of water floats out and towards you* 

I think I'll work here for a time


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Jul 15, 2019)

*Swivels around on a bar stool excitedly*

"I don't know what the heck is happening, but I'd like a drink please, are there any servers?"


----------



## Arnak (Jul 15, 2019)

Liseran Thistle said:


> *Swivels around on a bar stool excitedly*
> 
> "I don't know what the heck is happening, but I'd like a drink please, are there any servers?"


*Slowly rises* what will it be?


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Jul 15, 2019)

Arnak said:


> *Slowly rises* what will it be?



"Well, I kind of don't like alcohol. Do you serve shirley temples here?" I ask, stopping the swiveling. "It's hard work out on a farm you know. You get any work done in this bar here?"


----------



## Arnak (Jul 15, 2019)

Liseran Thistle said:


> "Well, I kind of don't like alcohol. Do you serve shirley temples here?" I ask, stopping the swiveling. "It's hard work out on a farm you know. You get any work done in this bar here?"


*Thinks for a second before answering* I just started today, but here you go *turns around slowly with the Shirley Temple in paw*


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Jul 15, 2019)

Arnak said:


> *Thinks for a second before answering* I just started today, but here you go *turns around slowly with the Shirley Temple in paw*



I take the drink, taking a sip. "Wow, really? I didn't think bars hired so well." I say. "Where ya' from, anyway? I don't think I've ever seen a fur like you before."


----------



## Arnak (Jul 15, 2019)

Liseran Thistle said:


> I take the drink, taking a sip. "Wow, really? I didn't think bars hired so well." I say. "Where ya' from, anyway? I don't think I've ever seen a fur like you before."


I'm not from around here, I can't say where. No one would believe me anyway.


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Jul 15, 2019)

Arnak said:


> I'm not from around here, I can't say where. No one would believe me anyway.



I laugh, "Sounds like someone likes playing the dark and mysterious card." I tap my shirley temple glass, thoughtfully. "If you tell me where you're from, I'll tell you all about my farm! Besides, I've got a few secrets on that old farm no ones really supposed to know about. So it'll be an even trade!"


----------



## Tyno (Jul 15, 2019)

*a turkey runs into the bar*


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Jul 15, 2019)

Tyno said:


> *a turkey runs into the bar*



I perk up at the sound of turkey clucks. "Oh boy, dinner!" I turn to @Arnak . "Hey, I'll be right back, I just gotta catch a turkey for dinner tonight, then you can tell me all about that secret of yours." I get up, and chase after the turkey.


----------



## Tyno (Jul 15, 2019)

Liseran Thistle said:


> I perk up at the sound of turkey clucks. "Oh boy, dinner!" I turn to @Arnak . "Hey, I'll be right back, I just gotta catch a turkey for dinner tonight, then you can tell me all about that secret of yours." I get up, and chase after the turkey.


"Hold on wait... aren't you a deer?"


----------



## Arnak (Jul 15, 2019)

Liseran Thistle said:


> I laugh, "Sounds like someone likes playing the dark and mysterious card." I tap my shirley temple glass, thoughtfully. "If you tell me where you're from, I'll tell you all about my farm! Besides, I've got a few secrets on that old farm no ones really supposed to know about. So it'll be an even trade!"


... *Sighs in defeat* I am from the space between your reality and the void. It's a nice place if you don't mind novices challenging you every 2 centuries... Not many challenge me these days. Magic must be waning from this world


----------



## Tyno (Jul 15, 2019)

Arnak said:


> ... *Sighs in defeat* I am from the space between your reality and the void. It's a nice place if you don't mind novices challenging you every 2 centuries... Not many challenge me these days. Magic must be waning from this world


Hmm a challenge you say? 
*puts on a blue baseball cap backwards*
My rattata is in the top percentage of rattata!


----------



## Arnak (Jul 15, 2019)

Tyno said:


> Hmm a challenge you say?
> *puts on a blue baseball cap backwards*
> My rattata is in the top percentage of rattata!



I have no time for you're games mortal. Return to the Palm tree you spawned from


----------



## Universe (Jul 15, 2019)

“Hey”


----------



## Tyno (Jul 15, 2019)

Arnak said:


> I have no time for you're games mortal. Return to the Palm tree you spawned from


You're just afraid to get defeated by my ratatta!


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Jul 15, 2019)

Tyno said:


> You're just afraid to get defeated by my ratatta!




I huff, annoyed. "Hey, knock it off you two! This is a nice, public establishment." I say, tucking the turkey under my arm. "Plus your scaring the turkey, it don't like your unfriendly attitudes."


----------



## Tyno (Jul 15, 2019)

Liseran Thistle said:


> I huff, annoyed. "Hey, knock it off you two! This is a nice, public establishment." I say, tucking the turkey under my arm. "Plus your scaring the turkey, it don't like your unfriendly attitudes."


Oh.... this isn't the Battle Buffet?


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Jul 15, 2019)

Tyno said:


> Oh.... this isn't the Battle Buffet?



I cross my arms. ¨Nope! This is a genuine bar where people come to drink and eat. It ain't nice to go around challenging folk."


----------



## Pyruus (Jul 15, 2019)

*walks in, looks around, and raises eyebrows*
Fascinating.
*Finds a quiet seat to go to*


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Jul 15, 2019)

looking around, I notice no one is around to serve drinks. "Oh no. Our ruckus may have just scared away even the staff..." I say, worried.


----------



## WXYZ (Jul 15, 2019)

"I am currently substituting for the staff. What drinks would you like?"


----------



## Arnak (Jul 15, 2019)

*stuffing face with venison, face somehow still invisible*


----------



## Tazmo (Jul 15, 2019)

Arnak said:


> *stuffing face with venison, face somehow still invisible*


* lifts hood*. Hey buddy!


----------



## Tyno (Jul 15, 2019)

Tazmo said:


> * lifts hood*. Hey buddy!


I wouldn't do that. Hit the undo button!


----------



## Arnak (Jul 15, 2019)

Tazmo said:


> * lifts hood*. Hey buddy!


*Sighs as his face is exposed* hello taz


----------



## Tazmo (Jul 15, 2019)

Arnak said:


> *Sighs as his face is exposed* hello taz


Hey @Arnak !


----------



## Arnak (Jul 15, 2019)

*looks at self in polished glass* does anyone have scale polish in blood red? ... And maybe a razor too?


----------



## Doodle Bunny (Jul 15, 2019)

Arnak said:


> *looks at self in polished glass* does anyone have scale polish in blood red? ... And maybe a razor too?


The rabbit’s long ears perk up, suddenly excited.

“Ohoho! I got something that’ll make those scales shine!” she exclaims, punctuating it by slapping the bar-top.

With a thud, the rabbit places that large bag up kn the bar. After some digging, she pulls out a vial of something.

“This,” she shakes the contents, “Is a special oil I extracted from a carnivorous plant. I planned on experimenting with it as a medium for my paints, but I’m willing to part with it for a fair price.”


----------



## Arnak (Jul 15, 2019)

Doodle Bunny said:


> The rabbit’s long ears perk up, suddenly excited.
> 
> “Ohoho! I got something that’ll make those scales shine!” she exclaims, punctuating it by slapping the bar-top.
> 
> ...


Money is useless to me... Except in these situations... And the razor?


----------



## Doodle Bunny (Jul 16, 2019)

Arnak said:


> Money is useless to me... Except in these situations... And the razor?


The rabbit lifts a finger and digs around once more. This time, pulling out a bundle of rags. Once unwrapped, there sits what appears to be a razor-sharp tooth.

“I found this one on the coastline,” she explains, pulling out a journal, “From my escapades, I think it came from a Killer Mouth.”

The rabbit flips the page to a hand-drawn diagram of a giant, primitive-looking eel.

“I’ve never seen one alive,” she states, “but I know their teeth are sharp as anything. Like a big ol’ shark tooth.”


----------



## Arnak (Jul 16, 2019)

Doodle Bunny said:


> The rabbit lifts a finger and digs around once more. This time, pulling out a bundle of rags. Once unwrapped, there sits what appears to be a razor-sharp tooth.
> 
> “I found this one on the coastline,” she explains, pulling out a journal, “From my escapades, I think it came from a Killer Mouth.”
> 
> ...


Do you know how long it took to regrow my tail after one of those attacked? But thanks


----------



## Doodle Bunny (Jul 16, 2019)

Arnak said:


> Do you know how long it took to regrow my tail after one of those attacked? But thanks


The rabbit smirks, “No problem. You’re lucky you didn’t get swallowed whole by one of these.”


----------



## Arnak (Jul 16, 2019)

Doodle Bunny said:


> The rabbit smirks, “No problem. You’re lucky you didn’t get swallowed whole by one of these.”


Indeed... Though they are quite tasty. I have a few swimming close to my castle


----------



## Doodle Bunny (Jul 16, 2019)

Arnak said:


> Indeed... Though they are quite tasty. I have a few swimming close to my castle


The rabbit’s dull, exhausted eyes suddenly light up.

“Would you mind if I paid it a visit? I am just dying to draw a live one!” the rabbit requests, an excited energy returning to her.


----------



## Universe (Jul 16, 2019)

Hello


----------



## WXYZ (Jul 16, 2019)

"Welcome back to the bar! quite awake now, thank you. I'm currently serving drinks..."
I faint due to exhaustion.


----------



## Universe (Jul 16, 2019)

“I’ve been standing here the whole time”


----------



## WXYZ (Jul 16, 2019)

Dizziness continues to haunt me.


----------



## Arnak (Jul 16, 2019)

Doodle Bunny said:


> The rabbit’s dull, exhausted eyes suddenly light up.
> 
> “Would you mind if I paid it a visit? I am just dying to draw a live one!” the rabbit requests, an excited energy returning to her.


Just be careful, they're especially hostile towards new people


----------



## Rave the party wolf (Jul 16, 2019)

The Universe said:


> *I tripped and critically injured myself*


*steals your tree*


----------



## Doodle Bunny (Jul 16, 2019)

Arnak said:


> Just be careful, they're especially hostile towards new people


“I know how to observe from a distance,” the rabbit explains, “I mostly want to look at their locomotion. Bestialogists pay big time for those kinds of notes!”


----------



## WXYZ (Jul 16, 2019)

Rave the party wolf said:


> *steals your tree*


I rise up, hanging an ostentatious sign. It reads: "No Talk Of Trees Or Woods In The Bar"


----------



## Arnak (Jul 16, 2019)

Doodle Bunny said:


> “I know how to observe from a distance,” the rabbit explains, “I mostly want to look at their locomotion. Bestialogists pay big time for those kinds of notes!”


Of course they would, it's only natural for one to be curious. *Puts hand under your chin* just like I'm curious about you (take that as you will)


----------



## Doodle Bunny (Jul 17, 2019)

Arnak said:


> Of course they would, it's only natural for one to be curious. *Puts hand under your chin* just like I'm curious about you (take that as you will)


The rabbit guides that hand away from her face.

“Exactly what do you wanna know about me?” she questions with a smirk.


----------



## Tyno (Jul 17, 2019)

Manchesterite said:


> I rise up, hanging an ostentatious sign. It reads: "No Talk Of Trees Or Woods In The Bar"


YOU'VE TAKEN IT TOO FAR THIS TIME!


----------



## WXYZ (Jul 17, 2019)

Tyno said:


> YOU'VE TAKEN IT TOO FAR THIS TIME!


I eat the sign.


----------



## Tyno (Jul 17, 2019)

Manchesterite said:


> I eat the sign.


Respect earned again :V


----------



## Universe (Jul 17, 2019)

“ENOUGH” *I screamed growing 70 feet in height*


----------



## Tyno (Jul 17, 2019)

Universe said:


> “ENOUGH” *I screamed growing 70 feet in height*


:0
A macro!
*instantly wants to climb it*


----------



## Arnak (Jul 17, 2019)

Doodle Bunny said:


> The rabbit guides that hand away from her face.
> 
> “Exactly what do you wanna know about me?” she questions with a smirk.


How such a pretty rabbit can stañd being around such barbarians? *Gestures to the chaos around us*


----------



## Tyno (Jul 17, 2019)

Arnak said:


> How such a pretty rabbit can stañd being around such barbarians? *Gestures to the chaos around us*


Black magic of course!


----------



## Universe (Jul 17, 2019)

Tyno said:


> :0
> A macro!
> *instantly wants to climb it*


*I shrank back to 20 feet tall*


----------



## Tyno (Jul 17, 2019)

Universe said:


> *I shrank back to 20 feet tall*


[visible confusion]


----------



## Universe (Jul 17, 2019)

*mutters to myself in celestial*


----------



## Tyno (Jul 17, 2019)

Universe said:


> *mutters to myself in celestial*


;w;


----------



## Universe (Jul 17, 2019)

*starts to cry*


----------



## Tyno (Jul 17, 2019)

Universe said:


> *starts to cry*


*offers some tissues*


----------



## Universe (Jul 17, 2019)

*I was getting drunk off of dragonfruit smoothies*


----------



## Doodle Bunny (Jul 18, 2019)

Arnak said:


> How such a pretty rabbit can stañd being around such barbarians? *Gestures to the chaos around us*


The rabbit chortles, “Believe me, I’ve been around a whole lot worse.”


----------



## Rave the party wolf (Jul 18, 2019)

Doodle Bunny said:


> The rabbit chortles, “Believe me, I’ve been around a whole lot worse.”


I am delighted to report that if i move a pencil across paper a certain way is seems to make a mark on the paper
Has anyone else encountered this phenomenon???


----------



## Arnak (Jul 18, 2019)

Doodle Bunny said:


> The rabbit chortles, “Believe me, I’ve been around a whole lot worse.”


Like???


----------



## Doodle Bunny (Jul 18, 2019)

Arnak said:


> Like???





Rave the party wolf said:


> I am delighted to report that if i move a pencil across paper a certain way is seems to make a mark on the paper
> Has anyone else encountered this phenomenon???


The rabbit merely gives a knowing look in mysterious fashion.

“That’s where it all starts, buddy! Call it a blessing or a curse,” she calls to the shouting wolf impressed by the mechanics of a pencil.


----------



## Arnak (Jul 18, 2019)

Doodle Bunny said:


> The rabbit merely gives a knowing look in mysterious fashion.
> 
> “That’s where it all starts, buddy! Call it a blessing or a curse,” she calls to the shouting wolf impressed by the mechanics of a pencil.


Oh


----------



## Universe (Jul 18, 2019)

“I hate my life”


----------



## Tyno (Jul 18, 2019)

Universe said:


> “I hate my life”


Oh?


----------



## Universe (Jul 18, 2019)

Tyno said:


> Oh?


*tries to kill my self*


----------



## Rave the party wolf (Jul 19, 2019)

oi


----------



## Rave the party wolf (Jul 19, 2019)

Universe said:


> *tries to kill my self*


NU


----------



## Rave the party wolf (Jul 19, 2019)

Doodle Bunny said:


> The rabbit merely gives a knowing look in mysterious fashion.
> 
> “That’s where it all starts, buddy! Call it a blessing or a curse,” she calls to the shouting wolf impressed by the mechanics of a pencil.


indeed the pencil is such a mystery i also want conclusive proof that Iran exists but that's a side note


----------



## Arnak (Jul 19, 2019)

*he sits in utter confusion at the wolf who rediscovered the pencil* uuuuhhhhh????


----------



## Tazmo (Jul 19, 2019)

Rave the party wolf said:


> indeed the pencil is such a mystery i also want conclusive proof that Iran exists but that's a side note



Prepare to lose your mind.  *takes out a pen and inks a doodle*. Here, its yours now.


----------



## Rave the party wolf (Jul 19, 2019)

Arnak said:


> *he sits in utter confusion at the wolf who rediscovered the pencil* uuuuhhhhh????





Tazmo said:


> Prepare to lose your mind.  *takes out a pen and inks a doodle*. Here, its yours now.


My tree remains in the highway
And theirs no reason to be confused


----------



## WXYZ (Jul 19, 2019)

Rave the party wolf said:


> indeed the pencil is such a mystery i also want conclusive proof that Iran exists but that's a side note


I present him with a map of Iran, my face approximating the smiley .


Spoiler: The Map


----------



## Rave the party wolf (Jul 19, 2019)

Rave the party wolf said:


> My tree remains in the highway
> And theirs no reason to be confused


PS:area 51 is the most well known secret base


----------



## Rave the party wolf (Jul 19, 2019)

Manchesterite said:


> I present him with a map of Iran, with my face approximating the smiley .
> 
> 
> Spoiler: The Map


Not to be obtuse but how is this proof??


----------



## WXYZ (Jul 19, 2019)

I leave the bar permanently, tired of its craziness.


----------



## Rave the party wolf (Jul 19, 2019)

Manchesterite said:


> I leave the bar permanently, tired of its craziness.


how is that crazy?? ,_,


----------



## Arnak (Jul 19, 2019)

Rave the party wolf said:


> My tree remains in the highway
> And theirs no reason to be confused


I use a quill


----------



## Rave the party wolf (Jul 19, 2019)

Arnak said:


> I use a quill


i used to but it was hard to get ink out of pens


----------



## Arnak (Jul 19, 2019)

Rave the party wolf said:


> i used to but it was hard to get ink out of pens


*Slowly sinks out of sight, maybe to visit the cute fox down the street or the sergal next door*


----------



## Universe (Jul 19, 2019)

Rave the party wolf said:


> NU


“I can’t live like this anymore”


----------



## Ringo the Wolf (Jul 19, 2019)

[_Walks up to the camera and places Minigun on a cardboard box and sits down in a chair._]
"I am Heavy Weapons Guy... and _*this*_ [_grabs Minigun_] is my weapon. [_lays both hands covetously on Minigun_] She weighs one hundred fifty kilograms and fires two hundred dollar, custom-tooled cartridges at ten thousand rounds per minute. [_looks intently at viewer_] It costs four hundred thousand dollars to fire this weapon...for _twelve seconds_."


----------



## Tyno (Jul 19, 2019)

*releases termites*


----------



## Koriekraiz13 (Jul 21, 2019)

*Walks in bar dosen t give a crap about everybody else, orders cokefloat, drinks like nobody's watching, tips the bartender, and orders a mountain dew to drink as he plays pool, by himself, versus him self,


----------



## Universe (Jul 22, 2019)

*I walk over to him*


----------



## Moar Krabs (Jul 22, 2019)

DepressionMachine said:


> [_Walks up to the camera and places Minigun on a cardboard box and sits down in a chair._]
> "I am Heavy Weapons Guy... and _*this*_ [_grabs Minigun_] is my weapon. [_lays both hands covetously on Minigun_] She weighs one hundred fifty kilograms and fires two hundred dollar, custom-tooled cartridges at ten thousand rounds per minute. [_looks intently at viewer_] It costs four hundred thousand dollars to fire this weapon...for _twelve seconds_."


ok now this is quality content


----------



## Ringo the Wolf (Jul 22, 2019)

Moar Krabs said:


> ok now this is quality content


"Some people think they can outsmart me. Maybe, [_sniff_] maybe. I've yet to meet one that can outsmart bullet."


----------



## Tyno (Jul 22, 2019)

DepressionMachine said:


> "Some people think they can outsmart me. Maybe, [_sniff_] maybe. I've yet to meet one that can outsmart bullet."


*beats bullet in game of checkers*


----------



## Ringo the Wolf (Jul 22, 2019)

Tyno said:


> *beats bullet in game of checkers*


"Heheh, cry some more."


----------



## лОРИк (Jul 22, 2019)

Hate alcohol. Hate alcoholics. Hate everyone who makes alcohol. Love juice.


----------



## Than0s (Jul 22, 2019)

*walks into the bar showing off his new 4g infinity gauntlet*

"This, this does put a smile to my face"


----------



## Universe (Jul 22, 2019)

“I’m the last one of my kind”


----------



## Arnak (Jul 22, 2019)

Than0s said:


> *walks into the bar showing off his new 4g infinity gauntlet*
> 
> "This, this does put a smile to my face"


*Takes it* you are not fit to judge this planet. Only when it is time, shall I allow you to pass judgement.


----------



## Tyno (Jul 22, 2019)

Arnak said:


> *Takes it* you are not fit to judge this planet. Only when it is time, shall I allow you to pass judgement.


nooooooo ;w;


----------



## Arnak (Jul 23, 2019)

Tyno said:


> nooooooo ;w;


*Baps you with staff* hush


----------



## Than0s (Jul 23, 2019)

Arnak said:


> *Takes it* you are not fit to judge this planet. Only when it is time, shall I allow you to pass judgement.


I will leave your planet alone until that time occurs. *takes out his spare gauntlet and yeets himself to titan*


----------



## Arnak (Jul 23, 2019)

Than0s said:


> I will leave your planet alone until that time occurs. *takes out his spare gauntlet and yeets himself to titan*


*Watches and whispers* may wisdom guide you


----------



## Tyno (Jul 23, 2019)

Arnak said:


> *Baps you with staff* hush


*baps you with bap cannon*
No u


----------



## Universe (Jul 23, 2019)

*baps*


----------



## Ringo the Wolf (Jul 23, 2019)

What is happening!?


----------



## Tyno (Jul 23, 2019)

Universe said:


> *baps*


*hard baps*


----------



## Universe (Jul 23, 2019)

Tyno said:


> *hard baps*


*baps*


----------



## Tyno (Jul 23, 2019)

Universe said:


> *baps*


*epically dodges and baps*


----------



## Universe (Jul 23, 2019)

Tyno said:


> *epically dodges and baps*


*Dodges*


----------



## Tyno (Jul 23, 2019)

Universe said:


> *Dodges*


*dodges*


----------



## Ringo the Wolf (Jul 23, 2019)

I will remove dodges from here if you abuse it.


----------



## Tyno (Jul 23, 2019)

DepressionMachine said:


> I will remove dodges from here if you abuse it.


*dodges that comment*


----------



## Ringo the Wolf (Jul 23, 2019)

Tyno said:


> *dodges that comment*


*removes dodge ability*


----------



## Ringo the Wolf (Jul 23, 2019)

You _CANNOT_


----------



## Tyno (Jul 23, 2019)

DepressionMachine said:


> You _CANNOT_


*D O D G E S*


----------



## Ringo the Wolf (Jul 23, 2019)

Tyno said:


> *D O D G E S*


----------



## Universe (Jul 23, 2019)

*dodges*


----------



## Tyno (Jul 23, 2019)

DepressionMachine said:


>


*strikes video*


----------



## Ringo the Wolf (Jul 23, 2019)

Tyno said:


> *strikes video*


*slap*
now this is annoying


----------



## Tyno (Jul 23, 2019)

DepressionMachine said:


> *slap*
> now this is annoying


*your slap does nothing because of face floof*


----------



## Ringo the Wolf (Jul 23, 2019)

Tyno said:


> *your slap does nothing because of face floof*


Dude...
*punch*


----------



## Tyno (Jul 23, 2019)

DepressionMachine said:


> Dude...
> *punch*


*floof absorbs it*


----------



## Ringo the Wolf (Jul 23, 2019)

Tyno said:


> *floof absorbs it*


Floof is not that strong agaisnt slap, when will you learrrn


----------



## Universe (Jul 23, 2019)

Stop it


----------



## Ringo the Wolf (Jul 23, 2019)

Get some help


----------



## Universe (Jul 23, 2019)

*Starts to power up*


----------



## Ringo the Wolf (Jul 23, 2019)

Universe said:


> *Starts to power up*


NANIII!?


----------



## Tyno (Jul 23, 2019)

Universe said:


> *Starts to power up*


*powers you down*
Stop wasting electricity! :V


----------



## Ringo the Wolf (Jul 23, 2019)

Tyno said:


> *powers you down*
> Stop wasting electricity! :V


Good point


----------



## Universe (Jul 23, 2019)

Tyno said:


> *powers you down*
> Stop wasting electricity! :V


*keeps powering up*


----------



## Tyno (Jul 23, 2019)

Universe said:


> *keeps powering up*


My electricity bill!


----------



## Ringo the Wolf (Jul 23, 2019)

He's gonna explode like overheated light bulb! 
DON'T *DO* IT!!!


----------



## Tyno (Jul 23, 2019)

:00000000


----------



## Universe (Jul 23, 2019)

Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh *My aura flares up*


----------



## Tyno (Jul 23, 2019)

Universe said:


> Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh *My aura flares up*


MY BILLS IM GOING TO HAVE


----------



## Ringo the Wolf (Jul 23, 2019)

DON'T MAKE ME DO IT...


----------



## Universe (Jul 23, 2019)

Tyno said:


> MY BILLS IM GOING TO HAVE


*keeps powering up *


----------



## Tyno (Jul 23, 2019)

DepressionMachine said:


> DON'T MAKE ME DO IT...


DO ITTTTT


----------



## Ringo the Wolf (Jul 23, 2019)

I feel like this will be anime RP...


----------



## Universe (Jul 23, 2019)

Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhh *I powered up even more*


----------



## Tyno (Jul 23, 2019)

umm


----------



## Ringo the Wolf (Jul 23, 2019)

OKAY...
One For All... FULL COWL


----------



## Universe (Jul 23, 2019)

KIOKEN!


----------



## Ringo the Wolf (Jul 23, 2019)

Universe said:


> KIOKEN!


*Dodges*
I'M ONLY USING 5% OF MY QUIRK


----------



## Universe (Jul 23, 2019)

DepressionMachine said:


> *Dodges*
> I'M ONLY USING 5% OF MY QUIRK


Kamehameha


----------



## Ringo the Wolf (Jul 23, 2019)

Universe said:


> Kamehameha


*Dodges*
Too slow for my maneuverability!


----------



## Universe (Jul 23, 2019)

*goes Ultra Instinct*


----------



## Ringo the Wolf (Jul 23, 2019)

Universe said:


> *goes Ultra Instinct*


Do you really wanna continue this... At Juice Bar!?


----------



## Universe (Jul 23, 2019)

No


----------



## Ringo the Wolf (Jul 23, 2019)

Universe said:


> No


Then calm* NOW* boi, this Bar is too vulnerable...


----------



## Universe (Jul 23, 2019)

*drops out of ultra instinct*


----------



## Ringo the Wolf (Jul 23, 2019)

Tyno just ran away, well...


----------



## Universe (Jul 23, 2019)

*I winced cupping my hand over my left eye*


----------



## Ringo the Wolf (Jul 23, 2019)

Universe said:


> *I winced cupping my hand over my left eye*


"Are you OK?"


----------



## Universe (Jul 23, 2019)

DepressionMachine said:


> "Are you OK?"


“Ah darn scar’s acting up again”


----------



## Ringo the Wolf (Jul 23, 2019)

Universe said:


> “Ah darn scar’s acting up again”


"Oh well..."


----------



## Arnak (Jul 23, 2019)

Back to work I go


----------



## Tyno (Jul 23, 2019)

*drinccs apple juice*


----------



## Universe (Jul 23, 2019)

“Why me”


----------



## Tyno (Jul 24, 2019)

where are the trees?


----------



## Universe (Jul 24, 2019)

“I don’t know and I don’t care”


----------



## Tyno (Jul 24, 2019)

Universe said:


> “I don’t know and I don’t care”


:0 are you the tree?


----------



## Universe (Jul 24, 2019)

“No”


----------



## Tyno (Jul 24, 2019)

Universe said:


> “No”


Prove it


----------



## Universe (Jul 24, 2019)

*Spreads my wings*


----------



## Tyno (Jul 24, 2019)

Ok?


----------



## ssaannttoo (Jan 7, 2021)

Wow, it's been quite a while hasn't it?


----------



## Alyx_0_0 (Jan 7, 2021)

Yes this place has cobwebs everywhere!


----------



## ssaannttoo (Jan 7, 2021)

lol. true that.


----------



## Alyx_0_0 (Jan 7, 2021)

*Looks around at all the cobwebs*


----------



## ssaannttoo (Jan 7, 2021)

*Noms cobwebs.*

B-bwah!


----------



## Alyx_0_0 (Jan 7, 2021)

I don't think you're supposed to eat them... *Tries to hold in laughter*

*Large duster magically appears and I start dusting the bar, cleaning the cobwebs out of the corners and dusting off the surfaces*


----------



## ssaannttoo (Jan 7, 2021)

Alys_0_0 said:


> I don't think you're supposed to eat them... *Tries to hold in laughter*
> 
> *Large duster magically appears and I start dusting the bar, cleaning the cobwebs out of the corners and dusting off the surfaces*


*Dusts with tail.*


----------



## Alyx_0_0 (Jan 7, 2021)

*After about an hour, there are no more cobwebs and there is no more dust on the surfaces. Other cleaning things magically appear and I begin using them to make the entire bar as clean as I can*


----------



## ssaannttoo (Jan 7, 2021)

Alys_0_0 said:


> *After about an hour, there are no more cobwebs and there is no more dust on the surfaces. Other cleaning things magically appear and I begin using them to make the entire bar as clean as I can*


*Licks.*


----------



## Alyx_0_0 (Jan 7, 2021)

*After a few more hours {cleaning takes ages}, the entire place is perfectly clean and ready for business* Ahhh... Success! *Quickly replaces all juices with juices that aren't expired*


----------



## ssaannttoo (Jan 7, 2021)

*Sucks juice straight from the tap.*

Mhm~


----------



## Alyx_0_0 (Jan 7, 2021)

*Quickly grabs you and pulls you away* No! You gotta drink from a cup! I just cleaned this... *Carefully cleans it again*


----------



## ssaannttoo (Jan 7, 2021)

Alys_0_0 said:


> *Quickly grabs you and pulls you away* No! You gotta drink from a cup! I just cleaned this... *Carefully cleans it again*


*Scurries over to another one, and does the same thing.*

I waste no paper cups!


----------



## Alyx_0_0 (Jan 7, 2021)

*Pulls you off this one and keeps holding you as I clean it* Stop! We have glass cups!


----------



## ssaannttoo (Jan 7, 2021)

Alys_0_0 said:


> *Pulls you off this one and keeps holding you as I clean it* Stop! We have glass cups!


Bree... Okie.. mind getting me one?


----------



## Alyx_0_0 (Jan 7, 2021)

*Keeps hold of you until I get a glass cup for you* Here! No more dirtying the nozzles.


----------



## ssaannttoo (Jan 7, 2021)

*I quickly dash for the juice taps again as soon as you go to get me one.*

Eavul~

(ÒwÓ)


----------



## ssaannttoo (Jan 7, 2021)

Alys_0_0 said:


> *Keeps hold of you until I get a glass cup for you* Here! No more dirtying the nozzles.


(lmao, how'd you know?! I prepped that response, lmao.)


----------



## Alyx_0_0 (Jan 7, 2021)

{I know all!! XD}

*Gives you the cup before setting you down*


----------



## ssaannttoo (Jan 7, 2021)

Alys_0_0 said:


> {I know all!! XD}
> 
> *Gives you the cup before setting you down*


*Sips from cup.*

Bleh!

What juice is this!?

*Knocks over.*


----------



## Alyx_0_0 (Jan 7, 2021)

{I didn't put any juice in it???}

*Catches cup before it breaks* The air kind, apparently.


----------



## ssaannttoo (Jan 7, 2021)

(Lmao, i thought it had juice, lmao. I love being difficult.)

Bleh.. air juice is stinky.


----------



## Alyx_0_0 (Jan 7, 2021)

Maybe get juice in the cup before trying to drink it? *Hands you the _empty_ {XD} cup again for you to fill*


----------



## ssaannttoo (Jan 7, 2021)

*Walks to juice.*

Which one?


----------



## Alyx_0_0 (Jan 7, 2021)

*Goes to pool table {because every good bar has a pool table probably}* Just pick whatever looks good!


----------



## ssaannttoo (Jan 7, 2021)

*Puts a little bit of everything into the cup.*

Okie!


----------



## Alyx_0_0 (Jan 7, 2021)

*Sets up pool table to play, even though I'm terrible at pool* Ew... You sure you wanna drink that?


----------



## ssaannttoo (Jan 7, 2021)

Alys_0_0 said:


> *Sets up pool table to play, even though I'm terrible at pool* Ew... You sure you wanna drink that?


Yes.

*Drinks.*

*Pukes.*


----------



## Alyx_0_0 (Jan 7, 2021)

WHY?! *Grabs mop* I JUST CLEANED THIS PLACE! *Shakes head as I clean*


----------



## ssaannttoo (Jan 7, 2021)

Alys_0_0 said:


> WHY?! *Grabs mop* I JUST CLEANED THIS PLACE! *Shakes head as I clean*


Lots of cleaning..

*nods.*


----------



## Alyx_0_0 (Jan 7, 2021)

*Takes your juice after finishing and cleans that too, dumping out the juice mixture* No more juice for you. If you want juice, you tell me what you want and I'll get it for you. Only one juice at a time. *Puts mop away and prepares to get you juice*


----------



## ssaannttoo (Jan 7, 2021)

(I'


Alys_0_0 said:


> *Takes your juice after finishing and cleans that too, dumping out the juice mixture* No more juice for you. If you want juice, you tell me what you want and I'll get it for you. Only one juice at a time. *Puts mop away and prepares to get you juice*


m such an ass.)

Yummy juice!


----------



## Alyx_0_0 (Jan 7, 2021)

{Lol yeah XD}

*Looks at you with exasperation* What kind of juice do you want?


----------



## ssaannttoo (Jan 7, 2021)

Alys_0_0 said:


> {Lol yeah XD}
> 
> *Looks at you with exasperation* What kind of juice do you want?


*I stamp the ground*

Yummy Juice!

*I say with more indignation.*


----------



## Alyx_0_0 (Jan 7, 2021)

*Pours lemonade into the cup and hands it to you* Here. If you spill this, you're going to have to clean it up. *Looks at you sternly*


----------



## ssaannttoo (Jan 7, 2021)

Alys_0_0 said:


> *Pours lemonade into the cup and hands it to you* Here. If you spill this, you're going to have to clean it up. *Looks at you sternly*


Yes.. yes Auntie..

*Drinsk lemonade.*


----------



## Alyx_0_0 (Jan 7, 2021)

{We gotta more people in here XD}
*Sigh* I cleaned this place up. Does that make me the new owner or am I just a really helpful customer?


----------



## ssaannttoo (Jan 7, 2021)

Alys_0_0 said:


> {We gotta more people in here XD}
> *Sigh* I cleaned this place up. Does that make me the new owner or am I just a really helpful customer?


Helpful.

*sits on your head, with my cup. Hopefully I dont spill.*


----------



## Alyx_0_0 (Jan 7, 2021)

*Takes you off head and places you on stool* I wonder how we're gonna get more people in here... *Intense thinking ensues but with an attention span as small as mine, no ideas form*


----------



## ssaannttoo (Jan 7, 2021)

Cookies..

*nods.*


----------



## Alyx_0_0 (Jan 7, 2021)

*Shrugs* Worth a shot... *Starts baking cookies*


----------



## ssaannttoo (Jan 7, 2021)

Alys_0_0 said:


> *Shrugs* Worth a shot... *Starts baking cookies*


*Prepares icing and sprinkles.*


----------



## Alyx_0_0 (Jan 7, 2021)

*Bakes lots of cookies of all different kinds* Now we can be ready for anyone who comes in here!


----------



## ssaannttoo (Jan 7, 2021)

*Puts all the icing and sprinkles on one single cookie.*

Tehehe, mine!


----------



## Alyx_0_0 (Jan 7, 2021)

*Looks at you sternly again* If you puke again, you're going to clean that up.


----------



## ssaannttoo (Jan 7, 2021)

Alys_0_0 said:


> *Looks at you sternly again* If you puke again, you're going to clean that up.


Want a bite?


----------



## Alyx_0_0 (Jan 7, 2021)

*Shakes head quickly* Absolutely not! Why don't you uh... Go eat that in the bathroom just in case, yeah?


----------



## Universe (Jan 7, 2021)

Hello


----------



## ssaannttoo (Jan 7, 2021)

Universe said:


> Hello


*Sits on head.*

None are safe.


----------



## Universe (Jan 7, 2021)

Hi


----------



## Alyx_0_0 (Jan 7, 2021)

*Offers cookie* Welcome! Would you like a cookie? A juice?


----------



## Universe (Jan 7, 2021)

I would like a juice please


----------



## Alyx_0_0 (Jan 7, 2021)

*Sets the cookie on a plate full of similar cookies and gets a glass* What'll it be? I recently restocked so everything should be fresh!


----------



## Kasatka! (Jan 7, 2021)

_Kasatka enters and sits at a stool casually, looking tired yet merry._
"Heya people. D'You know if they do cola here? Mango also works."


----------



## Alyx_0_0 (Jan 7, 2021)

*Smiles at you, grabs a glass and starts pouring cola into it* Here you go! *Hands you the glass* How're you?


----------



## Kasatka! (Jan 7, 2021)

_The hyena takes the glass happily, smiling. "_
"I'm good thanks, how 'bout you?"


----------



## Alyx_0_0 (Jan 7, 2021)

*Leans on the bar, content to be the juice bartender* I'm alright! Just got this place cleaned up an hour or two ago and decided to make cookies! Would you like one?


----------



## лОРИк (Jan 7, 2021)

Bartender, give me a lot of cherry juice. Just don't add alcohol there. I do not advise.


----------



## ssaannttoo (Jan 8, 2021)

*Gets a really big glass and fills it until it starts to over flow with cherry juice.*

Hewe you go sir

Hehe.


----------



## Alyx_0_0 (Jan 8, 2021)

*Gets another glass and fill it with cherry juice. Hands it to you* Here you go! Would you like a cookie?


----------



## ssaannttoo (Jan 8, 2021)

Alys_0_0 said:


> *Gets another glass and fill it with cherry juice. Hands it to you* Here you go! Would you like a cookie?


*Adorable glares.*

You're undermining me....


----------



## Alyx_0_0 (Jan 8, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> *Adorable glares.*
> 
> You're undermining me....


{When I went to the thread just now, it didn't load your message. Super weird XD}

*Glares back* Yes?


----------



## ssaannttoo (Jan 8, 2021)

Alys_0_0 said:


> {When I went to the thread just now, it didn't load your message. Super weird XD}
> 
> *Glares back* Yes?


*Mutters.*

I will poop in your next drink....


----------



## лОРИк (Jan 8, 2021)

* drained the glass with a powerful gulp *
It is not enough for me. Pour in 1 more glass.


----------



## ssaannttoo (Jan 8, 2021)

Лорик said:


> * drained the glass with a powerful gulp *
> It is not enough for me. Pour in 1 more glass.


:0

*Gibes the big one.*


----------



## Alyx_0_0 (Jan 8, 2021)

*Pours another glass of cherry juice and hands it to you* Here you go!


----------



## лОРИк (Jan 8, 2021)

* drained 1 more glass * It's enough for today.


----------



## ssaannttoo (Jan 8, 2021)

*Sits on the counter.*


----------



## Alyx_0_0 (Jan 8, 2021)

*Washes glasses* Tough day?


----------



## ssaannttoo (Jan 8, 2021)

Alys_0_0 said:


> *Washes glasses* Tough day?


*Covers your mouth.*

Too real barry. Tone it down woman!


----------



## лОРИк (Jan 8, 2021)

depressive day


----------



## Alyx_0_0 (Jan 8, 2021)

*Finishes cleaning glasses and looks you in the eyes* Well, you've come to almost the right place! There's no alcohol here but you can still drink your sadness away! Want another?


----------



## ssaannttoo (Jan 8, 2021)

*Sits on his head.*

I am head warmer~

*Loafs.*


----------



## лОРИк (Jan 8, 2021)

If I drink 1 more glass, I will not have time to reach the toilet.


----------



## ssaannttoo (Jan 8, 2021)

Лорик said:


> If I drink 1 more glass, I will not have time to reach the toilet.


Please... dont take me with you... ;~;


----------



## Alyx_0_0 (Jan 8, 2021)

Alright alright no more glasses. Wanna play some pool? Fair warning, I'm terrible at it! *I laugh at my bad pool skills*


----------



## Alyx_0_0 (Jan 8, 2021)

*Quickly goes to the back room to get something*


----------



## лОРИк (Jan 8, 2021)

I'll go myself.


ssaannttoo said:


> Please... dont take me with you... ;~;


I'll go myself.


Alys_0_0 said:


> Alright alright no more glasses. Wanna play some pool? Fair warning, I'm terrible at it! *I laugh at my bad pool skills*


I can't play billiards. Tried it 1 time, but it was a long time ago.


----------



## лОРИк (Jan 8, 2021)

The most important thing is not to wet yourself in bed tonight. The last time I wetted the bed was 12 years old.


----------



## ssaannttoo (Jan 8, 2021)

Лорик said:


> The most important thing is not to wet yourself in bed tonight. The last time I wetted the bed was 12 years old.


For me.. it was about a week....

*Holds head low.*


----------



## лОРИк (Jan 8, 2021)

In 2007 I was at the camp. One night I wet myself into bed. Everyone laughed at me.


----------



## ssaannttoo (Jan 8, 2021)

Лорик said:


> In 2007 I was at the camp. One night I wet myself into bed. Everyone laughed at me.


Well... there are people out there who are into that.


----------



## лОРИк (Jan 8, 2021)

It was in June. In August I went to camp again and the same shit happened. I also tore my pants while jumping on a trampoline.


----------



## ssaannttoo (Jan 8, 2021)

Лорик said:


> It was in June. In August I went to camp again and the same shit happened. I also tore my pants while jumping on a trampoline.


How does that happen?

*Head tilt.*


----------



## лОРИк (Jan 8, 2021)

I dont know. The pants were probably of poor quality. After that, I didn't jump on the trampoline.


----------



## ssaannttoo (Jan 8, 2021)

Лорик said:


> I dont know. The pants were probably of poor quality. After that, I didn't jump on the trampoline.


That's sad... I never much liked trampolines.


----------



## лОРИк (Jan 8, 2021)

The bad didn't end there, but enough about that. I will not spoil the mood.


----------



## ssaannttoo (Jan 8, 2021)

Okie dokie! I am a support eevee

*Sits in your lap.*


----------



## лОРИк (Jan 8, 2021)

1:20 I go to sleep.


----------



## ssaannttoo (Jan 8, 2021)

Okie, goodnight!


----------



## Alyx_0_0 (Jan 8, 2021)

*comes back out of the room with juices to refill the bar juices* What'd I miss?


----------



## ssaannttoo (Jan 8, 2021)

*Opens mouth to speak, but stops.*

Nothing..


----------



## Alyx_0_0 (Jan 8, 2021)

*Tilts head curiously* Ok... *Suspiciously looks away and refills bar juices*


----------



## Koriekraiz13 (Jan 8, 2021)

He Opens the door to find only a freshly cleaned bar a few folks and someone filling the taps.
He walked to the bar to ask her if the place was open or if he picked the wrong place.


----------



## Alyx_0_0 (Jan 8, 2021)

Alys the dragon looks at the newcomer.
"Yep! I just cleaned this place up a while ago and now it's open for business again!"
She holds out a cookie.
"Would you like a cookie? Also, what kind of juice would you like?"


----------



## лОРИк (Jan 8, 2021)

Hi. I woke up. I'd like apple juice in the biggest glass, please.


----------



## Monosuki the Aurian (Jan 8, 2021)

Ah, juice bar? Good good!

_After a long day of work and flying about, a mew would come flying in through the open doors of the bar, which parted with seemingly his mental command. As he plopped down on one of the stools, he took the time to look around, seeing the other unique furs sitting in the same bar as he. He took in the sights, relishing the fact that he was finally able to take a break after such a long day. Taking in a sigh of relief and relaxation, he casually flicked his tail about, looking up as the soft glow of the lights illuminated his black and red fur.

T'was a moment of peace, recollection, and tranquility for the little critter, who had made busy times by flight and other things. He finally took the time to look up at the different juice options, and looked at it with curiosity.

With a grand gesture to the board, he cleared his throat loudly, something the Mew did often to announce his first action.

"Ahem! Now......what's a juice?"_


----------



## Koriekraiz13 (Jan 9, 2021)

"Ooo, a cookie, don't mind if i do," 
They hyena said while accepting it.
"Ok..., i'm feel tropical today so... got any mango's? I'd kill for a mango smoothie,"


----------



## TyraWadman (Jan 9, 2021)

Lights?
_Check._ 
Cameras? 
_Check. _
Adoring fans that showered her in their tears, and fan letters carpeting the way for her route into the juice bar? Another _Check_, in her mind.

Tyra ended her strut down the catwalk and raised one leg to shift herself onto the stool, barely disturbing a hair on her oversized fur coat. Through the opening one could see the faux-leather pants and black, laced top. Her hair, like everything about her entire being, had been pulled back into magnificence, but left enough of her bangs to help frame her large head. 

Pink lips pursed, she lowered her golden framed sunglasses to eye the menu. "I'll have the _usual_." She said before turning her nose high into the air. "One of your lights is blinking and it's irritating. You should have that fixed." U_U


----------



## лОРИк (Jan 9, 2021)

Still waiting for my apple juice.


----------



## Kasatka! (Jan 10, 2021)

Kasatka watched the strange and obviously swanky woman enter, curious. "The hell..?"


----------



## TyraWadman (Jan 10, 2021)

"Humph! What lousy service!" Tyra whipped out her phone and began tapping furiously with her gloved fingertips. "There. _Zero service, Zero stars_!" It was a shame too, because such a wealthy star like her was a big tipper. Exit stage right! U_U


----------



## ssaannttoo (Jan 10, 2021)

*Wobbles from out back.*

Hewwow! Would you like something?

*Adorable head tilt.*


----------



## TyraWadman (Jan 10, 2021)

Tyra turned, hoping to chastise the absent employee, only to twist her lips in disgust when she saw the creature with bunny-like ears. "Ummm somebody left their dog here." Tyra, the human, complained as she looked out to the diverse cast of patrons for someone to claim ownership.


----------



## ssaannttoo (Jan 10, 2021)

TyraWadman said:


> Tyra turned, hoping to chastise the absent employee, only to twist her lips in disgust when she saw the creature with bunny-like ears. "Ummm somebody left their dog here." Tyra, the human, complained as she looked out to the diverse cast of patrons for someone to claim ownership.


The little eevee would glare up at the very rude human, taking another step forward. Hoping to play a trick on her he would start to blow spit bubbles, making it look like he has Rabies.

"RABBID!!"

He then charges.


----------



## TyraWadman (Jan 10, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> The little eevee would glare up at the very rude human, taking another step forward. Hoping to play a trick on her he would start to blow spit bubbles, making it look like he has Rabies.
> 
> "RABBID!!"
> 
> He then charges.



"Oh, shit--" The glasses fly off along with her glamorous facade as a slobbering Eevee charged at her. She slipped from her fur coat to try and catch the feral beast. "It's been infected!"


----------



## лОРИк (Jan 10, 2021)

*Climbed over the bar and poured myself some juice*.


----------



## ssaannttoo (Jan 10, 2021)

TyraWadman said:


> "Oh, shit--" The glasses fly off along with her glamorous facade as a slobbering Eevee charged at her. She slipped from her fur coat to try and catch the feral beast. "It's been infected!"


"Grr!"

He says, grinning and doing his best to hold his laughter back as he runs around her, dodging the jacket as he circles.*

"Eavul!"


----------



## лОРИк (Jan 10, 2021)

* took 2 powerful sips *. I'll sing now.
И снится нам не рокот космодрома,
Не эта ледяная синева,
А снится нам трава, трава у дома,
Зеленая , зеленая трава.


----------



## TyraWadman (Jan 10, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> "Grr!"
> 
> He says, grinning and doing his best to hold his laughter back as he runs around her, dodging the jacket as he circles.*
> 
> "Eavul!"



Tyra hollers out to the individual singing behind the bar, . "Don't just stand there, do something!" The jacket was of no use! She tripped over her own feet and fell onto her bottom. Her eyes were wide as she looked down at the rabid Eevee, chest heaving and legs pushing herself away as though she were staring death in the face.


----------



## лОРИк (Jan 10, 2021)

А ты такая нежная,
Королева снежная,
Распустила волосы,
По белым плечам.


----------



## лОРИк (Jan 10, 2021)

Went to the toilet, humming something to himself.


----------



## Alyx_0_0 (Jan 11, 2021)

{LMAO Sorry peeps! I'm not online during weekends XD}

*I walk out from the backroom* Alright alright! What's going on out here?! Damn! Gone for a little while and the place becomes chaos! *I throw my hands up in exasperation*


----------



## лОРИк (Jan 11, 2021)

Don't hit me. I just drank my juice and sang songs.


----------



## Alyx_0_0 (Jan 11, 2021)

Were they good songs? Sorry I missed it. Now! Who wants juice?


----------



## лОРИк (Jan 11, 2021)

I want grape juice. As usual in the largest glass.


----------



## лОРИк (Jan 11, 2021)

*Humming to himself while waiting for the juice*
Сигарета мелькает во тьме
Ветер пепел в лицо швырнул мне
И обугленный фильтр
На пальцах оставил ожог
Скрипнув сталью открылася дверь
Ты идёшь ты моя теперь
Я приятную дрожь ощущаю с головы до ног

Ты со мною забудь обо всём
Эта ночь нам покажется сном
Я возьму тебя и прижму как родную дочь
A-ха!
Нас окутает дым сигарет
Ты уйдёшь как настанет рассвет
И следы на постели напомнят про счастливую ночь


----------



## Alyx_0_0 (Jan 11, 2021)

*Grabs one comically large wine glass and pours grape juice in it until it's full* Lovely song. I don't know what you're saying but it sounds nice. *Hands you the juice*


----------



## лОРИк (Jan 11, 2021)

Oh yeah!
* drank all the juice and went to bed *
1:38
Tomorrow will be a tough fight in the colosseum


----------



## Alyx_0_0 (Jan 11, 2021)

Ok! Have a lovely night! Come again!

*Begins washing glass*


----------



## Alyx_0_0 (Jan 13, 2021)

*Walks in and flips the Open/Closed sign so it says Open* Alright! Now to prepare. *Quickly cleans things a bit to prepare for customers*


----------



## лОРИк (Jan 13, 2021)

The battle ended in defeat. I need a lot of juice. I want to get drunk and burst.


----------



## Alyx_0_0 (Jan 14, 2021)

*Looks at you with pity* Sorry friend, no alcohol here. What juice do you want? *Grabs a large glass, preparing for your order*


----------



## лОРИк (Jan 14, 2021)

I do not drink alcohol. Pour me some apple juice.


----------



## Alyx_0_0 (Jan 14, 2021)

*Pours apple juice into large glass and hands it over*


----------



## Monosuki the Aurian (Jan 14, 2021)

The Mew watched the chaos, smirking softly.

"Ah, this is just a nice sight. Exactly how bars back home are......ah, good times...," Zenith mused, using his abilities to pour something, then float the glass on over to him.

Curiously, he watched the Eevee and the human go at it in their panicked frenzy, seeing the glamorous fur coat almost slipped out of as she tried to catch the Eevee.

"Hah, drinks and shows are most entertaining."


----------



## ssaannttoo (Jan 14, 2021)

BREEEEEEEEE >:3

*He says scarring the human out of the bar. He sits down in front of the door, tail wagging.*

Hehe.


----------



## Monosuki the Aurian (Jan 14, 2021)

Zenith shook his head, wagging his long tail slowly.

"Well, that happened. And shoot, the bartenders back? Good, I can finally ask that one question now..."


----------



## Alyx_0_0 (Jan 14, 2021)

*I watch the shenanigans with a smirk* Don't mess this place up! Just cleaned it.
*I look to Zenith* Question? Ask away!


----------



## ssaannttoo (Jan 14, 2021)

He walks back up to the bar, getting up on the counter and walking over to the Mew.

"Bree"


----------



## лОРИк (Jan 14, 2021)

* took a few sips *
I won't fight in the colosseum tomorrow. I will continue to play Ori and the will of the wisps. And I don't care about low fps.


----------



## Alyx_0_0 (Jan 14, 2021)

Лорик said:


> * took a few sips *
> I won't fight in the colosseum tomorrow. I will continue to play Ori and the will of the wisps. And I don't care about low fps.


Sounds good friend. *I nod as I clean glasses for the day*


----------



## лОРИк (Jan 14, 2021)

It will be a long walkthrough.


----------



## Monosuki the Aurian (Jan 14, 2021)

Alys_0_0 said:


> *I watch the shenanigans with a smirk* Don't mess this place up! Just cleaned it.
> *I look to Zenith* Question? Ask away!


The Mew nodded, looking at the odd liquid.

"Good good.....tell me, what is this....'juice?'"


----------



## Monosuki the Aurian (Jan 14, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> He walks back up to the bar, getting up on the counter and walking over to the Mew.
> 
> "Bree"


Zenith looked over at the Eevee, poking it's ear.

"Huh......uhh....interesting dogs you have here...."


----------



## ssaannttoo (Jan 14, 2021)

Zenith the Mew said:


> Zenith looked over at the Eevee, poking it's ear.
> 
> "Huh......uhh....interesting dogs you have here...."


"Grrrr.."

He would then bite the Mew.

"I'm not a dog you twat."


----------



## Monosuki the Aurian (Jan 14, 2021)

Zenith blinked a bit, looking at the bite.

"Err.....what are you? Long eared fox species then?," the Mew asked, seemingly unaffected by the bite.

"I've been bitten by the likes of Cerberus many times small one. Such a nibble won't hurt me."


----------



## ssaannttoo (Jan 14, 2021)

Zenith the Mew said:


> Zenith blinked a bit, looking at the bite.
> 
> "Err.....what are you? Long eared fox species then?," the Mew asked, seemingly unaffected by the bite.
> 
> "I've been bitten by the likes of Cerberus many times small one. Such a nibble won't hurt me."


"I AM EEVEE!! You should know that Mew....."

He says, glaring at the cocky mew with a face, one way too cute. It would see the Vee used baby doll eyes.


----------



## Monosuki the Aurian (Jan 14, 2021)

Zenith shrugged, patting on the Eevee's head gently.

"Well pardon me then Eevee. I've been on many travels, so I've......accidentally let some of them slip from my memory. Don't worry, I'll do my best to remember you.....and.....just letting you know, your glare is about as threatening as a puppy posing for _Innocent Weekly._


----------



## ssaannttoo (Jan 14, 2021)

"I'll remember that when I spit in your drink. :3"

When he turns around he would smack the Mew with his tail. He then asks over to the juice tapes and drinks dirrectly from them.


----------



## Monosuki the Aurian (Jan 14, 2021)

Zenith smirked a bit, barely batting an eye as he was slapped with the fluffy tail.

"I'll remember that tail slap as a pillow attacking me."


----------



## лОРИк (Jan 14, 2021)

Time to go to bed. I'm leaving.


----------



## ssaannttoo (Jan 14, 2021)

"Oh, I'll show you buster!!"

Tackles the Mew, his head batting ageists his chest.


----------



## Monosuki the Aurian (Jan 14, 2021)

Лорик said:


> Time to go to bed. I'm leaving.


*Waves* Have a good rest I suppose!


ssaannttoo said:


> "Oh, I'll show you buster!!"
> 
> Tackles the Mew, his head batting ageists his chest.


The Mew flinched, merely, but caught the Eevee with his tail, smiling  a bit.

"Interesting headbutt move. Though, I've seen a few thousand too many to know how to counter it.."


----------



## ssaannttoo (Jan 14, 2021)

Zenith the Mew said:


> *Waves* Have a good rest I suppose!
> 
> The Mew flinched, merely, but caught the Eevee with his tail, smiling  a bit.
> 
> "Interesting headbutt move. Though, I've seen a few thousand too many to know how to counter it.."


"You didn't even counter!! You just took it. I dont know what you've been eating mister."

He would poke the Mew's chest with his paw.

"But you're crazy."


----------



## Monosuki the Aurian (Jan 14, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> "You didn't even counter!! You just took it. I dont know what you've been eating mister."
> 
> He would poke the Mew's chest with his paw.
> 
> "But you're crazy."


Zenith smiled softly, shaking his head.

"Half counter most likely. I caught you before the blunt of the impact sent me off the stool. And to answer your question, I am no crazy man. I am an Emperor back where I am from, so I can't really afford to be crazy when the populace of over 350,000 other Mews depends on you."

With that said, he set the Eevee back down on the floor, gently.

"But I'm feeling rather lax today, so I won't attack you. Just don't test me, and put forth any callous ignorance."


----------



## Alyx_0_0 (Jan 14, 2021)

*I come back to the bar from the backroom, clean rag in hand* 
Uh... I was gone for a few minutes and I think I might've missed quite a bit...


----------



## Alyx_0_0 (Jan 15, 2021)

*Opens the bar again*
I really gotta get employees to keep this place open...


----------



## Koriekraiz13 (Jan 15, 2021)

The hyena walks into the bar with phone in hand with bags under his eye's so big they could satisfy a weeks shopping. He slumps down on a chair and turns to ask "hey got anything in the bar with lots of caffeine," he said nearly half asleep.


----------



## ssaannttoo (Jan 15, 2021)

Koriekraiz13 said:


> The hyena walks into the bar with phone in hand with bags under his eye's so big they could satisfy a weeks shopping. He slumps down on a chair and turns to ask "hey got anything in the bar with lots of caffeine," he said nearly half asleep.


"Yis, they gots me."

The child eevee would sit in their lap, fluffing a bit. On his back would be a tray holding soothing tea. Should help with the stress and ginger for the soul. :3


----------



## Monosuki the Aurian (Jan 15, 2021)

The Mew sat there at the bar, silently pondering as to what exactly caffeine was....or in this case, what exactly it was.

Zenith pondered this to himself, still poking the glass filled with juice, uncertain a to what it's abilities were.

"Fascinating....."


----------



## лОРИк (Jan 15, 2021)

*Silently poured himself some juice, took a straw, sat down, put on his headphones and began to slowly sip his juice*.


----------



## Koriekraiz13 (Jan 16, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> "Yis, they gots me."
> 
> The child eevee would sit in their lap, fluffing a bit. On his back would be a tray holding soothing tea. Should help with the stress and ginger for the soul. :3


The hyena begins to grab the cup off tray, adds 2 sweeteners and sit's back to relax.
As he takes a sip, he gets a sudden shock for he forgot 1 key factor.
He usually adds milk, but since it was not regular black tea he desided not.
With that cruel mistake as soon as lips layed on the liquid, he found out the hard way on how boiling is, as i scurried to make sure not a single drop went on the eevee, trying to fight my mind screaming in pain. While on outside i only look like im trying to blow a raspberry.
When the pain stops. With a sigh i slowly move the eevee so that i could stand. And head behind the bar to fetch some almond milk, that way it could probally go well together.
After quenching the heat of the tea i slowly lift the eevee to make sure they didn't hurt yet still have a nice rest. As i sit down, and enjoy the nice brew.


----------



## ssaannttoo (Jan 17, 2021)

Koriekraiz13 said:


> The hyena begins to grab the cup off tray, adds 2 sweeteners and sit's back to relax.
> As he takes a sip, he gets a sudden shock for he forgot 1 key factor.
> He usually adds milk, but since it was not regular black tea he desided not.
> With that cruel mistake as soon as lips layed on the liquid, he found out the hard way on how boiling is, as i scurried to make sure not a single drop went on the eevee, trying to fight my mind screaming in pain. While on outside i only look like im trying to blow a raspberry.
> ...


"Bree?"

The eevee would ask, tilting his head up to look at the customer who is picking him up. Unsure of what they're doing. His adorable little head tilting as his eyes follow the stranger. After a moment the eevee understands they're just getting some milk. But still sad they've lost their comfortable seat.

"Bree..."

But wait, there's more! They come back, the eve's tail wagging as they get gently placed back into their lap.

"Eavul~"


----------



## Rory.J.Fox (Jan 19, 2021)

*Sheepishly strolled in and coming to the counter ordered a cup of coffee.*


----------



## Rumpleteazer (Feb 3, 2021)

"Wait, do they serve coffee here?"

A burgundy tablecloth lifts and a toffee rabbit's long ears appear from under a nearby table, followed by her excited face peering towards the bar, her jade eyes wide with curiosity and optimism. She shuffles sideways a few inches until her shadowed and small, squatting form is just visible under the table from the bar. At her feet lays a sketchbook. In her right hand, pushing up the tablecloth, a pacer waits poised for use. A sudden movement under the table in front of her draws your attention to two rats feeding from her other hand.


----------



## Universe (Aug 2, 2022)

“Hello”


----------

